# Blackadder Attempts to build an Imperial Warmonger Titan



## Blackadder

Lucius Patten Imperator Titan 'Invictus' 

So with the blurb ten months ago about my proposal to begin an Imperator Titan I kinda fell flat on my face. 

First, finishing up the Thunderhawk monopolized a good deal of my time and learning how to best incorporate lighting in said Thunderhawk and my Warlord engaged yet more time. Then the Presidential election captured my attention almost to the exclusion of all things else. Finally I have returned to normalcy with what I consider a fabulous idea to make a hip and lower torso mount commensurate with an automaton of this magnitude.

So we shall begin with the 'pelvis' which I found ready made on my local Lowes Building center where I purchased about six bucks worth of PVC pipe fittings A compression fitting Tee, a threaded coupling for the connection to the upper torso and two more for the hips connections.

http://i.imgur.com/u2Jmn7x.jpg









Naturally all this is quite utilitarian and looks exactly what it is, some pipe fittings and there are many titans that follow this procedure and leave the fittings as is. I intend to flesh out the assembly in styrene so as to hide all the piping that will only serve as an armature or skeleton for the model.

In the image below you will get an idea of how much more robust this construct will be compared to the pelvis and hips of my Warlord.

http://i.imgur.com/ZnV8V8v.jpg









Where as Luteus Vexant has hips trunnions about an inch in diameter 'Invictus' shall have 1.5 inch axles. 

The beauty of this ready made construction technique is I shall be able pivot the waist and separate the model easily and hopefully allow the legs to be posed in a walking position as well as the spraddle-legged pose. 

http://i.imgur.com/4KsMObK.jpg


----------



## Old Man78

I applaude you your ambition sir, to be honest I never liked the imperator class titan, I thought the gothic style was taken to a level of parody and the weapon arms too oversized for my suspension of disbelief, however the Lucius pattern I never saw before and it looks more "natural" as fighting machine. As always, I will watch your work with awe and envy!


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the support, why don't you build along?

Pelvis Engineering Compartment Floor: 

This time I'm going to do it right.

Since I already have an idea of how large this titan will be and the fact that I do want a full interior I will be able to plan the layout as I build. None of the hit or miss second guessing I ran into on the Warlord titan

Below are the two pieces of the Engineering base and Pelvis 82 MM square with two center holes for the waist shaft 21 MM diameter. The pieces are 2 MM thick styrene, one of the few time I work with such thick styrene because of the difficulty forming it and the danger of a knife blade slipping and cutting your hand. Extreme care should be exercised when cutting 2,0 MM styrene

http://i.imgur.com/zDkryhO.jpg









The plates slip over the Tee shaft and have a clearance of 1MM on either side to install the 1 MM side walls. 

http://i.imgur.com/N0buMb6.jpg









Eventually there will be nothing showing of the Tee but the compression fittings that will serve as the hip joint housing and also allow the legs to be removed to re-position for posing.

You might want to try building along with this thread because I intend to offer a step by step tutorial at least for the basic structure. How you detail the model is up to you but I'll show what I consider an Lucius Pattern Emperor titan should look like and you can build your walking turreted cathedral if you wish.


----------



## Old Man78

More than wanting the skill to build along with such a project, I'd love to have the time! I am a religious man, and the God of procrastination takes up a lot of my time! Though watching your work always does inspire me to get on with my own less grand projects


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the reply,

Basic Pelvis Block Complete:

With this post the basic pelvis is complete. All that is left is applying the detail. I may bevel the corners and edges to add more pizzazz as I did on the Thunderhawk but all that is cosmetic. 

http://i.imgur.com/zJQSzyE.jpg









The Epic Imperator is very plain and you can let your imangination run wild with the amount of detail a 3 foot tall model requires. I have a good stock of City of Dead panels left over from my Warlord and I have a Fortress of Redemption to decorate the greaves if needs be.

http://i.imgur.com/2oMX14M.jpg









I used 0.040 thousandths styrene to sheath the pelvis and sanded the edges smooth; there's not really much to say about the step except to take great pains to make your angles square and true. Good enough is never "Good Enough"; that's my motto. 

http://i.imgur.com/PUPtHYJ.jpg









A few extra pains taken now will save you a lot of grief later. 

http://i.imgur.com/Jp3YsLu.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Getting the right angle:

I've wracked my brains trying to come up with a way to manufacture legs that were angled slightly akimbo (about 10%) so my Warmonger can be posed in the classic manner. Most of the pipe fitting models I have seen have the legs parallel to each other and it looks boxy and strange to the artistic eye. Never mind that parallel legs or even legs canted in to a pigeon toed stance are more amenable to a proper walking gate. For a static stance nothing compares to the rock solid look of a spraddled posture.

This realized, getting the proper fittings is out. You have three choices; 90°, 45°, and 22.5° and that's it, so to get the requisite 10° I'll have to manufacture them. 

Here's my solution:

I bought two caps and drilled and taped two 1/4 20 NC threads into the caps and short threaded coupling. I purposely made two different angles, one 10° and one about 12°, as once the legs are built I can chose which angle I like better or maybe keep both for a bit of variation. I screwed in two 6 inch threaded rods that will serve as the thigh shafts, thin and strong and able to support the ten pounds or more of the upper body when finished.

http://i.imgur.com/tPwX9xN.jpg









Next I slipped two styrene tubes over the threaded rods that will serve as the glue base for all the thigh shaft construction and ultimately the detail of the upper legs.

http://i.imgur.com/TUygS3w.jpg









Your pardon for the hiatus but I took a last minute vacation for the past few weeks to clear my head and tour Florida.


----------



## Loran

You never cease to amaze me, mate! Continuously more advanced and ambitious project ideas that are pushed through to completion. Amazing work! Can't wait to see this one finished :grin2:

And I have to say that your method of logging your progress by taking a LOT of pictures is great. Everyone gets to see from what relatively basic materials you start from, and how you make it look stunning in the end. I've often seen the method of "I started out with this and voilá, this is the end result", where the middle parts are left out. You, sir, give a lot of incentive to others by taking these WIP pictures that show how much of the end result is down to smaller details done in the assembly phase. A big thank you!


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the reply and the kind words. It is gratifying that you appreciate my intent for these, what I call 'tutorials' even though they do leave out many of the more tedious steps such as today's post where I spent the better part of an hour sanding off the flats and fitting and refitting the compression sleeves.

I am purposely making this model out of 'off the shelf' basic components so anyone so inclined can duplicate my work. Initially this was to be a static model but considering the wealth of fittings in Home Depot and Lowes I have decided to attempt articulated hip and knee joints. Now I just need to find an old lounge chair Heh,heh................


Two Steps Back:

Found these dynomite compression couplings that are just made for this construct so scrap the rods and the sleeve for the nonce and work on cropping the length of the assembly.

http://i.imgur.com/rDXJWCH.jpg









By cutting off the octagons I managed to crop the length by about 30 MM which makes the extreme width of the hips 12.5 inches (31.75 CM) compared to my Warlord's 10.5 inches (26.67 CM) which should be just right for a scale:180 to 200 ft (54 to 61 meter) tall Emperor Titan.

http://i.imgur.com/bLFeR7p.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

If you thought the Warlord was inspiration wait til you get a load of this.

Oh God I'm In Love:

Look what I just found! Before I started this I had so-so enthusiasm for this project thinking it's worth a shot making a easy to build Emperor Titan that my readers might attempt along with me but that stops now!

I am totally jazzed about this project since I found this head. Back when I began my Warlord finding Dave Smith's Epic rendering committed me to the project. That is what finding this image has done.

http://i.imgur.com/Y2qZ5Cv.png









Starting now I'm going to build this part full sized (as it prints out on Landscape 8.5 X 11 paper) and build the rest of the titan in proportion.

The overall size is just about an inch bigger than my Warlord's head overall so it is in keeping with my projected height for my Emperor.

This is going to be 'dynomite!' if I can accomplish it.


----------



## Blackadder

Simple As Falling Off A Log:

When I started this thread I said to myself, "I'm going to make this model as simply as I can just to see what can be done with off the shelf items readily available to the judicious builder.

I planned this so anyone can make one of these along with me.

http://i.imgur.com/57b5tEn.jpg









Here we have about $25 bucks worth of plastic pipe fittings, and model styrene. A $3.50 bottle of conditioner (We just need the bottle and a bit of imagination (Supplied by your's truly ) and a fantastic head image to work off of, all you need is a cheap printer........

So with these parts gathered there should be no problem making the head and hip components.

http://i.imgur.com/UM5Uizc.jpg









The next part is a bit of a lark on my part; you're going to need an old beach chair. We've all seen them usually tossed in the rubbish with a broken hinge mechanism but usually two or three still functioning and all we need is two.

http://i.imgur.com/PiTcJro.jpg









These will form working knee joints, I hope, with a bit of ingenuity.

http://i.imgur.com/f5Z1vAb.jpg









Of course it's not necessary to have flexing knees but since I have the chair I might as well go for the gusto. ;-)


----------



## Blackadder

Neck:

The coupling being PVC is not compatible with styrene so I applied a veneer of 0.015 sheet styrene so parts and detail can be added.

http://i.imgur.com/ijcMkcJ.jpg









I then roughed in the cutout coordinates for the head to neck connection.

http://i.imgur.com/fI28OOL.jpg









The large round cylinder just below the helmet where the ears would be I am assuming is the neck/skull joint to allow the head to tilt down. Likewise the flexible conduits on either side of the chin. 

Why not call these by their anatomical names. The so-called "Command Bridge is very skull-like.


----------



## Blackadder

Jaw Cut Out:

Using my vibrating saw it was a simple matter cutting out the jaw recess in the coupling.

http://i.imgur.com/V33rgGl.jpg









The neck is now ready for shaping and detailing.

http://i.imgur.com/KoJVjmG.jpg









Incidentally my Chicago Electric vibrating saw is a must have tool for hobbying; 

Variable Speed Oscillating Multi-Tool

This cut would be really difficult with virtually any other device other than a hand tool and my $25 dollar saw was a tremendous time saver. It took about five minutes to make this cut including the blade swap.


----------



## Kreuger

I've been reading along with your projects but I haven't commented in a while. 

Your work is stunning as usual. =)

Out of curiosity, how much time a week can you usually dedicate to your fabrication projects?


----------



## Blackadder

Maybe an hour or two a day depending on how much inspiration I can muster. Mainly I keep the projects in the back of my mind whilst juggling the forces of my current vocation. divorcing the creative processes from the workaday travails keeps me keen and is the perfect counterpoint to earning a living.


----------



## Blackadder

Snow Bound:

So to while away the weather front I did some work on the neck which I have to admit is coming out better than expected. I sheathed the coupling on 0.040 thousandths styrene to three layers and then proceeded to bevel the rear edges 45° as in the drawing. 
http://i.imgur.com/Z9duybo.jpg









As you can see below there is quite a bit of cutting to get the 45° bevel in the front edge ............


http://i.imgur.com/gZQcNh6.jpg










but my 'Farmers file' was up to the task.

http://i.imgur.com/BTujlxG.jpg









The forward bevel needs to be refined but is okay for the moment while I make the inner neck mechanism so the head can be tilted down. My previous Warlord has this capability but the mechanism is very clunky and I am hoping to refine it on this model.

http://i.imgur.com/TbMVdfC.jpg









Finally I found this collar that will work very well in the scheme I have in mind for the side to side movement of the head and fits into the Emperor design quite well.

http://i.imgur.com/Ofba1Op.jpg









Can anyone guess the source of this wondeous bit of sculpting?


----------



## Blackadder

2D vs 3D

I'm getting way ahead of myself with this head assembly so I put the brakes on to pitch an update. After scraping my initial idea of how the head assembly can tip forward on the neck I came up with this solution which will give me a lot more cockpit room for the crew. There also is a poetic license taken by the artist who drew the front and side reliefs of the Command Bridge. The huge ear discs that contain the head tilting mechanism cannot function as drawn and are of different sizes in the drawing. Never mind though, I have a solution.

I'll start with cutting the forward neck ring to allow the discs to mount flat to the sides of the neck.

http://i.imgur.com/mvwGHMu.jpg









Carving out an outer race for the gimbal head mount pad and gluing on the gimbal bases is what is shown here. The two 0.040th inch discs are 71 MM apart and 56 MM in diameter.

http://i.imgur.com/gkvcxbH.jpg









The bridge truss maintains the distance and keeps the gimbals square to each other and stabilizes the bases

http://i.imgur.com/uFbVKve.jpg









Bottom view showing the forward ring carved out to accommodate the gimbal bases.

http://i.imgur.com/ZpFupBN.jpg









Next, the manufacture of the gimbals mounts. (The area left black in the 2D drawing.)


----------



## Blackadder

Gimbals:

Or Trunnions whatever, These truncated discs will support the head on the neck to allow it to look down in a purely theatrical way as a downward pointing camera would be just as effective but the menace of this skull staring down at it's victim is too good to pass up.

http://i.imgur.com/TxBpE0G.jpg









Above; the disc is a simple truncated construct featuring two circles 45,0 and 54,0 MM separated by 2,0 MM by 4,8 MM styrene spacers.

http://i.imgur.com/fIfj5Yf.jpg









Unfortunately I got the angle wrong so I have to re-sheath the bevel but that's not a big deal.

http://i.imgur.com/J7JtoOQ.jpg









Tomorrow I hope to be working on the cockpit.


----------



## Maverike Prime

Blackadder said:


> Neck:
> 
> The coupling being PVC is not compatible with styrene so I applied a veneer of 0.015 sheet styrene so parts and detail can be added.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ijcMkcJ.jpg


Question for ya Adder. If the PVC and Styrene aren't compatible with each other, what do you use to a fix the styrene to the PVC? Super glue?


----------



## Blackadder

The Visor:

Allowing for the helmet I mounted the gimbals with extended visor mounts made of 0.015 thousandths sheet styrene. As I don't really have a plan for the cockpit, chin or gullet piece all this is subject to change but at least now I understand how the cheek pieces work with the gimbals.

http://i.imgur.com/dybKoJX.jpg









I suppose the best thing is to cut the helmet to see where it falls in relation to the ears (gimbals) and the amount of clearance required to allow the head to lower and raise.

http://i.imgur.com/LEecGev.jpg









Somehow I managed to guess right which moving part eclipses which and for that I am grateful.

http://i.imgur.com/a8ra21q.jpg









Later on this evening I'll cut the helmet but I need to relax a bit after this thoroughly draining exercise in design. Martini Time!!!!!


----------



## Blackadder

Helmet:

My initial thought was to use a suitably shaped bottle to form the helmet but after experimentation I found that was unsatisfactory for my obsessive compulsive mindset. I opted instead for building up the helmet out of stratified layers of styrene and cutting the helmet out of the resulting block in much the same manner as I did for my Warlord Titan 

http://i.imgur.com/gxEB51B.jpg









This also relieves me of the necessity of finding a suitable glue for mating the different sources of plastic......

http://i.imgur.com/uAIDHK3l.jpg









It's bad enough that I had already go through the identical thought processes in making my Warlord but to have not learned for my previous effort defies logic.


----------



## Blackadder

Ready To Begin Shaping:

The layering is complete and all needs be done is the shaping

http://i.imgur.com/aK44D0O.jpg









I made the helmet about an eighth inch over sized per inch to allow for carving and sanding

http://i.imgur.com/axEuWUo.jpg









Tomorrow I should be well along on the paring down to the rough dimensions.

http://i.imgur.com/l0WOVlJ.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

First and Second Contour Cuts:

Most of which are done on a stationary belt sander.

http://i.imgur.com/7RO8KiC.jpg









One more preliminary contour cut to make.....

http://i.imgur.com/SVQpT3F.jpg









The sides have to be rough sanded at about 45° before the finishing contour sanding.

http://i.imgur.com/VYPbiO9.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Rough Shaping:

Final rough shaping involves truing up the block to 90° then cutting a 45° bevel each side and finally two 22.5° bevels each side on top and sides.

http://i.imgur.com/9DUyTiT.jpg









Next (and this is the tricky part because it takes a bit of an eye for roundness) sanding off the excess in a controlled arc movement on the sanding belt.

http://i.imgur.com/bdNKxBZ.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/8vAqAXM.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/W0ZiUMI.jpg









so the helmet has a slightly flattened ovoid shape in cross section.


----------



## Blackadder

Basic Helmet and Head

Well it took far more time than I thought but I do finally have the basic helmet cut to size.


http://i.imgur.com/P1eCper.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/fNkomQv.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/J6b7rWg.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/5egDBeZ.jpg









The rear view shows how much I cut out of the interior so I can add the under helmet detail when the cockpit is complete. I may still remove a lot of the inside material but for now it's sufficient as the helmet is as fragile as an eggshell with out it's interior framing.


http://i.imgur.com/n4znz4T.png









BTW you may have noticed the background image. This is what I am hoping the finished Titan will look like but leaner and longer legs.


----------



## Loran

Ooh, amazing inspiration figure in that background pic! Slightly longer legs will work, I think, as the model in the picture seems a bit too top-heavy. The helmet size seems good, gives a nice idea of the size of the final model :grin2:

Keep at it!


----------



## Blackadder

Suffice it to say I am not happy how this helmet is turning out so I am revamping it. Update coming soon.

Meanwhile:

I naturally assumed my Warlord crew would fit into an Imperator head but never really checked so while I'm waiting to complete the face shield I just tried them for size.....

There's plenty of room; even for a Princep and a few attendees And a cadre of Tech Priests as well. 

http://i.imgur.com/Hgx7B75.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/ApSGtc4.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Now It Can Be Told:

Now that I have resolved the issue I can reveal why I had to revamp the helmet. It all boiled down to an assumption on my part that the artist drawing the two elevations of the head was a draughtsman. In a proper draught you project lines from one plane to another and ideally there should be a top elevation as well but I accepted the two elevations as sufficient for my 3D rendering. I built my model slightly oversized than the plan as I wanted the 'head' to be larger than my Warlord's head as the finished model will be 10 to 12 inches taller than my Warlord. I blissfully used the side elevation for all my calculations and after laminating all the layers proceeded to sand the contours of the helmet but after the rough sanding was completed I found the helmet dome was significantly flattened. 

http://i.imgur.com/8vAqAXM.jpg









It did not have the look of the front elevation at all. Needless to say I was extremely disappointed as I had based my interior design and mechanism on the front projection......


http://i.imgur.com/56WnEFl.jpg









Rather than scrap the helmet and start afresh I opted to build on the original to increase the height of the dome which is seen in these to images. It was last night that I managed to glue in the compound curved pieces requisite to obtain a smooth contour; the final pieces to be installed later this morning. 

http://i.imgur.com/2QebzHA.jpg









So with this setback resolved I can continue with the building of the head; my obsessive compulsive integrity intact.


----------



## Blackadder

A Cure for a Rainy Day:

After a rough rounding sanding I scored the armour panel lines. First with my utility knife. Then with razor saw and finally with xacto keyhole saw blade 
https://www.widgetsupply.com/mm5/gr...5-5pc-no-15-keyhole-saw-2016-main_519x340.jpg 

to widen the gaps between the armour


http://i.imgur.com/rer2DpT.jpg









Now the helmet is ready for wet sanding which will hopefully remove the striation lines.

http://i.imgur.com/Vuhruvo.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/iKwkjcl.jpg









Now we're back to making the visor.


----------



## Blackadder

Crest:

The crest seemed a daunting task but after the helmet it was child's play. I began by laminating six layers of 0.030 thousandths styrene last night because 1/4 inch styrene is too expensive and to hard to work with plus 0.030 is what I had on hand.

I then scribed two lines and equa-spaced the drill points with my vernier calipers.

I used my #11 Xacto blade to deepen the drill points and hand drilled 1/16" pilot holes for the scallops. 


http://i.imgur.com/I6LWbhV.jpg









Then I drilled 1/8 inch holes to center the 1/4 inch final holes for the scallops.

http://i.imgur.com/shluvZ1.jpg









After drilling the 1/4 inch holes I cut off the excess material and sanded to the appropriate half hole depth.

http://i.imgur.com/5ugL5iz.jpg


----------



## Loran

Progress is looking gooooooooood! Keep at it mate! :grin2:


----------



## Blackadder

Spear Heads:

Spear Head ornaments are tedious but worth the effort. There are probably easier ways to make them but I want mine to have a 3D bas-relief so I made mine out of 0.040 thousandths styrene. Below we see one in place on the helmet and the rest in various states of manufacture. When doing something like this I allows make a few extra so I don't have to start from scratch. You never know when you might need a spare.
Start by making an undersized template (marked 'T'), trace the points on a piece of scrap styrene, cut them out with scissors (yeah it's that simple,) Drill your pilot holes, Cut the corner holes with your; surgical diagonal cutters, Fingernail cutters, Dikes, what-have-you, use your rat tail needle files to make the spade base compare you work to the finished and make the proper adjustments with you, curved nail file and you're done.

http://i.imgur.com/fFxZ4If.jpg









Now do it twelve more times or more........

http://i.imgur.com/84L1tlJ.jpg









See you tomorrow.


----------



## Old Man78

I should buy shares Evergreen you'll make me rich! Great thread, loving the work


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> I should buy shares Evergreen you'll make me rich! Great thread, loving the work


Thanks for the reply,

My cost for these scratchbuilds is surprisingly low. I haven't had to buy industrial sheet styrene for years but I think I paid around thirty dollars for the supply I have now and I still have more than half left. This past month I replenished the few strips I was running low on the cost including the glue was about twelve bucks. 

When I first started this hobby in 2009. I looked at that Evergreen stand of special cut styrene strips (at that time was about $3.50 a package) and the initial cost was prohibitive but I bought a few packets a week and in less than a year I had amassed my present inventory and even bought a few exotic shapes. 

The real cost of this hobby is the kit bashing. Warhammer bitz on ebay is the best way to go in this department. I just picked up a Land Speeder cockpit and crew for this model for six buck including shipping which is probably all I'll need for the basic model. I still have hundreds of sprues of bitz from when my son was into Warhammer Imperial Guard and Space Marines. He has since branched into other races' armies; Tau, Chaos, Necron & etc. 

Anyone else think it strange that FW has pretty much ignored these other races when it comes to large Titans and large vehicles?


----------



## Old Man78

When it comes to titans the imperials get most love, but the Tau get some awesome miniatures, check out their giant flying beast, called a Manta or some such.


----------



## Blackadder

Bada ba ba baaaa I'm Lovin' It:

Funny how these ungainly projects grow on ya. At first I was mildly interested in this project. A lot of people requested I give it a go so for the past few years I accumulated various plastic bitz that looked like they might go on a quicky Imperial Titan that anyone sufficiently motivated could build. I still have baskets of the junk; bottlecaps recyclable containers and the like and I finally solved the pelvis dilemma but until I saw the head for lack of a better term I had little enthusiasm feeling that I had reached the pinnacle of Titan manufacture in my Warlord.

http://i.imgur.com/hvfBsqo.jpg









Now I am in a quandary because this Titan will eclipse my previous effort but Damn I am getting really fond of this beastie.

http://i.imgur.com/izMrl2e.jpg









The front view shows up on the image more so than in person that the spearhead gusset on the right side is longer than that corresponding one on the left. that will have to be fixed but overall I am pleased with the outcome. I made my darts a tad larger than that in the computer image as I couldn't translate the drawing into an actual model. But it seems close enough and even as I write this I get the depression of compromise.

http://i.imgur.com/jRCmP0p.jpg









But no; that way madness lies. 

and it's still two hours to Martini Time... Dang!


----------



## Old Man78

The martini will be well earned! I'm personally drinking tea, only because I've been out with my best mate since lunch drinking cider in the sunshine and having a well overdue catch up and need to relax myself before bed time!


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the reply, I enjoy a Long Island Ice Tea but only during the Summer months.

The Perfection of Asymmetry:

When you look at the Darth mask you are thrilled with the evilness of the visage but split the image and reverse it mirror image wise and you will see the resulting perfect symmetry of either the left or right is not nearly as disturbing. We are all different people when we see ourselves in a photograph. With the magic of the computer we can splice together the left and right images of our face and see two entirely different people neither recognizable as ourselves.

http://i.imgur.com/N07NveX.jpg









That is where I am with this visor. That and the printout I made is too small. The 0.030" plastic cutout I made directly below the helmet assembly seems to be of the correct size.

Also the visor wraps around the helmet so the front view is foreshortened therefor I must allow for that by adding what i estimate a quarter inch (6,3 MM) to each side........

Fun and games, Right?


----------



## Blackadder

Facial Planes:

We're going to experiment with this visor as I don't have an overhead projection so I made the angle gussets flexible until I see how the 'face shapes up.

http://i.imgur.com/9ysjqn4.jpg









That way I can make the minimal adjustments required for an approximation of the artist's intent.

http://i.imgur.com/Qc99a8q.jpg









Note the strips in the foreground. The one with the heavy pencil line glues to the inner surface of the visor. It is slightly scored so it acts as a hinged gusset. It can sustain a minimum of flexing before fatiguing the same as the visor plate. Once I am satisfied with the position of the visor planes I'll reinforce the the back side of the visor to hold the shape.


----------



## Loran

Keeps on looking better and better! Gotta love the detailed explanations of the working steps 

Have some rep for this! :grin2:


----------



## Blackadder

Raising the Ears:

When I was a kid going to the barber was called, "having your ears lowered." Well in this case the operative word is raised. and bring the ears forward and shorten the helmet.

BTW after having been to the barber, you had "White walls."

http://i.imgur.com/AeNn6yB.jpg









Anyway this side view projection shows I need to cut the helmet a minimum of 6 MM (one quarter inch) on each side and shorten the length almost half an inch (13,0 MM) which necessitates re-positioning the spear points.

http://i.imgur.com/eNjbnNv.jpg









Or I may just go with three after the one in the forehead.

http://i.imgur.com/8stjVq5.jpg









The close up also doesn't do it for me; Fah!

http://i.imgur.com/xa0CkQU.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Family Portrait:

Who's your Daddy? I accomplished a whirlwind revamp of the Command Deck aka the 'Head' shortening the rear overhang (Wait, he is talking about the head of this beastie not the loo???) but I did leave the cock's comb alone. (he is talking about the loo!)

Seen here along side my Warlord to give a proper scale.

http://i.imgur.com/NvG8rtI.jpg









And a closeup.

http://i.imgur.com/tZgfEjR.jpg









More images to come............


----------



## Blackadder

Whoops:

Seems I may have miscalculated on the size of the Titan. That face is huge compared to the Warlord. Of course I had planned upwards of 36 inches ( 0.9144 meters )but I had hoped to keep it under 33 inches (0.8382 meters ) just so it didn't relegate my Warlord to a minor player. This may not be the case now.

http://i.imgur.com/928kBV1.jpg









The front view in my estimation is spot on and I shall proceed with the styrene version and make the cutouts on the basic structure. Once I am satisfied with the overall size relationship of the various parts of the 'face' I'll make the details.

http://i.imgur.com/MBwgT4X.jpg









The side view doesn't look quite right as there is too much forward projection with the cardboard template. When rendered in styrene wot the extra cheek plates added all will line up as it is supposed to......
At least that is my expectation.


----------



## Blackadder

Chin Guard Detail:

Back from Easter holiday; before I left I started the detail of the chin guard because I might have to put slots in the backing as well as the decorative spear shapes. The slots are ready made aligning points so duplicating the spear point is a cinch. 


http://i.imgur.com/i8pheXC.jpg









I used a slightly modified tongue depresor to file the pieces to roughly the same shape and each pair is roughly 2 MM longer that the other S M L respectively

http://i.imgur.com/1IMWqXh.jpg









Now that the three pair are rough shaped I can clean up the edges and thin them all down to the finished width.

This model head seems a lot easier than was the Warlord so far.


----------



## Blackadder

OMG:

Seriously this is probably the most gratifying construct I have done in quite some time.

http://i.imgur.com/LpUWR8T.jpg









Everything is falling into place.

http://i.imgur.com/pmnMplO.jpg









Even though the chin armour is too far forward (easily remedied) it gives a hint of the majesty to come.......

http://i.imgur.com/oeVW0v7.jpg









It's still not too late to start following/building along on this construction. I foresee this will be quite something when finished. :blush:


----------



## Blackadder

Then A Miracle Happened:

But no, it didn't.... I was working without checking on the so far completed 'Skull' (well that's what it looks like to me) and I got away from the proper relative sizes. and so far it looks okay. The cheek armour under the visor seems about right especially since the large round canisters under the eye sockets still need to be added. 

http://i.imgur.com/kdIR6Gf.jpg









I still have to pare down the nose and chin dart embellishments and I'm having difficulty reconciling the extra wide vertical strip under the nose; it looks too wide to me on the skull but less so on the 2D image. I like it thinner as it give the lower face a more refined look.

http://i.imgur.com/vUrJCti.jpg









I'm going to have to bit the bullet and be less slavish to the prototype image and do what my instinct tells me looks best.....

So here is today's effort just tack glue in place temporarily.

http://i.imgur.com/yUS4JfD.jpg









and I'm already not liking the chin dart (What was I thinking???) but the roughed in nose seems pretty close to what I looking for.


----------



## Old Man78

The chin piece does look a little off, would you consider inverting it, take the focus away from the central line


----------



## Blackadder

Space Marine regalia:

Sorry, I got 'way too ahead of myself last night and in a fit of inspiration came up with the resolution to the nose and chin gewgaws but also the iron prow boot.

First the boot as I don't know what the interior looks like I got the inspiration to make it a solid floor and use the slots for small arms loopholes, 

http://i.imgur.com/wDcB6Y2.jpg









just about enough room for a coupl'a sharpshooters shoulder to shoulder firing down at retreating infantry probably not in 

http://i.imgur.com/5uE0rpp.jpg









The floor is 0.040 inch (1,0 MM) styrene which still needs to be trimmed to size but I still left one side not done so you can see the gusset strips needed to spread the floor. 70,0 MM (2.75 inches).

http://i.imgur.com/i71rWhT.jpg









Gluing the strip inside first and letting dry for an hour 

http://i.imgur.com/7oBz3p8.jpg









And finally finishing up the nose vents and rebuilding the chin gewgaw.

http://i.imgur.com/XhTN3b1.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Back On Track:

After quite a bit of editing I'm back on track With the nose and chin darts pretty much as I want them but of course they are still rough and need to be refined to a more elegant shape. I think it will be better to do these alterations whilst on the head a bit at a time so as not to compromise what is almost satisfactory.

http://i.imgur.com/Iy0I9z1.jpg









I took the image below so the substructure can be seen. I was in a quandary how to make the flare on either side of the chin until I added the floor which made the whole thing easy plus it gave stability to the chin guard and a reason for being; i.e. a small arms fighting platform. I just made more work for myself as now I need to access and egress this area.

http://i.imgur.com/0ic6dSf.jpg









The Space Marine is a bit large for this cramped area but a couple of cadians will fit nicely.

http://i.imgur.com/Pvw7iBM.jpg









This side view shows I still have a lot of shaping to the flare to do.

http://i.imgur.com/QWxXLmH.jpg









and front view likewise but there is a method to my madness because it is easier to sand and shape things smaller than it is to cut off and replace things with larger.

http://i.imgur.com/LgN0py8.jpg









So just a couple of more images tour de force while I install the other flare today.

http://i.imgur.com/9xLnag7.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/IPjFAHk.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Yeah So The Visor's Not Right; I Know: 

It's like working a Rubik's Cube. You have to discard order to increase order. I have figured out the mechanism to pin the side panels back and still allow for the movement and easy disassembly otherwise I could jut glue and be done with it.


http://i.imgur.com/4iK9lJH.jpg









But what I am really showing is the first layer of the reinforcing gussets that I have to admit are somewhat crude.

The side view seems reminiscent of the Batman comic Joker Which may or may not be a good thing

http://i.imgur.com/F2GJRLu.jpg









The rear quarter view show there is still a tremendous amount of detailing to be done. But fun none the less. 


http://i.imgur.com/acYFw8C.jpg









And of course the hidden areas that no one will ever see once all the magnets and clips are installed to keep the head together.

http://i.imgur.com/bQhzqH3.jpg









Finally my unpatented slide mechanism for easy removal of the visor.

http://i.imgur.com/ZkOCMk4.jpg









Gawd, I still have to add lighting to this as well!


----------



## Blackadder

Artistic Interpretation:

That's my story and I'm sticking with it.

My Invictus skull differs from the image in many respects. Some as corrected projection errors such as the wrap around eyes, some as untranslatable 2D to 3D projection discrepancies and some as, "I just think it looks better that way." larger darts on the helmet, shorter and wider chin. Yadda yadda.........

and some with flat out mistakes on my part in building without measuring.

http://i.imgur.com/3vx0u6U.jpg









The flat iron flare of the chin in my model is almost twice the size of the image but I like the side view on the image but not the front view so I made the front view conform to the side and, walla, extra wide flange.

http://i.imgur.com/A4o2hPa.jpg









The side view is pathetic but it'll due for the nonce. I just tack glued everything together so the helmet tips back and the chin doesn't jut as it should and the visor is too vertical but you can get the idea.

You can see by the images below that as of this time I intend to have the Chin, Visor and Helmet as one piece. This may change after I make the interior cockpit area but I am having difficulty mating the visor to the chin/cheek plates.

http://i.imgur.com/YnX8SS6.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/T6pzCvm.jpg









Suddenly It's Martini Time.


----------



## Blackadder

Eyes Have it:

Preparing to add the wiring and LEDs some time this weekend so first I needed to know where the eye socket lenses would go and how they would fit. Getting the angles of the base of each lens frame was quite a chore as my sockets aren't 100% mirror images of each other depthwise. Fortunately they are within a quarter of a millimeter the same in socket size about 0.010th of an inch; yeah, I know, I was flabbergasted as well when I actually measured them.

http://i.imgur.com/K6cmbJQ.jpg









Anywho I be gluing on the rivets this evening which should consume a good portion of my relaxation time 

http://i.imgur.com/XuegBdj.jpg









Meanwhile here's an image I found that shows the relative sizes of my Warlord to this new construction although I think the white shirted figure at the foot of the Warlord is too small.

http://i.imgur.com/w4oB6XM.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Subject To Change:

I changed my mind about what to work on last night. I had it in mind to detail the rivets but an idea occurred to me as to how to fasten the visor to the helmet so I went with that.

I used a slip joint slide to fasten the horizontal stabilizer to the vertical stabilizer on my Thunderhawk so I know it will work and as long as it isn't treated too rough. 

We see below the result of an hour or so fiddling and waiting for the various glued parts to dry; a slide rail on the helmet and a slot to receive the rail on the visor. The tolerance is snug enough to hold the visor in place but sufficiently loose to allow ease of removal.

http://i.imgur.com/2XqfFTa.jpg









I really should learn to take videos for these demos but slipped half on.

http://i.imgur.com/rZNkq28.jpg









and slid home.

http://i.imgur.com/qfw8zUE.jpg









The beauty of this arrangement is it allows me to complete the visor lighting at a later date after I finish the interior cockpit assembly.

And a few images of the visor in place and at the proper angle now:

http://i.imgur.com/X96YCua.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/4ZwiyCj.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/HgVoY7Y.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

OMG

http://i.imgur.com/891iEx0.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/fOSqA5S.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/BxeWeYQ.jpg









Words fail me.


----------



## Blackadder

The Neck Passage:

Before I leave for Las Vegas a little something that came to me this past evening. Since I am making a full cockpit interior I'll need a sufficient mount so why not use the mount to simulate a passage thru the neck.

http://i.imgur.com/ppUlwfK.jpg









And to reinforce the floor and give me something to attach the cockpit why not a few Lightening holes.

http://i.imgur.com/BcRDHrr.jpg









I'll explain how this was done when I

See you all next week; Ciao.


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the reply; I am back from a tedious 2600 mile odyssey traveling the breadth of the United States in three days in a 16 foot truck trailering a car which was no picnic. It took me a day to recuperate and a day to unload the truck and a couple of days to get my groove back. Yesterday I began again to make pieces for the interior and I hope to have a post update ready tomorrow. Meanwhile thanks for all the posts and the support. I'll try not to let you all down. Worthy of note; I spent three days in Las Vegas and didn't spend so much as a nickel gambling. Somewhat of a record to my mind but I did see the Arizona Meteor Crater which was a life long ambition.

http://i.imgur.com/U16SLn8.jpg


----------



## Old Man78

I'd love to see that crater with my own eyes! That is some miles you put in there, I can find driving tedious and my country is 100 times smaller than the USA! As to the project, looking really good, im also looking forward to what beverage you'll be having next, Kraken rum has found firm favour with this call sign since you told us of the Kraken Blast


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> I'd love to see that crater with my own eyes! That is some miles you put in there, I can find driving tedious and my country is 100 times smaller than the USA! As to the project, looking really good, im also looking forward to what beverage you'll be having next, Kraken rum has found firm favour with this call sign since you told us of the Kraken Blast


A Long Island Ice Tea is my imbibment of choice for the Summer Months

LONG ISLAND ICE TEA

1.5 cl Gin
1.5 cl Tequila
1.5 cl Vodka
1.5 cl White Rum
1.5 cl Triple sec
3.0 cl Gomme syrup
2.5 cl Lemon juice, fresh
1 dash of Cola
Add all ingredients into highball glass filled with ice.
Stir gently. Garnish with lemon spiral. Serve with straw.


----------



## Old Man78

Sounds good, I'll have to give it a go, thanks


----------



## Blackadder

Slowing Down:

Am I slowing down in my dotage?

A week ago I was somewhere in Texas, Windmills to the right of me, windmills to the left of me from horizon to horizon.

The tallest wind turbines in the U.S. have been installed in Texas — the Vestas V90 turbines are 345 feet high, and are rated at 3 megawatts each. They are part of the 63 megawatt Snyder Wind Project, a wind farm that’s just been installed in western Texas.

Today I finally put the floor in my Emperor Titan head. a weeks worth of work and damned little to actually show

http://i.imgur.com/XQ8Z1Xs.jpg









I vacillated from not enough room to too much room...... 

http://i.imgur.com/RZR7ltm.jpg









but now that the actual floor is installed it all is coming together correctly

http://i.imgur.com/NdhT0av.jpg









Sorry for what seems redundant images but the previous ones were without the floor and not able to be handled. Now at least they are held together with gum bands and aside from being somewhat askew are just about right for installing the interior furniture.

http://i.imgur.com/Kj1OPHR.jpg









With plenty of room to spare.

Tonight's repast; Martini, Texas Chili and the Doctor Strange BlueRay Video....

Skoal.


----------



## Blackadder

Don't Be So Proud Of This Engineering Marvel You've Created

It pales to insignificance compared to the force.

So it's been quite a while since I posted; I've been really busy with community activism. But I did manage to work a bit on the interior. So the best thing to do is to show how it breaks down......

The Complete er-ah- Head as it is today.

http://i.imgur.com/dqnVeMq.jpg









Slide the visor up to disengage the faceplate.

http://i.imgur.com/9kWLLGr.jpg









The Faceplate engages the neck corridor floor with a tongue in groove joint.

http://i.imgur.com/nds5dpa.jpg









Revealing where the interior cockpit will eventually be assembled.

The Chin fighting platform floor is held in place by a single screw , the only hardware needed so far in this assembly.

http://i.imgur.com/HwqgtR6.jpg









and tongue in groove edges

http://i.imgur.com/ypsAwnu.jpg









To round out the effort the visor slips off to reveal the cockpit interior when the model is completed.

http://i.imgur.com/R7pxo3T.jpg









Long Island Ice Tea Time. Skoal!

BTW I'm open to any questions regarding the construction if the pictures have you puzzled but only on the thread; not a PM please.


----------



## Blackadder

Pure Gold:

Gold is where you find it as the old saw goes and you find it in the least likely places. I was in a variety store a few days ago and found these Hair bands 4.76 MM (3/16 inch) diameter that are ideal for the canister conduit.

http://i.imgur.com/WrBYXrW.jpg









I felt the image conduit aesthetically too large of a diameter. 

http://i.imgur.com/UYsIE1r.jpg









I have used these before on my Warlord and my Warhounds but those were only 3,0 MM (1/8 inch). 

http://i.imgur.com/rGefJtx.jpg









If I could find 6.3 MM (1/4 inch) that would be also of use. I'll keep on looking.

http://i.imgur.com/h4c8TLk.jpg









Whilst we have the head apart again I can show the cockpit which is coming along quite well.

http://i.imgur.com/G760IsE.jpg









Working on the interior is much easier if you can remove it and reinstall at will so I work with a detachable floor.

It also makes it easier to paint if I ever get that far.


----------



## Nin

Great eye spotting those hair elastics. I know the next time I'm in dollar tree, I'm going to go take a look for pipes for terrain building.


----------



## Blackadder

Glad to be of service

The Fearful Symmetry:

As most of you know I rarely measure when producing my work. Therefore symmetry is a problem for me as revealed in the image below. The face shield is canted a degree or 2 counterclockwise which is readily apparent in this head on image.

http://i.imgur.com/il8GXeZ.jpg









Of course no one will be standing full dead on eye level with the construct so I may let this discrepancy slide.

The Low angle view seems to hide the flaw.

http://i.imgur.com/befX1AH.jpg









Now for the crux of this discourse; the conduit run to the ear pieces.

http://i.imgur.com/W69lm36.jpg









Magnets hold the ear disc on with a fender washer to take up the gap.

http://i.imgur.com/hKHuYWM.jpg









And a 5 inch scale for reference to the size of this, seeming, never ending construct..


----------



## Blackadder

Aha! Ha! Ha!

Fun and games boys and girls, fun and games. Thanks to an andante admirer I've a new direction to follow gleaning the best from all info available. I've managed to begin the mid-waist decking and observation platform.

http://i.imgur.com/Lo2sTXK.jpg









I truly want a railed promenade deck on this beastie and a fully articulated neck as well so letting you all in on the ground floor of this is a bit daring especially if I fall short but this is how I work; off the cuff.

http://i.imgur.com/ljCWQH3.jpg









We'll see how far I'm off the mark in a few days.


----------



## Blackadder

Intermediate platform and turntable.

http://i.imgur.com/2QpGFBp.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Mid Waist Deck:

So today I started with the mid waist deck and already I have an improvement.

http://i.imgur.com/CkT8L9E.jpg









Unfortunately after I glued in the walls but I came to the realization quickly enough to remedy the anomaly.

http://i.imgur.com/qQz0lrU.jpg









I'll leave to you to guess what I found wrong but suffice it to say the construct lacks panache.

http://i.imgur.com/SWmCG0P.jpg









I'll have it corrected tomorrow so you'll see if you guessed right.

Ciao.


----------



## Blackadder

This Will Happen:

I've never felt so confident in a project as in this one. 

http://i.imgur.com/o1XeD88.jpg









The mistake of last night bore fruit in that I did not have to rebuild the turn table piece.

http://i.imgur.com/NFr0iQZ.jpg









Even the Mid-Waist Platform is the right width for the hips

http://i.imgur.com/hNbbv4f.jpg









But Lord please don't let it be that the head is too small


----------



## Blackadder

First Engineering Deck:

Situated below the reactor bay and the command deck this room contains (maybe) the electronic and navigation equipment plus the Adeptus Mechanicus altar and tech priests. I'll figure it out later once I get the other decks laid out.

http://i.imgur.com/9ncdXOy.jpg









Below are the inner walls of the deck and the center reactor core.

http://i.imgur.com/SQAo709.jpg









And the deck as it stacks up on the titan pelvis block again subject to change as i am not sure how much detail I should add to the top of the pelvic block.

http://i.imgur.com/YYHQDgB.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Hanging Knees:

That's what they are called in shipbuilding They support the deck beams and are usually curved. In this case I shall leave these flat until I see how the rest of the detail manifests itself. 

http://i.imgur.com/5ZSdeIM.jpg









Since I seriously have no plan at this stage other than the black and white video captures and this beautifully rendered 3D image I shall be taking what I deem best from both.

http://i.imgur.com/jxlQ99A.jpg









I changed the rear panel from round to flat so I can show the interior space.

http://i.imgur.com/GIUsTFa.jpg









I do like the idea of the railing and balcony and will try to work it into the design just so i can display my Tech Priests.


----------



## Old Man78

There are some good pictures of the actual miniature of warmonger titans if you look in Google images, some pics have a good close up of the torso and they all appear to have little heads, so I wouldn't worry on that score, Stirling work keep it up


----------



## Blackadder

A Broken Precedent.

I don't usually do this but it seems such a 'gimme' that I am running it by without testing the concept.

http://i.imgur.com/hxXUwqf.jpg









I want the neck to be movable on both axes' up /down and side to side and I went to great lengths to accomplish that with my Warlord. 

http://i.imgur.com/05bFt6y.jpg









With the Emperor Titan I have a lot more room so I'm trying something different. A 3 inch to 2 inch PVC reducing coupling which gives a 20° up/down and side to side flexibility.

http://i.imgur.com/gDjQ7cZ.jpg









In the coming days I'll show how this works out but in the meantime I intend to show the interim work for better or worse because once done it will be difficult to reproduce.

http://i.imgur.com/FOnI1Gv.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Neck Articulation:

This was so much easier than the engineering gymnastics I had to go thru with the Warlord articulation. After stripping down the head to the basic neck components all it required was drilling four holes and threading them with a 6-32 tap. I countersunk the outer holes for flat headed screws.

http://i.imgur.com/unU2vdq.jpg









I then made a collar for the neck to slide into and mounted it into the middle deck forward bulkhead. Not glued because I want to be able to disassemble the model for painting and upgrading. Everything is as close a tolerance press fit as I can make it.

http://i.imgur.com/CCUVtMC.jpg









Centering the neck in the outer ring I secured the screws.

http://i.imgur.com/0hombQK.jpg









So after all that work I got about a 15 to 20° downward tilt to the neck.

http://i.imgur.com/AwOfNFl.jpg









Sliding the assembly together gives an idea of what the finished model will be able to do by way of articulation.

http://i.imgur.com/7rEDYH1.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/9i3annL.jpg









After reassembling the head I'll be able to see how much more downward angle I can add if needs be.


----------



## Blackadder

Hate Mail:

I'm gonna get a lot of hate mail because this damned thing works perfectly and no one is more surprised than I am. 

http://i.imgur.com/l8yW8Fd.jpg









The range of motion is still rather limited but after I get the breast plate detail completed I can increase the range up/down and side to side by I'm guessing at least double.

http://i.imgur.com/QMaF2j6.jpg









I'm hoping to reassemble the head today so I can test out the balcony clearance.

http://i.imgur.com/TR2NsNa.jpg









It's really fun to sequence these thru my image viewer. Ha!

http://i.imgur.com/fJff7vh.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/fERhbZC.jpg









This mechanism is actually a two axis gimbal.


----------



## Blackadder

Amendment:

Because of my fixation on having a railed promenade for my Tech Priests I mounted the head higher than the You tube Video Imperator.

http://i.imgur.com/LubKGr5.jpg









Since my version has a dynamic structure I feel the snaky conduits are out of place and the chin armour is too close to the deck.

http://i.imgur.com/PltSEDM.jpg









There is no need for the cramped claustrophobic appearance when all the space above is free to interpretation.

http://i.imgur.com/m4wYGvX.jpg









Of course I may just have added another 5 centimeters to the overall height.


----------



## Blackadder

A Matter of Scale:

A side by side comparison with my Warlord. Egad this thing will be huge. 

http://i.imgur.com/p3iP5PD.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

A Yard Stick Won't Be Enough:

I'm beginning to think that even a meter is too conservative an estimate for the height of this behemoth. 

http://i.imgur.com/cBNuX3z.jpg









The yardstick as presented indicate the 27 inches tall my Warlord stands.

http://i.imgur.com/qPPFq0U.jpg









The Triangular shoulders represent the width of the platform the cathedral superstructure sits on so even with out the legs the yardstick comes up short. 

http://i.imgur.com/oFxMq13.jpg









The closeup of the passage to the Cockpit from the command deck.

http://i.imgur.com/3GBtkIb.jpg









Looking down at the upper reactor room

http://i.imgur.com/K4ofb9U.jpg









And a bird's eye view of the titan as it is today.

http://i.imgur.com/uWgWhC9.jpg


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nice to see you haven't lost your touch! do you plan on detailing the interior of thisbeyond the cockpit as well?


----------



## Blackadder

As far as practical I intend to manufacture an entire interior the same as my Warlord.


----------



## Blackadder

Cities of Death Bitz:

When I first started this project I stated I would be relying heavily of Prefab Bitz so as to make this model more accessible to would-be modelers. I fully expected readers to be able to make their own Emperor Titans following my examples. Certainly there are no big secrets revealed in this construction 

The problem I see in most Emperor Titans that employ bitz is a lack of imagination. You cannot use the pieces directly out of the box. Witness below.....

http://i.imgur.com/h72NPQJ.jpg









The flying buttresses as they come out of the box have little application to speak of in this area of the Titan but with a bit of judicious cutting and filing they find purpose.

http://i.imgur.com/dbpQ3LL.jpg









Likewise the area below the 'head' calls for a processional egress onto the balcony/podium/pulpit.

http://i.imgur.com/vfLQMxj.jpg









Of course this is all subject to interpretation, You might have reservations about a huge vulnerable door in the front of the chest, I do myself but nothing is etched in stone and I may change my mind in the future but something is better than nothing so I'm going for it at this moment.


----------



## SwedeMarine

As a thought, if you fill in the seams running down the middle of the door then it can function simply as a decorative piece and not an entryway. I tend to agree that smaller hatchways on the sides might be more appropriate.


----------



## Blackadder

A Week Vacation:

Doldrums, I could not think. I knew what I wanted to do but the process eluded me.

This morning I came up with a solution but it was my original thoughts, I just needed to hunker down and do it.

http://i.imgur.com/JunT8km.jpg









so first I needed the rear housings,pretty straight forward just a rectangle with a 45° chamfer. 

http://i.imgur.com/EYSlklD.jpg









I need to make the housings removable so the interior detail can be added later.

http://i.imgur.com/240UkLw.jpg









The model will have a wrap around balcony below the head so doors on either side for access to the weapons observation deck is needed.

http://i.imgur.com/THDKwIJ.jpg









All this is subject to change as the model evolves

http://i.imgur.com/G5vSgr2.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Hopelessly Outclassed

I'm Afraid my Warlord will be hopelessly outclassed by this new addition to my Titan Stable which I project to be half again taller than the Warlord. About 40 inches tall or one Meter if you are into an inhumane system of measurment. 


http://i.imgur.com/sdcsfvH.jpg









My new Workshop arrangement is better able to display my creations as I build which makes for a more inspiring atmosphere.

Spur me along as it were.

http://i.imgur.com/OVDi3BC.jpg









Sitting at the computer having these two staring down at me is a bit disconcerting. Almost accusatory in their gaze seeming to say, Get busy and finish this up.

http://i.imgur.com/Eqn6RlT.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

The Razors Edge:

I'm trying to walk the tightrope between the two most interesting Emperors I've yet seen taking bitz and bits from each and incorporating in my model.

I've already departed from both in giving my 'head' a lot more play than either and it comes down to how tall this beastie will be.


http://i.imgur.com/eAtvxgy.jpg









On either side of the head are two balconies that I feel give purpose to the garish ornamentation yet still retains the Gothic flavor. True to my word I am attempting to make the build and ornaments as easy as possible so those so inclined may follow along building their own Emperor Titan.

http://i.imgur.com/b1cbeJV.jpg









We'll see how successful I am with these compromises.


----------



## Blackadder

Side Galleries:

On either side of the 'Head' there are these side galleries. I'm a bit disappointed in these but I shall probably leave them as they are because I'm tempted to put dual guns or lasers in the windows instead of my initial idea of stained glass.

http://i.imgur.com/rUGHKFW.jpg









Once these galleries are surrounded by other detail, they'll blend in better.

http://i.imgur.com/G0L4vLV.jpg









Still to come on these galleries are the ball turret gun mounts and lots of skulls and stylized eagles, but for now they will remain removable to ease amenability. 

http://i.imgur.com/zh2NbZw.jpg









The above image probably mimics the drawing best and I feel my solution to what is under the 'head' is better that the nondescript python-like cable conduits in the video I assume just put there to fill the void.

http://i.imgur.com/RDmYM4F.jpg









Again a couple of Space Marines for scale.


And a high angle and side view shot to round out last evenings work.

http://i.imgur.com/WLcCSQS.jpg









Note the serendipity of the curved corbels which allow the head to swing side to side without interference by the galleries. Purely accidental I assure you as I'm not sure that the Emperor titans have that capability.

http://i.imgur.com/dRfdTiP.jpg









As with the Thunderhawk, once I began to personalize this construct I've begun to warm to it's intrinsic majesty and ignore the obvious impracticality of the monstrosity.


----------



## Blackadder

Turret Housing:

http://i.imgur.com/vQtW9ZK.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/1yG9jkW.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/7a2Y9Bd.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/G8UvO4T.jpg









I'm on Fire Today.


----------



## Iraqiel

Blackadder said:


> I'm on Fire Today.


Same as every day! This project is so monumental it's mind boggling - although I'm guessing there's actually a small measure of relief that you can do this at a scale where the cities of death panels are useful for detailing in large chunks?

Great work, it's amazing to read through and perhaps one day I will follow in your footsteps - maybe once I've got a full maniple first though!


----------



## Old Man78

As usual, a continuous thread of great work! With regards to the impracticality of the beast, that is the same story as with nearly all warhammer vehicles and the source of a lot of debate, while I love the miniatures I do wish for some of them or parts there of to have some real world design style or scale but only for the reasons of my personal aesthetic taste.


----------



## Blackadder

Ha! You had me with "maniple" and I knew my first impulse was far off base. So it's a Roman unit of 120 men.

A Revelation:

After butting my head against the wall for the past few days I came to the realization I've run out of ideas for the front of this beastie. I've tinkered with CoD panels and cut and pasted said panels in various positions and nothing looks right.

http://i.imgur.com/P5AOD9w.jpg









Fortunately I have the rear elevation to fall back on, when in the doldrums work on something else, is my motto; too bad I quite forget it all too often.

http://i.imgur.com/1K0D9JX.jpg









No sooner did I turn the beast around than I came up with a plan for the front but I'll save that for next week and concentrate on the back.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Blackadder said:


> No sooner did I turn the beast around than I came up with a plan for the front but I'll save that for next week and concentrate on the back.


Thats usually how it goes. but i think your logic is sound here. Take some time off and give your mind a rest from the front, its not like you've got all that much work left to finish thing thing off or anything....


----------



## Blackadder

Cripes! Now I know why I need such huge doors!

http://i.imgur.com/t2yEa6Z.jpg









These Tech Priests are gianormous!

http://i.imgur.com/5UwOdgN.jpg









I don't know what this thing is supposed to do but somehow a Emperor Titan needs a body guard.

http://i.imgur.com/G4cNkjY.jpg









And a company of lesser warrior priests.

http://i.imgur.com/9fEW3Zu.jpg









As you can see I have found a purpose for my balcony. Purely serendipity I assure you; I had no idea these creatures existed.


----------



## Blackadder

Blackadder's Instant Paint Job:

So I'm watching these Youtube videos how to paint Skitarii and they are quite involved what with the spray painting with grey primer and then gunmetal silver and washes etc. A marvel of tenacity and patience........

http://i.imgur.com/Uo7S4mn.jpg









and I look at my Warlord and Thunderhawk and to my unpracticed eye I see very little difference between all that work and the relatively simple Flat Black Primer and rubbed in Graphite powder.

http://i.imgur.com/EKNFJhS.jpg









So I'm going to share my simple yet effective and cost effect method of acheiving the same effect with a tenth the effort.

http://i.imgur.com/FrGGzAu.jpg









First I spray paint all the figures with ElCheapo Walmart brand $0.99 cents a can Flat Black Primer.

http://i.imgur.com/JDEw8ah.jpg









Just one light coat and inspect out of doors in bright sunlight to make sure all the areas are covered.

And let dry overnight.


----------



## Blackadder

Adeptus Mechanicus Update:

Just to keep you apprised of my lack of progress in a physical sense at least. I have found why I have hit a wall design wise and I shall be making corrections this weekend. Most of my problem was two dimensional thinking.

On the painting front I have cranked up the old airbrush because these Skitarii figures are too finely detailed for painting with a brush. Even the youtube tutorials with so-called pro-painters show heavy brushstrokes that are unacceptable to me.

http://i.imgur.com/bGuhu71.jpg









I began with the Dune Crawler which was not my fav anyway so I used it to practice on. It is not coming out to badly but I think the Airbrush can do better.

http://i.imgur.com/ghaQ0sY.jpg









I managed to find a Belisarius Cawl on ebay unencumbered by the other two models in the kit which I also have no interest in and spent Saturday evening assembling it. It is ans extremely delicate model full of threadlike plastic parts and I have my doubts of it's survivability on a game board 

http://i.imgur.com/IqVmXq4.jpg









Fortunately my Belisarius Will be a display companion piece for my Emperor Titan and reside in the completed interior Command center utterly safe from the vicissitudes of beer swilling 40K combatants.  

Yet perhaps not from Martini Swilling judgmental old farts.


----------



## Blackadder

Here's a question for all you painting buffs and I've yet to find it satisfactorily explained.

In the video below the author begins at the 2:20 two minute 20 second mark to "Shade" the the model with 3 parts Vallejo brown ink and 1 part Vallejo Black ink Now I've got dozens of bottles of shades, washes, glazes and nuln oil (Also a Shade and what I am most use to using with adequate results...........)






Now, Before I go and buy yet more of these vile little vials............. 

What I want to know is since the author is indiscriminately using the words "Shade," "Wash," "ink," interchangeably; what is he on about and what could be substituted for this so called "Ink" mix. 

I'm sure a lot of tyros such as myself would like a succinct explanation. 

Here's your chance to shine and have the Blackadder in your debt.


----------



## Blackadder

Don't Give Up Your Day Job Blackadder

I'm not finished with these by a long shot but I'm going to display them anyway because each of you deserve a good laugh now and again.

The Ironstrider seems a waste of money for me as there is little use for him in the interior of the Titan. That and the Dune Crawler are just for so much practice in painting my Belisarius Cawl and Tech Priest Dominus.

http://i.imgur.com/4chaTYv.jpg









I also want to show how I store my miniatures whilst painting and in storage. These two and a half dozen egg cartons are ideal for your 28 MM soldiers even with bases.

http://i.imgur.com/BoVHwu2.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/sBy72ga.jpg









The Dune Crawler is the furthest along in the painting process and it looks like I need a second coat on the gold. I also have to wash off some of the Nuln Oil on the hull. 

http://i.imgur.com/8FcVLuP.jpg









Tech Priest Dominus is the real reason for this post and I finally got the nerve up to tackle this bad boy this morning.

I promise I'll get back to the Titan by tomorrow. I've got some new Ideas and a whole new perspective on how to proceed with the front elevation.


----------



## Old Man78

Blackadder said:


> Here's a question for all you painting buffs and I've yet to find it satisfactorily explained.
> 
> In the video below the author begins at the 2:20 two minute 20 second mark to "Shade" the the model with 3 parts Vallejo brown ink and 1 part Vallejo Black ink Now I've got dozens of bottles of shades, washes, glazes and nuln oil (Also a Shade and what I am most use to using with adequate results...........)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHVVhWJhLbs
> 
> Now, Before I go and buy yet more of these vile little vials.............
> 
> What I want to know is since the author is indiscriminately using the words "Shade," "Wash," "ink," interchangeably; what is he on about and what could be substituted for this so called "Ink" mix.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of tyros such as myself would like a succinct explanation.
> 
> Here's your chance to shine and have the Blackadder in your debt.


To the best of my albeit limited knowledge a wash and a shade are the same thing just different names, a thin medium with little pigment and does not effect the overall colour you wash/shade over too much, and an ink is a thin medium with uber pigment and changes the colour it goes over quite a bit. I'm sure the proper paint beards on Heresy can verify or correct this


----------



## Shandathe

Blackadder said:


> Here's a question for all you painting buffs and I've yet to find it satisfactorily explained.
> 
> In the video below the author begins at the 2:20 two minute 20 second mark to "Shade" the the model with 3 parts Vallejo brown ink and 1 part Vallejo Black ink Now I've got dozens of bottles of shades, washes, glazes and nuln oil (Also a Shade and what I am most use to using with adequate results...........)
> 
> What I want to know is since the author is indiscriminately using the words "Shade," "Wash," "ink," interchangeably; what is he on about and what could be substituted for this so called "Ink" mix.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of tyros such as myself would like a succinct explanation.
> 
> Here's your chance to shine and have the Blackadder in your debt.


Okay, lemme take a stab at it. 

Inks are effectively your basic coloring agent. They're... well, inks. They're intensely colored, translucent, and (usually) dry glossy. 

When painting minis, washing - "Shade" being the new term for "Wash", these are the same - and glazing are the two main uses for them, and GW offers premixed formulas that contain additives to aid in those uses. 

Glazes are like somewhat dilute inks with a glazing acrylic medium thrown in, applied generally to evenly tint a surface, changing the hue of underlying paint or increasing color saturation. Usually used for vibrancy. NB: Mixing an ink with some Lahmian Medium gets you something akin to a Glaze, which can give you vibrant and interesting results.

Washes contain another acrylic medium and a surface active agent (surfactant), which causes them to pool more deeply in recesses, resulting in a shading effect (due to the higher volume of pigment deposited).


To get about the same result for shading as in the video you linked, just use the GW shades (Mix as required. It's unlikely he'll be using an ink to shade in a color that GW doesn't offer as one. You can add a bit of water to lighten things if needed). The additives mean you'll actually have an easier time controlling where the color goes than he does 


EDIT: Whoops, ninjad by Old Man78...


----------



## Old Man78

@Shandathe I spoke pal but you sang


----------



## Blackadder

Wow!


----------



## Blackadder

Finely Divided Aluminum Powder:

Once again I am defying conventional wisdom and going my own way. I've seen many Belisarius Cawls on line and all with painted gun metal appurtenances and they seem to lack the depth I am seeking.

Below are my Tech Priest and Bel.. Cawl in their base painted stage using Vallejo Model Air Base Grey #71 .097 and a red of my own concoction of Model Air Signal Red #71 .070 and Game Color Royal Purple #16 which I mixed myself a drop at a time but somewhere around a ten to one ration. 

http://i.imgur.com/bzpYCfM.jpg









Only later I discovered I had Mephiston Red in my inventory. Gah!

Note if you will the diminutive size of this $41 dollar model and marvel at how little your money is actually worth.

http://i.imgur.com/68uutJL.jpg









Back to the model; I applied finely divided aluminum powder to the highly ornamented staff with surprisingly satisfactory results and shall be using this where'er I can on these models


----------



## Blackadder

As Promised, a whole new look for the Titan; Hanging buttresses or knees if you prefer. My quandary was to separate myself from my previous Warlord and open a new more airy Titan with weight saving upper hamper but still have the massive structure we have come to expect from a Emperor Titan.

http://i.imgur.com/7LlNmWC.jpg









With hope these will work into the equation.


----------



## Blackadder

Sub Floor Supports:

Once again building these behemoths requires a bit of a nod to engineering. Many of the God Machines I've reviewed have ignored the support of the massive superstructure as if a paper thin floor is all that is required to support the crenelations, Gothic ramparts, turrets and spires. A few acknowledged the massive weigh of these edifices. It is those I have picked and chose the most interesting features to incorporate into my model

http://i.imgur.com/DoKQ2lo.jpg









These images show the construction of what I call 'flying corbels' a structure unnamed in architecture but a fitting counterpoint to the Medieval invention named 'flying buttresses' prominent in the cathedrals of the middle ages.

http://i.imgur.com/ANH4FjA.jpg









Mine will be light airy structures that belie their intended purpose. the basic structure 0.040" skin over 0.50" inch square tubing. The end pieces and the 'U' shaped cutouts are skinned with 0.020" sheet styrene.

http://i.imgur.com/PWd1veC.jpg









Finally the edges of the skins are accented with 0.040 Sq strips for the 'U' Channel and 0.040 by 0.060 rectangular strips for the lower edge trim. shown inverted in the image below.

http://i.imgur.com/F5ORb2q.jpg









Now we are ready for the pizzazz.


----------



## Blackadder

Disaster: 

While attaching the new part disaster struck and the whole assembly toppled off of the display console five feet to the floor first falling on my work desk. The whole thing shattered into half a dozen pieces on the desk and floor and I feared for the worst 

http://i.imgur.com/BmLTrby.jpg









But inspection revealed no damage done to any of the discrete pieces and the titan readily reassembled none the worse for the experience.

So here's a closeup of the new piece in approximately the finished location. the legs may have to be shortened.

http://i.imgur.com/4JQGKqu.jpg









This piece relies on the CoD Manufactorum railings for the detail so far. More yet to come and of course I need to make another one.


----------



## Blackadder

The God Machine Arises:

Sorry to be so self indulgent but this is coming out much better than I expected. 

http://i.imgur.com/2fgqC8V.jpg










In the beginning I had shall we say neutral enthusiasm for the project because when finished (If Successful I must add) it would relegate My Luteus Vexant to second place.

http://i.imgur.com/wjuXm4I.jpg









Now with a clear idea of how to build the chest area everything is falling into place and with both hanging buttresses in place the true width of the chest becomes apparent.

http://i.imgur.com/kzpAMd2.jpg









In point of fact this beastie has wormed it's way into my heart and I am beginning to regret compromising on the hip structure. 

Tonight I am going to start on the superstructure platform which will support the Cathedral-like top hamper

http://i.imgur.com/QX9aTK8.jpg









And tomorrow I have to make a Hobby run for more 1/2 inch square square tubing.


----------



## Roganzar

That looks amazing so far.
Really enjoying keeping track of this.


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the reply.

Once again serendipity:

rears it's head. The "Hanging Butresses have structures that I suppose reinforce the arches and perhaps act as drains or down spouts. A large central one and two secondary on the wings. Inspecting my CoD bitz for inspiration I found the bas-relief tech priests on either side of the gothic arch windows made ideal. accents for these structures.

http://i.imgur.com/ZHOW76K.jpg









I used a razor saw to fine cut the figures from the window frames by first cutting off the square beam, then the footing course, finally the figures from the remainder. I discarded the the excess of the top and sanded the back side smooth. I then glued the figure to 3/8th inch square tubing (9.5 MM)

http://i.imgur.com/KBJU3Wk.jpg









I still haven't decided how long to make these so for now I'll just make all four and adjust the length at another time after I make the inverted square spires. 

But as you can see, blind luck has favored The Blackadder.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Blackadder said:


> ... the bas-relief tech priests on either side of the gothic arch windows made ideal. accents for these structures.


They really make the structure look like it's a massive pillar.

Huzzah for chance greebling.


----------



## Blackadder

Hanging Buttresses Update.....

Busy work, not much to say as everything should be self-evident except the image is upside down for clarity. 


http://i.imgur.com/W6FVXjN.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Completed Basic Buttress:

With end piece inverted pyramids completed

http://i.imgur.com/1yit1WN.jpg









We are now ready to address the deck.

The deck will be a rectangle 17 X 24 inches (43 X 61 CM)


----------



## Old Man78

Do/have you ever worked for D.A.R.P.A? If not send them a link to your project logs. More great stuff


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> Do/have you ever worked for D.A.R.P.A? If not send them a link to your project logs. More great stuff


If I told you I would have to ................... :security:


----------



## Blackadder

The Emperor Has Entered The Third Dimension:

With the realization that not much more could be done with a two dimensional chest I made allowances for a more robust facade. 

http://i.imgur.com/oA6FQue.jpg









The Buttresses installed (albeit held in place with hemostats) with allowances for positioning I will be proceeding with the cutting in of the superstructure deck. 

http://i.imgur.com/LA6cK9s.jpg









my mind's eye has main gun arms and supports engineering, command decks, and all important altars to the Ominissiah Machine God and suitable Tech Priests to carry out the requisite ritual. 

Onward and upward the superstructure is nascent in my brain.


----------



## Blackadder

The Deck, Another Milestone:

17 inches by 24 (43 CM by 61 CM) a six dollar piece of styrene that will ultimately be covered up....

http://i.imgur.com/0k7SyMj.jpg









but necessary if I want to glue my superstructure to it.

(Warning: Frontal Nudity) 
http://i.imgur.com/TTeqMjx.jpg









It all has to be of extremely light weight.

http://i.imgur.com/bxh3yFV.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/pOH8B1v.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Now It Can Be Told.

I finally managed to isolate a decent image from the video model I've been working from. As you can see I've followed the concept rather closely but installed a few of my own and others ideas. Such as a different 'head' and raising the head off the waist plate; in this case about 4 inches (10 CM) 

I like the idea of the Imperial Eagle wing in the buttress but that may be a late add on. Right now I am working on the deck. Where the artist uses corbel to support the front edge I shall be using PVC 'cove' moulding. Enhanced with strip styrene trim; you'll get the idea once I start the process.......

http://i.imgur.com/0XAxJDy.jpg









Laters, I'm off to cut the second course.


----------



## Blackadder

Now this raises an interesting point regarding Forgeworld discrimination. To date there are five resin Titans in the Imperium of Man; Mars and Lucius. Two in Chaos (also men technically) I myself am waiting for a Chaos Warlord before I plunk down my hard earned shekels. One rather fey Eldar Titan Warhound equivalent and a Ork Gargant, also Warhound size, and a rather blandly designed Necron Titan which is more properly a tank. Why is FW ignoring the proponents of other Galactic races whilst doting on the armies of the backwater Third Rock from the Sun? I claim Galactic racial bias, shame on you FW. 

From a selfish standpoint I want an interesting 'Emperor' equivalent for one of the other interstellar races to model because where do I go from here after I finish this Titan. And it has to be ambulatory.


----------



## Blackadder

Massive:

One of the problems I notice about many scratchbuilds is the author does not build massive enough. Particularly floors, walls, hydraulic cylinders/pistons and in this case the DECK.

My deck right now is 19,44 MM (A skosh over 49/64 inch) thick; about 4 feet 8 inches thick. Still seems rather thin to me but I still have to add the bulwarks which will double the thickness in appearance at least.

http://i.imgur.com/2FT99sf.jpg









The quarter view shows the depth of the model which suits my eye for the time being.

http://i.imgur.com/lLICDnN.jpg









And the side view shows I need to increase the rear overhang by about 25 scale feet. to allow for the main Cathedral/Fortification 

http://i.imgur.com/fk8jegb.jpg









Omnissiah bless me.


----------



## Blackadder

Originally I was going to skin the bottom of the deck with 0.040inch (1,0 MM) sheet styrene but to lose all this gratis detail would be a crime. The honeycomb pattern I believe will look phenomenal especially when picked out with Ad Mech paraphernalia plus giving a ready base for Gothic substructure. 

http://i.imgur.com/MvSu8xJ.jpg









I've used about all of the 2 foot by 4 foot panel with barely enough left for my proposed interior wall structure. 

http://i.imgur.com/jIAACTD.jpg









A wise investment indeed.


----------



## Blackadder

> Surely the mechanicum would have mitred corners??


Not necessary, each corner has a octagon shaped pilbox so I need only cut off the excess once the glue has dried. Incidentally and thanks for reminding me I need to make these rhombus shape structures removable to prevent damage when the Titan is disassembled. 




























And an interior shot of the Emperor Titan War Room










Incidentally this is an excellent video showing an Emperor Titan in motion:


----------



## Blackadder

Skitarii Not Included:

My loyal readers must be getting tired of what looks like virtually the same images but trust me there is a lot of work that goes into the interim between sets of images.

http://i.imgur.com/rDghlAT.jpg









Plus this [email protected]$tard just looks so GD cool between shots I just can't help taking photos.

http://i.imgur.com/YOGcJob.jpg









It makes me regret taking so long to begin working on a God Machine.

http://i.imgur.com/INc4qXz.jpg









Lots of people had asked but I just couldn't find the right initiative to begin the build.

Many thanks to the various unsung internet artists that contributed to this effort knowingly and otherwise. If you see your work in this please let me know.


----------



## Blackadder

Look Ma, No Clamps!

So finally after a week's work since I got the idea to use a defusing panel for the deck of the superstructure I'm able to demonstrate the 3D aspect of the chest area.

https://i.imgur.com/mdqKL3z.jpg









Utilizing the waffle design recesses the hanging structures plug right in, require no gluing and so are readily removable for transporting and storing. 

https://i.imgur.com/rTI9dZF.jpg









I wish I could say I planned it that way but no, the idea just came to me in a fit of desperate inspiration. 

https://i.imgur.com/ToyB8cd.jpg









Another unplanned bit of luck, the corbel's outrigger buttresses were spaced just about perfect to span the corners of the deck almost as if it were designed that way. :Whew:

https://i.imgur.com/16u5G9V.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/VJgTk1n.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/djaoAjx.jpg









So with this accomplished and the front overhang somewhat justified I can begin the command compartments and design the main weapon arms this weekend.


----------



## Blackadder

The Corner Turrets:

I've become quite adept at handling the very brittle diffuser panel material. When I first began it seemed almost impossible to cut without mishap but now I have a feel for how much stress the individual cell walls can take. Of the original eight square feet of the panel I have about two sq ft left. I am going today to buy another sheet.

These (styrene compatible) panels, custom cut by me, to the various shapes required will figure prominently in my builds from now on as an easy way to add bulk without a lot of weight and material plus the square design makes for very accurate construction.

Now regarding the image below; these will be the internal bracing for the turrets. The first order of business is to cut and sand them to uniform size.

https://i.imgur.com/Q65n2z9.jpg









Having cut out the turret frames last night, after sleeping on the problem, today I'll be adding skin to them for strength and preparing the connecting strips to flesh out the turret octagonal walls.

https://i.imgur.com/vsRWbDp.jpg









Hopefully more images today...............


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Blackadder said:


> Another unplanned bit of luck...


You do seem as able at making luck as you are Titans. :wink2:


----------



## Blackadder

Corner Turrets:

Once again I am relying on my eye to proportion these components as the drawing I am working from is too vague and in perspective to measure accurately. 

https://i.imgur.com/zIhZwbR.jpg









Note also my octogons' are sides are still not equal in width. I intend to correct this with subsequent layers of 0.030 inch styrene. 

https://i.imgur.com/fyHWAw5.jpg









My work area and basic tools here show nothing special is needed to make these models. There are tools that facilitate the manufacture; drills and belt sanders &etc but mostly I work with hand tools in front of the computer screen while I watch/listen to the news.

https://i.imgur.com/A3vSJjK.jpg









Note the paint vial used as a spacer, It appears captured for the time being but only until seven sides are built. Then it will be removed. The reason for this will become apparent as the turret framework progresses.............


----------



## Blackadder

A Front Row Seat:

At what very likely be one of my failures. When I thought this up it seemed very simple.

https://i.imgur.com/3eVFIDy.jpg









But the reality may be more difficult.

I'm trying to make a simple eight sided cone with strips all in one piece converging on the apex of the cone and being symmetrical all at once.

A worthy experiment but I'm afraid doomed to failure.....

https://i.imgur.com/zPAEMyU.jpg









And you're here to watch Ha!


----------



## Blackadder

Well D-mn me it worked. 

and no one is more surprised that I am.

While somewhat crude the shape and size is right and when all the embellishments are added it will be just about right. I am quite happy with the result.

https://i.imgur.com/TmxF3BW.jpg









One thing that will have to be done is lower the bottom edge until it is even with the under deck cove molding.

https://i.imgur.com/2XsMkQA.jpg









Now I just have to make 3 more.


----------



## Old Man78

Brilliant stuff sir, the behemoth is really taking shape!


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the reply,

Trammel Point Tool

One of these days I have to invest in a trammel point tool and today was today. Sometimes you need to draw an arc such as today where I needed a 8.1 inch radius arc. You can make an impromptu tool with a strip of styrene and two sharp pencils but the tool is so much quicker.

anyway:

https://i.imgur.com/rwNd7eY.jpg









I need two truncated cones of the bottom of my turrets and the mouth wash cups are ideal for a 3D template to manufacture these.

https://i.imgur.com/kyWN68d.jpg









I'm using 0.020 (thousands) inch styrene so its a bit stiff to form into a cone shape so its best to draw the arc segment over the sharp edge of a table applying pressure with your palm to impart a curve to the arc sheet. 

https://i.imgur.com/6f1nBOy.jpg









Alternately you can wrap the arced pieces tightly and leave for a while secured wit rubber bands to impart an curve.


----------



## Blackadder

Just an interim update of the weekend progress. I've decided to detail the corner turrets to practice the viability of my ambitious project. 

https://i.imgur.com/dBjttUB.jpg









I was of two minds in how to finish the turret rooves, layered shingle vs the ubiquitous skulls and eagle and banners or CoD bitz. I opted for a layered plate armour effect you see; why, because it's cheaper, cooler and harder to do and I'm batsh!t crazy.


----------



## Old Man78

To be honest I never liked the gothic superstructure on top of the Emperor class Titan, I think a nazi-esque pill box bunker type of structure would be better, that being said your faithful reconstruction of the artwork is simply fantastic and the turrets are looking great


----------



## Blackadder

True be known I would prefer a Lucius Warmonger but I acquiesce to to popular demand and go forth with the walking cathedral but take heart I can always make a more warlike superstructure as a quick change unit granted enough time and energy. 

Thanks for the reply,

EB


----------



## Blackadder

Oh My God

Machine, I've not much to say about this 

https://i.imgur.com/RKeABLR.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/NgLplqC.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/TV9EGqk.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/xQJa0Jc.jpg









but the square recesses have proven their worth in that I can position the corbels anywhere I like (Within reason...) and the deck looks very promising regarding size and massiveness. 

I can't wait to start detailing this sucker.


----------



## Blackadder

A New Way To Do It:

This puts me in mind of a poem from my youth:

There was a young lady from Norway
Who hung by her heels in a doorway
She call to her lover
Come quickly my dear
I think I've discovered one more way.

https://i.imgur.com/q0VYaqg.jpg









These lighting panels will revolutionize build large scale models. Right now I am building the gate house structure bastions of which there will be two with the Gate/Portcullis between.

https://i.imgur.com/WoLboWy.jpg









To think these ready made panels have been available for decades and I've only just discovered them now.


----------



## Blackadder

Garderobe:

It took the better part of a week to build these turrets. I must be slowing down in my dotage. 

https://i.imgur.com/2OV212R.jpg









The shingles, try as I might ,still look too crude and the turrets look for all the world like two privy chambers on the corners of the bastion.

https://i.imgur.com/DKHRWFT.jpg


----------



## Old Man78

The crew would need privvy chambers and out on the corners would be a good place to flush!


----------



## Blackadder

Main Armament Support Arms:

Everything about this model is outsized. I am not use to working with such huge dimensions. My work area is too small. It gobbles up material at a tremendous rate. Tubes of glue are expended at an alarming rate. I remember when Testors glue was a dime a tube. Now it is $2.50 and these laminate panels take a lot of gluing even though I am saving money using the honeycomb material.


https://i.imgur.com/aFn2m35.jpg









The two rounded ends are the main gun mounts. The cross arm is crudely shaped at present until the front skin is applied.

Everything will be laminated to save weight or the model would be incredibly top-heavy. This arm when completed will be about two inches thick (52 MM). so we're talking five layers of these. I'll need to make another plastic run for 0.040 inch (1,0 MM) sheeting.

Each one of the squares is a half an inch (13 MM)so you can get an idea of the dimensions I'm working with.


----------



## Blackadder

Main Gun Mount Yoke:

Today I finally finished the rough laminate build of the Gun Mount Yoke. This was a major production, tedious in the extreme and the amount of glue required was staggering. Two full tubes of Testors cement dribbled on each and every spine and cross piece with six sheets of 0.030 inch 0,075 MM styrene between the honeycomb sheets. Everyone in the house was high on the fumes with the exception of me strangely enough.

https://i.imgur.com/ZwfuvZk.jpg









The Layers look rather crude now but I dressed the upper mount edge and plotted my Inner edge line culminating in a freehand yoke arch which seems satisfactory.

https://i.imgur.com/rdtke7M.jpg









Fortunately I have a built in French Curves in my mind's eye so I don't have to resort to using them. One of these days I'll have to learn how to use them. Ha!

https://i.imgur.com/pIAf5ui.jpg









Anyway a half hour or so on the belt sander and the job is done. Not too shoddy if I do say so; I'll have to finish sand by hand but I'm about ready to start detailing the yoke.

https://i.imgur.com/5Jf7Dsh.jpg


----------



## Old Man78

Impressive, really impressive, how big is that piece and does it weigh much?


----------



## Brother Dextus

The scale is just flabberghasting! Words fail me every time.


----------



## Blackadder

Weight May Be a Problem:

The component I am building is loosely based on a 'Warren Truss' bridge. 










albeit 'enclosed' with the trusses displayed on the exterior for interesting detail. Not being an engineer I don't know the actual nomenclature of the structure. It is 23 inches (59 CM) long between the penciled in guide lines labeled 'Beam' Excluding the roughed in ends.

This component as of right now masses 1.18 pounds (.505 kilo)

https://i.imgur.com/0SegaRS.jpg









Naturally the model does not need such a massive structure but a "real Life" Emperor the span would need to support the Cathedral-like superstructure and the suspended wing arms which I believe would in some configurations be firing projectiles hence a nod must be given to recoil and mass/arm/moment. 

Many of the Emperor/ Battle Titans I have seen do not allow for real life weight and look to spindly especially in the legs and gun support mounts. Regardless on how you configure the details you must make your model believable in that the structure has to withstand the stresses of massive steel/ceramic/ adamantine what-have-you structures. Also a bit of grace must be adopted for aesthetics when possible.


----------



## Blackadder

Main Weapon Yoke:

This turned out much better than I hoped it could. I'm basing it on the most ephemeral of images and I had only a smidgen of the overall detail.

https://i.imgur.com/hS1DBXM.jpg









Tomorrow I hope to have it mounted beneath the superstructure decking.

https://i.imgur.com/fb9vjPn.jpg









Once mounted I'll see how it melds with the overall plan but for now it sure looks like it means business.


----------



## Blackadder

A Quicky:

Just a quicky before I quit for the night.

https://i.imgur.com/emV5HLH.jpg









Damn!


----------



## Old Man78

Outstanding!


----------



## Blackadder

Requests Honored:

I received a few requests for more information and photos so here's a different view of the same stage of the build. 

https://i.imgur.com/jJyiv0g.jpg









The lollipop shaped appendages jutting from both sides of the model will eventually be the main weapons yoke. It is a torsion box assembly built up layers of styrene 2 ft X 4 ft Florescent light lens $14 bucks a pop at the local HomeDepot. I am using this material extensively throughout this model mainly because it is much cheaper than Hobby Store styrene and is a great weight saving building material.

https://i.imgur.com/L894Zio.jpg









I commandeered the Master Bedroom in my home for a Den/Workshop/TV/computer room as it was the second biggest room in the house and all we did was sleep in it; ahem......

https://i.imgur.com/jTByLCd.jpg









Finally it's my work cubical that is constantly being messed up. For some unknown reason I cannot keep it orderly and I hate wasting precious building time cleaning and vacuuming styrene dust. The above rear view shows I've done precious little to the interior decking and have used partially built subassemblies to buttress up the deck to take these images. 

Now with the yoke firmly in place I can address building the interior decks of which I believe there will be five including a railed walk around exterior veranda so Belisarius Cawl can watch the battle from above the fray. These interior decks will be in addition to the Cathedral/fortress superstructure so there will be plenty of room for accommodations of the Officers of the Church.


----------



## Blackadder

One of my greatest fears was to diminish my Warlord's stature by building an Emperor Titan. In a side by side comparison the Warlord which stands about 28 inches tall will be dwarfed by the 40 inch tall Emperor. 

https://i.imgur.com/eIl2kKx.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/ESOJPZa.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/bLeeiJi.jpg









I suppose that cannot be helped.


----------



## Old Man78

A glimpse of the hallowed creative nerve centre makes me think I'll invest in Evergreen shares! Top work old boy just tops!


----------



## Blackadder

A further glimpse into my mania. before I moved to the other side of the room..... when my inventory was about half what it is now.

https://i.imgur.com/A0MYFTk.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/xfbZKCN.jpg









Enjoy


----------



## Blackadder

Unbounded Mania 

My mania is boundless once I fixate on a project. I mistakenly took a shortcut in the initial construction of the chest turrets and have found a better way to reproduce the Gothic windows indicated by the pointer arrow.

https://i.imgur.com/gv0PiSf.jpg









I may or may not rebuild the other four penetrations above the wooden turret spheres but I do like the carrying on of the Gothic theme with styrene strip stock

https://i.imgur.com/DmgbbDG.jpg









Meanwhile I'll complete the two single window sets and prepare them for installation.

https://i.imgur.com/ur17IND.jpg









A couple of skulls and gewgaws and they are ready for installing.


https://i.imgur.com/hpusare.jpg









BTW I've found the author of this titan version on Deviant Art; one Boazzz who has produced a fantastic version of a Emperor Titan that I shall be following (with a Few modifications) for the rest of this build. 

https://i.imgur.com/50SkSIl.jpg









A tip of my hat to Mr Joazzz for his monumental inspiration.


----------



## Old Man78

Great version the Emperor Titan, definitely looks better than the original model. I'm also glad there is no penis cannon in the image, showing the mechanicus builders are not chained by male ego😁


----------



## Blackadder

I Gotta Learn To Work Faster:

Wow, two days in the making and I'll wager no one will ever notice them when this thing is complete.

https://i.imgur.com/HeMGAha.jpg









That is until the stained glass windows are lit up.

https://i.imgur.com/J4WBhAR.jpg









But seriously I've got to make about forty of these things in various shapes and sizes and I need to get an assembly line going once the basic castle architecture is complete. 

These two were just a test run to get an idea of the feasibility.


----------



## Blackadder

Gack! I misspelled his sobriquet! It's Joazzz not Boazzz. Take a look at his breathtaking 3D renderings on 'DA' and 'Facepunch' 

Here's two more examples of his work.

https://i.imgur.com/kiC4SD9.jpg









I heightened the contrast on the image below to accent the detail.

https://i.imgur.com/C1iQg0D.jpg









With these two shots I can pretty much extrapolate what needs be fabricated. They are so much better than that which I have been working from up 'til now.


----------



## Brother Dextus

I have no words to express the awesomeness of this.


----------



## Blackadder

Thank you for the reply,

Play Time:

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. I got a hankering to do some detail so finding and modifying an Imperial Eagle I found on google and tracing it on a sheet of styrene is where I am right now. I intend to make half a dozen of these and some into a bas relief but first I'm starting with a sheet of 0,020 styrene for a durable pattern.

https://i.imgur.com/EQjvwt1.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

So There's An Eagle Back There?

Two days of cutting out Eagles and this is the result. Talk about exercise in futility, but at least I'll know that they are there.

https://i.imgur.com/bZonhqe.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/LfMovdf.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/8b6Vib0.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Kz5zHCV.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/vyW537G.jpg









Maybe after they are gilded they'll show up better. Anyway that's how they appear on the 3D model.


----------



## Brother Dextus

I think once its not white on white, it'll stand out. And I sort of like the broken up look having all the other stuff gives it. 
Imperium to the core. Literally!


----------



## Blackadder

Clutchin' At Straws:

I've got this huge space between the deck and the Main Arm Support Yoke that has to be filled with some awesome Titiany stuff. So right now I am experimenting with Cod Bitz to try to com up with a unique techy/churchy facade that covers three floors of the interior behind the head. 

https://i.imgur.com/EEEvskn.jpg









This is the first attempt and I'm not too pleased with the huge doors.

https://i.imgur.com/YCNkW2b.jpg









It seems to diminish the over all size of the figures compared to the Titan.

https://i.imgur.com/KOGotwh.jpg









Stepping back the effect isn't as bad but I need a rational for the oversized doors and as I type this the Adeptus Mechanicus Tech Priest Dominus' are just the ticket and the Belisarius Cawl can use the double front doors

https://i.imgur.com/EuoBfvf.jpg









Ha! Problem is solved. 

I planned to have the two outsized clergy overseeing the battle from the balcony vantage point all along and purely by accident I made the way they can access the balcony. Talk about serendipity.


----------



## Blackadder

Skinning:

So it's time to skin the yoke. A straightforward application of 0.040 inch/ 1 MM styrene to cover all the internal structure.

https://i.imgur.com/YEq238u.jpg









It takes a lot of styrene glue and a few gluing clamps but other than leaving an excess of styrene for slight variations in the surface, all the gluing takes is a bit of care and patience.

https://i.imgur.com/eYBMLvW.jpg









When dried sand off the excess with sanding blocks and files.

https://i.imgur.com/O5BaWsy.jpg









Worthy of note, I don't use green stuff, it makes for a sloppy looking interim stage so instead I just use Thin Cement and as I sand, the styrene dust settles in the cracks and the cement dissolves it so when dry the crack/blemish is repaired with the same material as the model.

https://i.imgur.com/yLXpxpw.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

I Don't Care:

I'm posting it anyway. I'm trying to rationalize the second level engineering where I plan to have the reactor and some sort of mumbo jumbo altar to solicit favor from the Machine God. 

https://i.imgur.com/CA55iTn.jpg









The first level replete with appropriate iconic bells and whistles but the second level were the real work be done has a more utilitarian aspect. 

https://i.imgur.com/bYt6RAX.jpg









Yeah I know I have to move the hinges and the door at present leads to a ruddy great step down but all that will be addressed. 

https://i.imgur.com/aobzoOE.jpg









What is of most significance is that purely by happenstance I managed to get the yoke in precisely the proper position to bisect the side panel perfectly. 

https://i.imgur.com/CA55iTn.jpg









Too bad I can't manage to apply that precision in real life.


----------



## Brother Dextus

I like the idea of the gothic cathedral bits that you have in mind. 
Theres a whole bit in Helsreach where there are loads of chapels and shrines dotted about and priests basically just in the middle of a warzone trying to conduct mass...


----------



## Blackadder

Imperial Eagle 2.0

Some major changes in the works in an attempt to improve on the overall appearance of the facade. There were a few things I was not satisfied with.............. 

https://i.imgur.com/Kz5zHCV.jpg









The Imperial Eagle being one so here we have the 2.0 version which I believe will look better. 

https://i.imgur.com/dDwzPj4.jpg









Right now just in paper while I adjust the size and space out the flight feathers better......

Eventually the overall effect will be something like this.......

https://i.imgur.com/betOwbQ.jpg









Which I believe will show up better and have a more practical value as an upper deck support corbel as well as being decorative.

More to come later but now I have to take my Lithium; Hahaaaaaa!


----------



## Blackadder

Belisarius Cawl 

While I am rebuilding the various areas of the chest region I broke out the Belisarius Cawl to see how it will look on the command balcony.....

Assembly hint this model is very delicate and painting it will be a chore especially when completely assembled so I added what the manufacturer should have mainly a stem between the upper body and the lower. Just a piece of sprue about half an inch long carved down to fit in a hole drilled into the upper body.

The lower body has an irregular shaped hole that needs to be cut larger to receive the piece of sprue.

Right now I've only painted the skirt and cloak with flat red and grey primed the rest of the metallic parts which I believe I will finish in graphite and gold.

https://i.imgur.com/Uq1wtDK.jpg









After the model is painted the two assemblies can be glued together or as I intend just put together dry.


----------



## Blackadder

Imperial Eagle 2.01

Well I like it, Since I established how I was going to finish off the chest facade I've be quite busy with domestic projects but I finally finished the rough revamping of the Imperial Eagles stylized as they are to represent support corbels on either side of the chest.

https://i.imgur.com/jvQDwM0.jpg









The problem has vexed me for the past month and I am very fortunate to have not compromised and just glued everything in place only to have to scrap a good deal of work had it been glued together. (I think that is a sentence.) So now we can settle into adding the eagle assemblies to the structure while showing they do have a purposeful function; something they hadn't before.


----------



## Blackadder

Eagle Corbel

The first of two eagle corbels is almost done so before I close it up I'd like to display the internal detail so you can see how it is made. Just pretend the waffle grid is all that is there and the skin and surface details are still to be installed.....

https://i.imgur.com/WIHarZx.jpg









The three quarter end on view shows the approximate thickness of the finished corbel approximately a scale metric meter in thickness.

https://i.imgur.com/NoKhmgt.jpg









I used the freehand drawing of the eagle on styrene for a template to shape the internal waffle grid and cut the grid with handsaw and belt sander. 

https://i.imgur.com/5ydqYB4.jpg









I glued the eagle to a 0.020 (0,50 MM) thick styrene sheet and cut it to fit the corbel frame glued and sanded the edges, added a reinforcing strip to the edge of the wing and glued on an accent stringer, filed off the excess reinforcing strip and glued the Gothic window gable to the end and Walla; it's ready to be installed on the model. 

https://i.imgur.com/g9jU0xZ.jpg









Whew, I can't believe it actually worked. Now that it is actually done I can show on the next one (I need two of these) the actual work. No point of showing the process if it actually failed to reach fruition. 

Yeah, that's how I work.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Functional yet aesthetic. The machine god will be in a state of not displaying efficiency errors with you


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the reply,

Good Things Happen:

Don't you hate it when good things happen to bad people. While Blackadder isn't exactly bad he's ill deserving of the luck granted him by the Omnissiah. This is coming out as if it were planned

https://i.imgur.com/a6m035J.jpg









Too many coincidences to be not under the guiding hand/claw/tentacle of the Machine God. The length verses scale of the Aquila, the size of the constructions on either side of the head. Even the placement of the weapons yoke vis-à-vis the upper deck have the aspect of pre-planning that I assure you is only the purest luck.

https://i.imgur.com/KA63RcE.jpg









Likewise the corner reinforcement hanging buttresses constructions are of a size and shape that lend themselves to incredibly purposeful design planning that again is mere happenstance. What I thought was an eclipse of never to be seen detail turns out to be within the 40K penchant for over accessorizing. 

https://i.imgur.com/jusGg1j.jpg 









Even the tiny gabled window seen here in the shadows seems to fit ideally as the Master planned Whom I shall take this time to credit the 3D designer of the Emperor Titan I am currently using as a guide. One Mister Joazzz whose images I have posted elsewhere in this thread. I hereby credit him for the inspiration of this project.

https://i.imgur.com/2Pn6sOp.jpg









It also gives me a direction of how to proceed with the underside of the superstructure platform. I now plan to capture the airyness of the between the Wars Warships of the hangar catapult bridge structure so often incorporated in their design. https://i.pinimg.com/736x/5d/54/b6/5d54b67ed6c496fd49d2447f5a822c88--aircraft-carrier-wwii.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Fury Of Activity

In a fury of activity I accomplished the second one of these corbels in record time surprising even myself. I need fit only a few pieces of plastic where they glued crooked 

https://i.imgur.com/67uAPQ6.jpg









I will now begin some surgery to the chest plates to open up the area and give a more airy and interesting appearance to the underside of the deck.

https://i.imgur.com/ODrRmw7.jpg









If these images look strange it is because I inverted them. The bas relief eagle shows up better for some reason inverted.


----------



## Blackadder

Back On Track:

I have finally seen where I went wrong

https://i.imgur.com/Yx2BTJr.jpg









It took the removal of the triangular chest panels to show me where the error lay


https://i.imgur.com/3XGAaeG.jpg









With the arms yoke exposed I realized I had broken the rule I cited early on in this construction where I stated that the main problem with most of these walking buildings is they looked too much like walking buildings.

https://i.imgur.com/cfR4l91.jpg









So after I show the full effect of the front elevation of the torso I'll begin again on the side pieces under the yoke. The work don there previously will be incorporated elsewhere.

https://i.imgur.com/334lIW7









The side doors will have to go.


----------



## Blackadder

Sanding Blocks:

An indispensible item for making these models are my home made sanding blocks. 

https://i.imgur.com/F2lZQyQ.jpg









I got this idea from an old Radio Control model aircraft builder who always designed and built his own balsa and fabric models. The blocks as he demonstrated worked wonders shaping the soft balsa. He made the blocks himself using aircraft rug tape to affix the sandpaper to the blocks. When I graduated to scratchbuilt wooden model ship building I continued the practice of making these blocks refining the size so I could get two blocks out of a single sheet of sandpaper. Since I no longer build wooden ship models I have no need for the finer grit paper so I'm recovering my old 180 and 220 grit blocks with coarse 60 and 80 grits. I use 3M aluminum oxide paper as it is sharper than sand paper. first wrapping the block with the double back tape and then applying the paper to the block.

Give it a try if you are seriously into model building. It's better than any commercial sanding block in my opinion.


----------



## Brother Dextus

In the uk its rather common to just use a cork block and roll of sandpaper. My go-to DIY accessory as I can chuck the old paper away and wrap some other grades on pretty easily.


----------



## Blackadder

Brother Dextus said:


> In the uk its rather common to just use a cork block and roll of sandpaper. My go-to DIY accessory as I can chuck the old paper away and wrap some other grades on pretty easily.


I frequently get asked how I build these things. In truth I don't know how I do it but I try to share whatever construction aids I use that make the the job simpler of which this is one. That said "cork blocks" on Amazon are really expensive relatively speaking compared to a piece of scrap wood and I find securing the sanding paper to the block gives a cleaner edge than just holding the paper to the block but chacun à son goût. eace:


----------



## Blackadder

OMG

Blackadder is fickle but Oh My God this is something I have to emulate. I just wish I knew who the artist is and if he has any other views of this machine. I was browsing tumbler for ideas and came across this no nonsense Emperor Titan that I am afraid makes mine look rather toylike. there is no other words for it.

https://i.imgur.com/07c2jX2.jpg









The massiveness of the outriggers on either side of the head, the overall solidness of the outriggers, thighs, and lower legs plus the realism of the superstructure and upper works is astounding.

In an attempt to enhance the detail I brightened the image and increased the contrast.

https://i.imgur.com/Aqhlq7m.jpg 









This has given me a whole new way to proceed on this construction borrowing liberally from both authors. But look at those shoulders and those guns. Truly the Machine God has been brought to life.


----------



## Old Man78

Wow that is a stunning piece of artwork, if you can emulate that in any way it will look amazing.


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the reply

I've decided to make two versions with quick change interchangeable parts; an Emperor Invictus and a Warmonger (Shown above) with all that solid shoulder pads etc.....

Can't Get No......

Satisfaction. 

On rethinking this project I find I was in error putting Cathedral parts in what ostensibly was the engineering area. We need some techie looking cryptic machinery instead of monastic facades

https://i.imgur.com/qrgPqfi.jpg









So out with the old and in with the new.

https://i.imgur.com/mDWpKKx.jpg









This may work out and it ties the overhead yoke to the chest plate structures neatly.

https://i.imgur.com/V3pMz2a.jpg









I may also have room for a maintenance catwalk (I do like catwalks)

https://i.imgur.com/KjZFQPV.jpg









This design will give me more creative options when I tie in the rear exhaust structures as well.


----------



## Blackadder

3D Analog Modeling:

I love this stuff. This grid material is so relatively cheap and so versatile that it is rapidly becoming my basic building platform. 

https://i.imgur.com/jugJgeE.jpg









Anyway I shall be using these angled constitutions for the 3 floors of engineering so I am considering gluing them in place. 

https://i.imgur.com/Yo4AcLp.jpg









The positioning of these panels is just about perfect as if the Deus Mechanicus were guiding my hand.............

https://i.imgur.com/uohMq6H.jpg









I now can reconsider adding the spurious hydraulic cylinders after all; Omnissiah be praised.

https://i.imgur.com/TOyNVBi.jpg









Now I just have to rationalize it's purpose????


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the replies.....

Back On Track:

Things are looking up now that I am back on track. 

Below we se the first of eight trunnion mounts in place ready to receive the cylinders and piston rod ends with what I hope will be sufficiently robust to stand the torque to which they will be subjected (In the real world). 
https://i.imgur.com/zpFncXW.jpg









Having worked around commercial aircraft for a good portion of my adult life one of the things I find in error about many of these Titan scrachbuilds is the lack of appreciating the forces imposed on the hydraulic actuators.....

https://i.imgur.com/egRe4Wo.jpg









The Boeing 747 in particular with it's four robust main landing gear filled me with awe on first seeing the tremendous machined components carved out of titanium ingots with their almost organic contours. The structures mimicking some antediluvian monster's skeleton.


----------



## Old Man78

Blackadder said:


> https://i.imgur.com/TOyNVBi.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to rationalize it's purpose????


You could say that it is an inertial dampener of some sort, to offset the massive weight of the weapon system


----------



## Blackadder

Obsessive Compulsive Roll:

"You snooze you lose." as the saying goes. Last night while watching youtube and reading science articles I lost myself in autonomic reflex mode. Low and behold this morning I awoke to find my output was far greater than I thought. 

https://i.imgur.com/VyhVIgu.jpg









Apparently I quadrupled my work in a night doing what would ostensibly 'by rote.' My mother was capable of this absentminded production as well. She could knit an afghan blanket whilst watching TV and be completely oblivious to the process. 

Anyway the result seen here is a small portion of the entire Titan but eventually would have had to have been done and I'm glad it is but it's unnerving to have no memory of the process. 

https://i.imgur.com/84E7pMe.jpg









Elves Maybe? Umpa-Lumpas?


----------



## Old Man78

I have had that auto pilot moment before myself, but it happened when I was driving which was scary! Those pieces look really well my friend, the behemoth grows


----------



## Blackadder

Weapons Mount Detail; Now It Can Be Explained:

Now that I have the Engineering levels side walls complete I can proceed with the yoke mounts with the hydraulic cylinder attach points.

https://i.imgur.com/uiO8LM0.jpg









I am missing something on the detail as it appears the attach points have a circular rack and pinion system that allows the weapons to rotate as the yoke arm is raised and lowered. This came to me last night as I studied the drawing for the umpteenth time where it all came clear and the hydraulic system while seemingly unnecessary does have a purpose. 

https://i.imgur.com/oclY04e.jpg









Hidden beneath the deck above the yoke must have an second hinge point that allows it to be raised and lowered by the hydraulic cylinders. The necessity for which or what ever reason I cannot fathom but it does explain much of the detail in the 3D image. 

https://i.imgur.com/TOyNVBi.jpg









Elevating and lowering the main weapons say a few meters cannot make that much difference when they are mounted 30 to 40 meters off the ground to my mind but the artist included it in his design and so shall I but I'll eschew the capacity of movement on my model. 

It does make for some interesting detail and detail is what 'tis all about when you come down to it.


----------



## Blackadder

SARP Stabilized Advanced Remote Weapon Platform;

As we approach the main armament mount ( A bit earlier than I intended. It would be a good idea to make sure the the 'guns' clear the hip joints.) there has been some speculation as to the functionality of the yoke arm hydraulic system. 

I did some research into 'SARP Stabilized Advanced Remote Weapon Platform' and found some interesting tidbits.

First of all the SARP appears to be a linear system i.e. in line with the gun barrel 

Linear Elevation/Stabilization Drive:









so this eliminates the hydraulics as a gyroscopic stabilizer as the arm is perpendicular to the barrels besides raising the whole arm is much too massive an undertaking for something as sensitive as ground affect stablization. The hydraulics of that size could not respond quick enough. 

Second there has been some criticism of the trunnion mount of the main gun. Accidentally or purposefully the author's (Joazzz) trunnion mount works well with the stabilizer system:










albeit sufficiently built up to Emperor Titan scale. 
and so we're back to the intended purpose of the Hydraulic actuated arm.

I have really got to get a life.


----------



## Blackadder

A week Of Detailing:

A week of detailing and while gratifying that so much was accomplished now that it is all back together it doesn't seem like all that much. 

This first image shows the Yoke detail where the hydraulics will mount on the arm extenders.

https://i.imgur.com/voFYSFG.jpg









Pretty much the same shot from a lower angle.

https://i.imgur.com/QJnu0Rn.jpg









A quarter view showing the front yoke arm detail that required so much time for the actual amount of dressing up required.

https://i.imgur.com/4tELqEZ.jpg









A 3/4 view of the left interior to show where the three maintenance/engineering decks will be and the reactor deck. I haven't worked that out yet. 

https://i.imgur.com/JqiMoam.jpg









Finally a right 3/4 view showing off the weapon arm rack gear to it's best advantage and the sloppiness of my mancave/workshop.

https://i.imgur.com/hEkrwRJ.jpg









Time for a celebratory cognac and coffee.


----------



## Old Man78

Super stuff old boy! And please don't get a life, or if so, do it part time, we would miss your creations and musings far too much!


----------



## Blackadder

Finally:

Now that the yoke is roughed out I can devote time to the interior levels of the engineering decks. A spot dear to my heart as I am a frustrated engineer or at least pretend to be on the internet. 

Below is the slide out deck of the first engineering level cut and ready to insert into the lower hull.


https://i.imgur.com/ElZ4BTy.jpg









And that deck temporarily in place for adjustment. 

https://i.imgur.com/TMargRP.jpg









I plan to have the Fusion Reactor on these levels as in my Warlord which will take up the lion's share of the space. There will be one sub deck, three engineering decks and an egress to the command bridge (head) plus the altar and various religious accoutrements to the Omnissiah.


----------



## Blackadder

Jeez What a Mess:

All the sub components are just locked in place with interlocking tabs and while I know where the pieces actually go, the stability of the structures is tenuous at best. 

Below we see the inner levels decks 2 through 4 deck 1 being done earlier this Summer. Decks 3 and 4 frame the yoke and have yet to receive their floors. 

https://i.imgur.com/yVbqA9Z.jpg









I have not worked out how they will be removable and how the neck will intersect with the third deck flooring. Some sort of bull nosed staircase I imagine. It will all look rather techish and decadent as befitting a titan interior but I have plans for an altar structure with attendant priests as in the Warlord.

https://i.imgur.com/hJtQNPy.jpg









Above we see looking down at deck 2 and the two angled walls that will support the yoke and underside of the superstructure deck again rather sparsely connected without glue or screws so it all appears quite a jumble at the moment.

https://i.imgur.com/nnHxaDO.jpg









The side view looking rather cleaner.

https://i.imgur.com/fr57fNz.jpg









With the superstructure deck reinstalled the whole thing begins to tie together (Note that the jaw has disconnected for the visor) but all the rest of the components locking into their respective locations with barely a millimeter discrepancy that I can measure. Much of the precision purely by luck I assure you.

https://i.imgur.com/zUVImBa.jpg









And the right side view of this hodgepodge.


----------



## Old Man78

Class just pure class!


----------



## Blackadder

A Series Of Interlocking Components:

It took a bit of doing but all the major components lock together to go from this .........

https://i.imgur.com/I4QDhMm.jpg









To this .......

https://i.imgur.com/S7OFsf2.jpg









in about as much time as it takes (me) to type this. (Not being the world's fastest typist.)

https://i.imgur.com/0OHMIvq.jpg









So the entire model thus far can be disassembled for painting, upgrading and repaired at a whim.

https://i.imgur.com/lBdAkHK.jpg









Now that the superstructure deck support is locked into place I can continue with the interior with the intermediate deck roughed in in the immediate above view.

https://i.imgur.com/f9Ho6TC.jpg









With the deck removed you can visualize the two story engineering compartment.


----------



## Old Man78

That is a great arrangement, I'm sure painting this beast will prove testing to paint even so. Will there be room for a small bar in the command deck?


----------



## Blackadder

Desperation Is the Mother Of Invention:

I won't boor you with the details of how I made these plugs. The first view should be self explanatory

https://i.imgur.com/TlWNUhX.jpg









Instead I'll boor you with the why.

I've got these two side supports that will ultimately hold up the tophamper 

[BTW I weighed this beast this weekend and excluding the vise he weighs 12 pounds, (5.44311 Kilograms),(0.857143 stone), Twelve Pounds of STYRENE!]

Anyway that much weight will surely spread these walls especially since I will not be gluing them in place (I hope) so the problem is how do I lock them in place.

Once again the waffle light panel to the rescue.

https://i.imgur.com/N29ODWw.jpg









I made plugs that will fit snugly into the waffle recesses.

https://i.imgur.com/heklFqn.jpg









Naturally it would have been too much to expect that they would line up perfectly with the overhead deck so I attached a fudge factor plate to compensate for the misalignment. and glued the plug to the top of the side wall. (I won't go in to how exacting this was; especially for the first one  )

https://i.imgur.com/uhZpelq.jpg









Three more to go and I'll display the finished assembly.


----------



## Blackadder

Fallen Into Place:

The four aligning plugs installed.

https://i.imgur.com/rkcrhfD.jpg









Sorry for what appears to be repetitive images but there are the subtlest differences that entailed a lot of work that I feel I must apprise anyone following this thread aware. The aligning of the upper deck is most important for subsequent structures otherwise the model will become lopsided and sloppy.

https://i.imgur.com/FGxgtbZ.jpg









Note in particular the centering of the weapon yoke in the slot. Now that the sides are secure that arm is correctly brought to center.

https://i.imgur.com/NXLTpPz.jpg









Now that the side panels are locked into place with the upper deck and the chest area I can proceed with the building of the interior and the rear of the titan.


----------



## Blackadder

A Weekend's Effort: 

Aside from my official duties I managed to find time to add some detail to this beast and attempt to refine a vexing discrepancy in my calculations. Note the adjustment of the cylinder trunnions.

https://i.imgur.com/uqAkjMb.jpg









I still have to mount the magnets that will secure the piston end of the assemblies but I know I shall have to adjust the gap between the piston head and the armament yoke; hence the cutouts. 

https://i.imgur.com/WwKrLCw.jpg









I still question the necessity for these hydraulics as they corrupt the clean lines of the model but I'll install the for the time being just to remain true to the prototype. The work will not be in vain as these cylinders can easily be adapted for the legs or ankles.

https://i.imgur.com/bvr37S2.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

WhyLookLikeThis:

https://i.imgur.com/WwKrLCw.jpg









When You.....Can Look.....Like This:

https://i.imgur.com/qO5Tq20.jpg









I wasn't satisfied how the piston/snubbers/whatever, detracted from the sweeping elegance of the armament yoke yet rather than discard the whole concept I decided to play around a little.....

Aesthetically this looks better to me.

https://i.imgur.com/NJAn2og.jpg









When you are going to hydraulic systems that serve no purpose, at least they should look good; Right?


----------



## Blackadder

Please Yourself and You Please Everyone

As the say'n goes. There seems a bit of controversy about my departure for the iconic 3D prototype but I think this looks much better. 

https://i.imgur.com/jXTdCXw.jpg









The side panels make more sense with this arrangement and it allows for a maintenance observation balcony that I think will add interest to the model plus the grander of the weapons mount yoke is undiminished.

https://i.imgur.com/KVnXAwb.jpg









The dual actuators now have a purposeful appearance for what ever that may be.

https://i.imgur.com/FbDGRw4.jpg









And disappear into the yoke to accomplish it.


----------



## Old Man78

More excellent work, as always a joy and inspiration to watch this drama unfold


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the reply,

A Man A Plan

Whom I kidding, it's all serendipity.......

I've worked long and hard to reach this point this evening but these six images make it worth it. Every thing is falling into place including the three story engineering compartment with it's 15 foot ceilings.

https://i.imgur.com/4dmRD2w.jpg









The fusion reactor will take up two of those decks.

The lower deck will open onto the platform under the head for the Adeptus Mechanicus Priests to supervise the battle a hundred feet above the fray

https://i.imgur.com/kkZa3fT.jpg









The upper balcony and promenade with egress through the blast doors to the cockpit 

https://i.imgur.com/eKgx5FT









Below another shot of the lower deck for scale

https://i.imgur.com/8KfEK7n.jpg









The intermediate command deck where the tactical computers &etc will be displayed.

https://i.imgur.com/K5PU7Ah.jpg









Finally an overall view of the three decks

https://i.imgur.com/mSlGEbX.jpg









It's going to take a lot of bitz to clutter up all this space.


----------



## Blackadder

It's been some time since I posted but I have been working; mainly on the interior which must be done before I design the back structure. So from where we left off I had just made the Command deck balcony so here is the forward bulkhead complete with blast doors, and pocket passage doors to the cockpit.

https://i.imgur.com/20QX1Yb.jpg









This design is a copy of the Warlord Blast door assembly slightly enlarged and more functional plus I had a lot more room to work with so the design is more refined.

https://i.imgur.com/SvqDEBx.jpg









It's amazing how much more roomy this Emperor is compared to the Warlord.

https://i.imgur.com/rbmgnaF.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Head and Neck Passage Assembly

The Emperor Titan head and neck passage assembly basically accomplished and ready to install as a component although the detailing is far from completed.

https://i.imgur.com/2nbtjON.jpg









Overall shot of assembly

https://i.imgur.com/9tMzz90.jpg









Interior Bulkhead looking toward passage way to Cockpit.

https://i.imgur.com/0alziBR.jpg









Neck installed into forward panel; visor and helmet removed for clarity.

https://i.imgur.com/dWr7z0N.jpg









Interior view of passage to Cockpit from Command Deck Upper Gallery.

https://i.imgur.com/rZ1csGC.jpg


----------



## Brother Dextus

I'll just keep looking at these pictures in awe... 
Stunning work, as always!!


----------



## Blackadder

Plan Ahea
d

Horrors, I ran out of CoD Manufactorum Bitz.

I have become accustomed to accessing my CoD bitz box for whatever details I need so it came as a great surprise last evening when I found I had exhausted the larder.

Fortunately ebay had a kit at a reasonable price and it will be delivered next month on the fifth. Whew! 

https://i.imgur.com/YdZ1rf5.jpg









Meanwhile I have plenty to occupy my time working around the omission.


----------



## Blackadder

Well enough procrastinating, it's a dirty job but I must address it. The rear of the Titan has to be interlocking with somewhat hidden seams but also allow the decks to be drawn out easily to view the interior. Yet the whole thing must be pinned together so the deck don't fall out when handled.

it's going to be hard to see these pieces in place so here they are unassembled. 

https://i.imgur.com/q2gvkMS.jpg









Assembled and in place rear view 

https://i.imgur.com/E3VjA8p.jpg









and side view.

https://i.imgur.com/jIzZ6Cw.jpg









Gluing them on as I type.


----------



## Blackadder

Wanna See Everybody From Behind

So the first step of building the back elevation is roughed out and two more decks to go.

https://i.imgur.com/E2WkIJj.jpg









I've no idea what these compartments do. I do know there are louvered exhaust ports on either side of the center structure.

https://i.imgur.com/oYYjkKf.jpg









Interior detail is lining up satisfactorily.

https://i.imgur.com/YJGLJyo.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

In A Rears

The rear panels are finally underway and the coordination with the interior is satisfactory. Everything is lining up as if it were planned.

https://i.imgur.com/ccQ0A0b.jpg









The two side chambers have their reinforcing floors and ceilings

https://i.imgur.com/77LMP9x.jpg









Next up, the engineering compart rear wall and the completion of the pelvic /hip plate

https://i.imgur.com/lYJUbHf.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Problem:

When I built this Titan I raised the head off the Promenade deck because it looked too close and the function of the head to 'look' down was impeded.

https://i.imgur.com/CJWsRHP.jpg









The artist had no such problem because he had the flexibility of adjusting the position of the head to suit his whim

https://i.imgur.com/RPAbOUs.jpg









but in the real world that option is not available to me 

https://i.imgur.com/pZBtXrt.jpg 









https://i.imgur.com/2PDAbIv.jpg









So now I am in the position of filling 4 inches of space with extemporaneous Titan gobbledygook to fill this void 

https://i.imgur.com/gALaVKP.jpg









Such is the pitfalls of scratch building without a plan.


----------



## Brother Dextus

Put a balcony on it with various small arms people and techpriests etc. The massive titan will have thousands of menials scrabbling about looking busy!


----------



## Old Man78

In true military form, put a guy on the promenade with a mop and bucket


----------



## Blackadder

Brother Dextus said:


> Put a balcony on it with various small arms people and techpriests etc. The massive titan will have thousands of menials scrabbling about looking busy!


Brother Dextrous you've read my mind.



Old Man78 said:


> In true military form, put a guy on the promenade with a mop and bucket


Not so much...........:wink: :grin:

Rear Heat Exchanger and Exhaust Ports:

The waffle styrene panels are proving their worth. 

https://i.imgur.com/myADBwI.jpg









The constructions I make are far more easy to build, stable, and true to square without having to resort to extreme measures in fabricating.

https://i.imgur.com/fHIE3GJ.jpg









These two shots of the assembly on the desk and mounted on the model demonstrate the durability of the construction.....

https://i.imgur.com/zrfZ33d.jpg









Whereas before it resembled a house of cards.

https://i.imgur.com/ZCDY7Bo.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Thar's Gold In Them Thar Hills...........

Of recyclable trash that is. 

I struck paydirt last month when I saw this discarded tv. Readymade Static louvers says I for my Emperor Titan. 










All that needs be done is cut them out and install them.

https://i.imgur.com/slKIyuF.jpg









It's worth a shot...........


----------



## Blackadder

Heat Exchangers Sheathed:

They look a tad large but I'm hoping once the rest of the stern/back whatever is made they will blend in.

https://i.imgur.com/GhLBwMK.jpg









I was too conservative in my estimate of the size of the rear deck but no matter I can spline on an addition.

https://i.imgur.com/d5ILOFA.jpg









Now for the side intakes.


----------



## Blackadder

The Basic Structure:

Is pretty much delineated. Now it just remains to fill the void left by raising the superstructure platform about four inches.I already have ideas about adding another deck to the interior and with access to the rear of the titan in the mode of the FW Warlord That should fill the space nicely.

https://i.imgur.com/mu1o5UN.jpg









I spent the past couple of days building another pair of Aquilae for the rear portion of the Cathedral platform just because it's there.

https://i.imgur.com/1M68If6.jpg









The rear panel was quite an effort to design especially so the whole thing can be disassembled readily. 

https://i.imgur.com/EOYSz7z.jpg









Right now it just hangs on the back by friction but eventually it will have locks to hold it to the main structure. 

https://i.imgur.com/vgbEHwo.jpg









Amazingly it's less than a millimeter off symmetry wise.


----------



## Brother Dextus

Less than 1mm... thats impressive!


----------



## Blackadder

Coming Together:

In a burst of optimism I have a feeling that this is somehow coming together.

https://i.imgur.com/nfo05eH.jpg[









In this 360° panorama you can get an idea of the magnitude of this construction

https://i.imgur.com/bGrP0MV.jpg









Awright so a few images are missing but you get the idea.

https://i.imgur.com/b0uKOsE.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

She's Got Legs

Well she's gonna have legs but we have to start with a single step (Groan!) 

First the basics.... The Greaves










I'm using a 3D image provided by joazzz2 on Deviant art for my inspiration

One of the problems with the representation of many Imperial Titans I notice, especially those that CoD for detailing bitz, is the panels are not truncated. This causes a boxy square look that is æsthetically unpleasing. 

https://i.imgur.com/ogerbBt.jpg









So to begin with we are going to sneak up on the correct angle incrementally..... 

https://i.imgur.com/DcZU4mk.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/B3LNxN5.jpg









I'm only going to do one this time in case this doesn't work out.


----------



## Blackadder

You've gotta get these grids

If you're gonna build an Imperator.

These are a godsend for this type of construction.

https://i.imgur.com/JoaSwcP.jpg









Tipping the greave to match the 3D image brings home what this skeletal structure will eventually become. 

https://i.imgur.com/dQWAmgw.jpg









I just hope they are not too big or too small

the Goldilocks conundrum......... 

https://i.imgur.com/yQQJiUN.jpg









Image taken earlier today leaves me a bit up in the air regarding proper sizing. Then I thought too small. but they've become so massive.


----------



## Blackadder

We might be talking over a meter and a third tall when finished.

I've already played around with the greaves quite a bit combining the best features and adding modifications I deemed necessary (But nothing is etched in stone I hasten to add.) 

https://i.imgur.com/CblbgPo.jpg









First I do not hold with the Space Marines rattling around in the greaves trying to stand on a shifting floor with every step the Titan takes plus when the model is static say on a shelf I plan to display him in the classic Emperor pose with legs slightly spread, greaves at an angle to the ground/shelf for maximum stability. 

https://i.imgur.com/e1ZsFfj.jpg









A pose I'm sure a working Emperor would take when firing at an enemy. When you speak of Infantry I presume you mean Space Marines.... I'm not up on Titan lore but I was under the impression that they transported armoured combatants (?) 

https://i.imgur.com/VD6NAQg.jpg









I plan to have my Marines held in place with harnesses as in the 'Drop Pod' model which would be the only way they could survive the walking jostling. 










Once the Marines prepare to disembark the Titan can assume a stance that is more conducive to discharging the personnel. 

I've always felt the main body of the Emperor titan held all the business end of the of the vehicle; Command deck, Engineering, Reactors, Machinery. 

The top hamper being reserved the worship of the Machine God Omnissiah or Deus Mechanicus the supernatural entity worshipped by the Tech-priests and other servants of the Adeptus Mechanicus as the embodiment and bestower of all knowledge and technology in the universe.

Other than the manufacture of the deck I've done little in planning the superstructure which will be a project almost as big as what has already been done. I do have a Skitarii crew and tech priests and Belisarius Cawl to inhabit the deck once completed but all that is far off even in the planning stage. 

Right now I have the model sitting on the floor of my den. Even without legs it's two feet tall and I'm wondering what to do with it when it's done. We might be talking over a meter and a third tall when finished.


----------



## Blackadder

Mistakes Were Maid

Fortunately the materials are relatively inexpensive and much of the material was salvageable.

https://i.imgur.com/omRVt7P.jpg









My perception of the bulk of the greaves was seriously flawed and until I started on the second level structure was this apparent. The corner spires were too bulky and would have necessitated cutting down the central second level structure making the flying buttresses too small as well and perhaps unworkable. The biggest flaw was my persistent insistence on using the Sanctum Imperialis beautiful double doors as a focal point of the greaves This may or may not be workable......

https://i.imgur.com/OIYJP0m.jpg









Anyway I'm back on track with a minimum of hand-wringing and downtime. I frequently make errors taking the time to correct them is always a priority with me because good enough is Never Good Enough.


----------



## Blackadder

The Beat Goes On:

Before I get too far ahead I should keep you all apprised of recent developments.

By the slow method of how I build some thoughts enter my mind as to how to make this Titan more interesting.

https://i.imgur.com/0kRs1V0.jpg









It came to me that the front of the greaves is too bland and to add more interest I decided to recess the assault doors. 

https://i.imgur.com/hbCx0xB.jpg









I also began work on the top coppola, the area immediately below the knee, These greave may prove to be an interesting focal point of this titan.

https://i.imgur.com/O5JZJCr.jpg









While working I happened to glance a the seeming pile of rubble in the corner of my workshop. A sad array of unfinished Emperor Titan parts that bear little resemblance to what may prove to be my best effort to date.........


----------



## Blackadder

Resting On One's Laurels:

Before I get too smug and self-satisfied I just repaired the interior of my Warlord. and I was surprised at the lengths my OCD drove me three or so years ago. As I contemplate doing an interior for my Emperor Titan I thought I'd refresh myself on my previous construction. 

Over the years the glue had lost it's grip on the aluminum impregnated wall coatings I used for much of this model inside and out and pieces were rattling around inside. I found some two decks down in the Engineering bay.

Anyway once all put together I fired up the interior lighting (surprisingly it all functioned) and took these images so I don't have to disassemble it again until when and if I decide to upgrade the paint.

So here's five pictures of the Command deck and Tech Priest balcony replete with Altar to the Machine God, Omnissiah. 

https://i.imgur.com/5UBXtI5.jpg









Starting with the egress to the Command deck through the entry port.

https://i.imgur.com/HPVuC9K.jpg









I don't know if I've posted these or not other than in the construction phase. Most certainly not on Facebook or any of the new forums I frequent. 

https://i.imgur.com/hoygzJW.jpg









The upper left Gallery and a view of the Altar

https://i.imgur.com/oUGghoP.jpg









and the right Gallery.......

https://i.imgur.com/A8Oame4.jpg









I've gotta straighten that railing.............

Never mind the railing Blackadder; What about that bloody great hole in the deck?


----------



## Old Man78

Fabulous old boy just fabulous, the ribbed supports with lightening holes and dark paint scheme makes it look a bit H.R Geiger, magnificent work.


----------



## Blackadder

Time For A Proportion Check:

One of the hazards of working without a plan is you lead yourself down a primrose path only to find the portion you are working on does not fit with the rest of the project. 

I have to estimate the height of the finished Emperor Titan and then figure out how tall each of the components need to be to give me a proper proportion.

I'm figuring the completed Emperor will now be a meter and a quarter tall since the lower legs fill the space between the feet and the hip. That leaves virtually no room for a thigh.

https://i.imgur.com/KcGi4jT.jpg









As it stands right now without the superstructure it is 33 inches (0.8382 meter) tall. and it still needs about 6 inches of thigh length minimum even if I put the knee joint directly above the topmost section of the greave.

https://i.imgur.com/qhOstA3.jpg









Looks like a lot of people will be getting their wish that I should make it taller. Right now I'm figuring 240 scale feet (73.152 Scale Meters). 80 feet taller than the Warlord.


----------



## Old Man78

The scale you are planning seems perfect. If I remember correctly your warlord scales into the same region as the forgeworld model released after your build! Of course you cannot go by measurements in 40k literature as there is massive inconsistency in nearly all aspects of it.


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> The scale you are planning seems perfect. If I remember correctly your warlord scales into the same region as the forgeworld model released after your build! Of course you cannot go by measurements in 40k literature as there is massive inconsistency in nearly all aspects of it.


Yes I was pleased and surprised how well my Warlord equated with the FW model albeit I feel the FW representative was a tad too short:

https://i.imgur.com/o3XkR4q.jpg









When and if I purchase a FW Warlord (Only if they come out with a Chaos version....) I intend to lengthen the upper and lower legs portions to give it the stature I deem appropriate.

Right now My Warlord seems just barely of the proper height According to some estimates. :whew: 

https://i.imgur.com/w4oB6XM.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

33 Inches Tall:

RIght now it's standing about 33 Inches Tall without feet or superstructure.

https://i.imgur.com/x9bKa1w.jpg









The left leg is covered with the basic skin and the proportions look about right. I'm toying with the idea of having the egress on the inner side of the greaves where it would make more sense rather than the front plus it would lend itself better to have the troops exit the greaves under the full protection of the Titan guards until they are formed up as a full company. Plus the inner toes would incorporate the descending stairs to the ground leaving the front toes uncluttered with the steps.


----------



## Blackadder

Where's Waldo:

So after this weekend's work I have little to show for it but if you follow this thread you may be able to pick out what has been done.

No fair cheating and referencing the previous text.


https://i.imgur.com/2rJeRD4.jpg









I'm still wrestling with the egress of the troops from the greaves


https://i.imgur.com/RR657Ku.jpg









Logic would dictate they exit the rear. I've compromised and allowed for a inner thigh exit. to have them exit to the front piecemeal may appeal to the 40K genera but not to common sense. After all we're not exiting a one shot beach landing craft.


----------



## Blackadder

Quite a Feet

As I estimate right now this is about the size of the foot print for this baby. 

https://i.imgur.com/pfI5l2y.jpg









Whereas the Warlord had baneblade size feet. This Emperor will have half again more

https://i.imgur.com/CMafvLo.jpg









With the greave in place it seems I can trim the toes a tad but no hurry as I am now in the process of designing ankles.

https://i.imgur.com/47tgGJL.jpg









Yeah, you read me right, ankles.


----------



## Blackadder

I Cannot Help Myself:

It seems I am again in the situation where I cannot compromise this construction by taking short cuts. 

Originally this thread was a tutorial on how to make a quick and gratifying Emperor Titan out of recycled plastic debris and GW bitz plus some plasticard. I expected to bring the thing in for about a hundred bucks American. 

https://i.imgur.com/JC06rvC.jpg









Starting with the waffle lenses and a few items purchased on Amazon The project has now run into about twice as much which still isn't bad but far beyond what I hoped for.

In the series of images presented here is My solution to a problem that has vexed me since beginning; how am I to reconcile the leg joints? So here's my solution......

https://i.imgur.com/ClaHuT8.jpg









A ball joint ankle. In the two images above I made a cup recess for a two inch wood drawer pull ( A design I made for my scratch built Warhound years ago) so who's to say, "You have to keep teaching an old dog the same old tricks."

https://i.imgur.com/oBFCt4n.jpg









By carefully cutting out and stacking the waffle pieces and reinforcing them periodically I managed to build a close tolerance socket fit for the drawer pull knob. This will allow the foot to pivot front to back and side to side and any combination in between 

https://i.imgur.com/mQNCTqT.jpg









The upper part of the assembly captures the ball and with luck provide sufficient friction to keep the ball in position by clamping it in place. Otherwise I'll have to reinforce the cup with A4 epoxy resin as I did on the Warhound.

https://i.imgur.com/DeJ7lf1.jpg









Next, the shank.


----------



## Blackadder

Anybody Know What This Is:

Gold is where you find it but from the moment I saw a couple of these in my neighbor's recycling I knew I would some day have a use for them. All along I was thinking some FW/GW futuristic Plasma weapon for a big Titan.

https://i.imgur.com/El7xQNq.jpg









But the unique and unusual design works well with my plans to build a troop transport greave interior right down to recesses for the huge actuators that stabilize the foot and the levels to hang the troopers shoulder harnesses when their being transported.

https://i.imgur.com/9nFLn7k.jpg









So now the ball and socket may make more sense especially with the sleeve removed..........

https://i.imgur.com/uHF50bg.jpg 









https://i.imgur.com/8oXCttD.jpg


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

That's some swank engineering.


----------



## Blackadder

Eight Set Of Toes:

Boring!

Producing eight identical toe sets was tedious in the extreme but at any rate they are done except for the detail of course.

https://i.imgur.com/4sHkM6R.jpg









I modified the side toes to be shorter than the front and rear toes for what I consider aesthetic purposes and I made the ramp a bit shallower than on the image as well again because I think it looks better.

https://i.imgur.com/GBKUHjH.jpg









Another of the same image but I think it portrays the greave better than the one above so hell, I posted them both.

https://i.imgur.com/w7f4rYp.jpg









And Damn; I forgot the obligatory Space Marine for scale.


----------



## Old Man78

Super stuff! Do you find building the bigger titan easier than the other smaller models or does the work load cancel out making the more intricate pieces?


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> Super stuff! Do you find building the bigger titan easier than the other smaller models or does the work load cancel out making the more intricate pieces?


The big problem with building these large models is to look real they require a heck of a lot of detail otherwise they have large areas of blank space.


----------



## Blackadder

The Bottom of the foot pads:

The Movie Helsreach shows the bottom of the foot pads as a rather bland tread pattern.

https://i.imgur.com/NEfzlzl.jpg









So be it. I like it for it's simplicity.

https://i.imgur.com/FYk80zj.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

I've been requested to provide Scale for the Emperor Titan. Unfortunately the legs are not attached to the pelvis, in point of fact the upper leg segment has yet to be designed. But one lower leg is avail so for reference we can compare it to a standard Space Marine Trooper and to a Warlord Titan that I just happen to have.....

https://i.imgur.com/V4kBmmr.jpg[









One of these day I'm going to have to break out my green screen.

This next shot is from ground level 

https://i.imgur.com/BvHyUA4.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/V4kBmmr.jpg









TTFN


----------



## Blackadder

Legs Akimbo:

It's time to put my theories to the test. Yesterday began designing what I hope will be a movable leg system that will use friction locks to maintain the pose.

The PVC pipe couplings have "O" ring compression gaskets that will lock the upper thigh in place yet allow me to change the position in seconds. 

https://i.imgur.com/xZLeTkM.jpg









The Lower Thigh to knee joint will be trickier and require a screw driver compression joint the same as on my Warlord. 

https://i.imgur.com/3yoV86m.jpg









The biggest problem and one I just solved today in a fit of serendipity is how to make the legs sprawl out into the classic Titan pose. 

https://i.imgur.com/iQn5Ci2.jpg









That will require a homemade gimbal assembly that I may have worked out in theory. It remains to be seen if the material is up to it. 

Looking at these images I can just see my loyal readers cringing...........

I'm putting a lot of hope on flimsy styrene components.


----------



## Old Man78

I think you need to rename your thread to Blackadder builds a warmonger titan and get rid of the "attempts", great work!


----------



## Blackadder

Curing a rainy day:

It's a far cry from this..... 

https://i.imgur.com/3yoV86m.jpg









to this.....

https://i.imgur.com/VUSn5xa.jpg










and even further to this.

https://i.imgur.com/lij9Cbi.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/bpd8MlQ.jpg









It is my hope to have fully articulated legs on this beastie although I will not go to the effort I went to with my Warlord giving the legs a "Toe in" and "Toe Out" capability. That was much too much and although workable I have never employed that feature when posing my Warlord.

https://i.imgur.com/TxcnBfk.jpg









Finally I can get a glimpse of what I have been working toward for these past few weeks; with the hip connect scaled to size, and the upper leg finally attached at the knee. I can now make some inroads towards an actual knee structure. I am now thinking of cutting the knee joint into the upper tier of the greave. which I believe will look much better.

Onward and Upward as they say...............


----------



## Blackadder

OMG

https://i.imgur.com/wjMB0lQ.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Oq4QNLP.jpg









Words Fail Me............


----------



## Old Man78

I really hope you are not going to criticize yourself here, we all know you have exacting standards. This to me looks wonderful!, truely wonderful


----------



## Blackadder

Ha! Well I wanted to set up the model to see if the sizes were in scale but the upper torso was too heavy to suspend over the lower torso and legs. I instead Photo shopped a quick composite to present here. First the image of the torso and the legs and then the green screen composite. The legs right now are like a house of cards so mounting the body on them is not possible.

https://i.imgur.com/y09kMSG.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/pRzSZon.jpg









As I said, the model thus far stands just over a meter tall (39.36 inches); a lot bigger than I had originally planned.


----------



## Blackadder

Reinforce and Detail Legs:

Today I began to strengthen the legs with the Armour and detailed the corner spires... 


https://i.imgur.com/Bl6BkMI.jpg









and ran out of plastic. Ha!

https://i.imgur.com/3cOzYYu.jpg









I'll have to make a run tomorrow.


----------



## Blackadder

Stallmate

My local hobby supplier has let me down and I cannot get the large amount of strip styrene of a particular size I require. Normally I cut my own but even that did not produce enough.

https://i.imgur.com/bjzZa47.jpg









But every setback has a silver lining as it forced me to work on detail I was putting off 'til later. Which ultimately was most gratifying.

It also relieved me of the tedious aspect of making eight of these constructs plus I am catching up on current Dinosaur theory.


----------



## Brother Dextus

Sploosh.... or whatever the grimdark version is, which probably technobabble for the followers of the omnissiah! 


Looks awesome dude!


----------



## Blackadder

Looking More Like A Wedding Cake

Everyday

https://i.imgur.com/5FR5BVh.jpg









A pains taking week and a lot of work but does it really reflect it; not so much.

The spires, Minarets, whatever mimic the 3D work by measurement but the spire points seem a bit squat.....

https://i.imgur.com/z4mddtV.jpg









But in this image they look okay. Go figure.

Anyway I'll try sanding them down some more. After all I have almost a millimeter to play with.


----------



## Blackadder

Twenty One To Go:

The basic shape of the greave portals

https://i.imgur.com/Nepf1Ip.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/nsORmOc.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/elNjknV.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/aPf0N08.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Sorry to have been so long in responding:

The tedium of making dozens of these structures; revising, chopping and rebuilding better representatives of them seemed like not the most interesting aspect of this build. 

https://i.imgur.com/OYc5SIe.jpg









I finally have enough, eighteen, for the first tier of the greaves and, with slight modifications, I have devised of a better way to produce the second tier, eight in all, that is less labor intensive.

Couple that with an abscessed tooth, a root canal, and a mild case of the flu made me less than amenable to communicating my meager progress with my peers. 

The castle portion of this construct will necessitate a lot of repetitive work and no I am not going to "cast" or 3D print any portion of the requisite components. In my warped OCD way I consider that cheating 

Of course I am hypocritically not above using bitz.


----------



## Blackadder

Blackadder is Back In the Groove

To be a bit self serving I'm feeling much better and the past few day have been most productive. The gabled naves in the first level greaves give the appearance of homogeneity even though they aren't exactly the same.

https://i.imgur.com/BYJ02mZ.jpg









The first attempt at a stain glass insert for the naves for lack of a better name.

https://i.imgur.com/8d8LHKb.jpg









A side by side comparison I stumbled across on my imgur preview index. Even though my Emperor will be taller the proportions are pretty close. Whew!

https://i.imgur.com/wdDpheK.jpg









Note to self, "I have to shorten the second and third tier. And hip region needs to be beefier."


----------



## Old Man78

They look great! What tipple will one reward oneself with, martini?


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> They look great! What tipple will one reward oneself with, martini?


Vodka Martini, shaken not stirred; finest kind.


----------



## Blackadder

Supporting Cast:

A flurry of activity this week finally putting the finishing basic touches on the spaced corner greave armour and casting the hip joints with aircraft grade industrial resin.

I'm particularly proud of these hips and knees as they are an inch wide and barely a quarter in thick but they will bear the weight of bowling ball mass of the torso and a lot more but still not give a clunky appearance. Once the Hips are mounted I can add decorative gewgaws and details and the huge hydraulic cylinders that will stiffen the structure so it can be posed........

https://i.imgur.com/CiJVhyI.jpg









Further detailing of the second and third tiers will commence tomorrow.

https://i.imgur.com/9ahxtKa.jpg









I've decided to make the troop egress through the rear of the greaves and under the foot pad area as opposed to the traditional staircase down the front toes although I shall be keeping the center doors on the three sides as well but the design of the Epic Emperor was poorly thought out and made no real allowance for the purported troop transport alluded to in the rules and text description

https://i.imgur.com/pHK0Zmf.jpg









Besides I don't like the staircase concept; Period!


----------



## Blackadder

Those Crazy Ideas:

Of the questions I get most often is; where do I get these crazy ideas and those that question my sanity, but is really it's just my questioning how would something like these Titans actually work. 

In the images below there are actuators that seem to serve no function and if they did they would be far too small to be effective.




















Drawing on my aircraft experience I liken the actuators here to the landing gear on jumbo jets such as B747 and L1011 airliners. In particular the 747 has landing gear struts that are as thick as a man's torso. How much larger would the walking hip and knee actuators have to be on an Emperor Titan to be adequate to support the mass and function as a real mechanism would need to.




















The biggest problem I have with most of the scratchbuilt Titans is the hydraulics when represented are totally too small in diameter to do the requisite job they are supposed to do.

So the next few posts will be dedicated to the walking actuators and hopefully I can make them sufficiently large enough to be believable.


----------



## Blackadder

Hair of the Dog:

I've raised quite a few hackles with my last post (At least on threads where I'm lucky enough to garner replies) I pointed out the inadequacies of some renderings of 40K machina. 

Part of the charm of many Forge World vehicles is the anachronistic technologies; battle tanks that look like they would be at home on a WWI battle field. Treaded tanks that compete with a-grav skimmers. hulking great bipedal automata that stretch the limit of credulity.

Apparently I have crossed the line by attempting to rationalize the designs to make them appear functional in the real world.

Don't get me wrong, I love the FW genre for the charm of the components but to my mind, things have to function realistically. I've already compromised myself on the lateral shifting component of walking dynamics.

Regarding the caveat of, "it's only a game," and, "Who needs realism?"

Need I remind you that the game can be played with coloured shoe boxes, blocks of wood and chess pieces if realism isn't necessary. No one needs to spend a couple of weeks salary on a highly stylized ten kilo chunk of resin to field a Titan.

That said  I offer my version of the leg actuator system. 

As some have pointed out, the shock strut of the landing gear is a closed passive hydraulic system (Oleo Strut) relying on compressed air and hydraulic fluid to provide a metered cushion for landing.

I liken the force of impact with each step in the same category as an wide body commercial aircraft touch down albeit much more frequent. 

Forge World provides no source of hydraulic pressure in any of their models and it is the cross section area of the cylinder that determines how adequately the mechanism protects the mechanical vitals of the machine. Land a 747 with a collapsed strut and you are likely to incur structural damage necessitating a very detailed inspection not to mention numerous lawsuits from irate passengers with suddenly occurring compressed vertebra.

https://i.imgur.com/lA1lGWu.jpg









My shock struts will provide indication that the situation exists and allowances have been made for the problem plus they will serve as a function by locking the knee in any configuration other than a straight legged stance. 

https://i.imgur.com/fOKNgVE.jpg









All without compromising, too much, the overall appearance of the model.


----------



## Old Man78

Some people have a particular dogmatic view of warhammer that brooks no criticism, and see any such criticism as a criticism of themselves for liking the hobby. 

I much prefare your styling of the machines which make them more "real world" looking, it helps with the suspension of disbelief, which I think enhances the game.

Of course it is all a fantasy but fantasy is much more attractive in my opinion if it looks potentially possible.

Edit: Stirling work as always


----------



## Blackadder

Here's Johnny: 










Now we'll real put your faith in my decisions to the test when I lay this down upon you all.

I've decided to cut the second and third tiers down about 2 inches (5 CM) Gasp!

The legs looked too long and gangly 

https://i.imgur.com/sGYBtVc.jpg









It took a lot of nerve and we'll see the wisdom or folly of this decision but right now it seems the right thing to do.

https://i.imgur.com/kbt3AiE.jpg









I went through these evolutions with my warlord until I got it right (To my eye anyway) lengthening and shortening the upper and lower legs about three times in total each.


----------



## Blackadder

The New Helsreach Chapter 11






Has revealed a heretofore unknown area of detail under the greave skirt ( Yeah I know what I've said.)

https://i.imgur.com/mi7Tgk1.jpg









Anyway I knew there were actuators there but I fought the temptation to make the toes movable as the effort I put into movable toes on my Warlord was pretty much for nothing. I rarely pose it with the toes flexed.

Another tidbit of detail is the corner spires have pointy bits on both ends.


----------



## Trump

Epic 40k is good for more antiquated titan designs, I don't know of any elder, ork or chaos equivalent in a gigantic scale?


----------



## Trump

epic 40k space marine titans and freeblade?


----------



## Blackadder

Details Details:

The Devil is in the details. Since I found out last week courtesy of HelsReach 11 that the corner spires are pointy on both ends; Egad!!!!! I've come up with a way (I think) to make the legs pose-able to a degree. The image in my last post shows internal cylinders that while I know they had to be there. None the less; it is nice to have verification. 


https://i.imgur.com/0ZezakH.jpg









I've also worked on the Upper leg housing and made the foot pad ankle gimbal system a reality that I believe will be strong enough to support the 10 kilos of mass this model will ultimately have.

https://i.imgur.com/dI41YB6.jpg









It took a bit of scrambling to make up for that deficit............ 

https://i.imgur.com/GYfmdur.jpg









Right now I am just toying with the components to see what can be done.... I may have to scrap the idea of the internal mop handle for a more utilitarian center column.

https://i.imgur.com/HTPFpjl.jpg









Which would be a pity but I'm not exactly wedded to the idea; one of the benefits of designing on the fly.


----------



## Blackadder

Zounds!

I hate to toot my own horn but this actually worked out as a surprise to even me.

https://i.imgur.com/GutkRnb.jpg









The above view is of the internal structure where I hope to be able to house twenty to forty troop harnesses and still have room for the stabilizing cylinders 

https://i.imgur.com/Iaisvly.jpg









The view above is of the rear disembarkment doors which I feel are much more practical that front mounted doors as it give the troops the ability to form up before confronting their adversaries. Not in the best Imperial tradition I know but definitely saner.

https://i.imgur.com/1JzNvHK.jpg









The friction gimbel works as designed and I am hoping with the 20 odd pounds of Emperor Titan they will provide the requisite stability. The stabilizers may offer assistance there.

https://i.imgur.com/LS5xiMs.jpg









Front clearance also seems adequate when assuming the classic combat pose.


https://i.imgur.com/VIXWH91.jpg









and with the second and third tiers in place we begin to see the entire leg become a reality.

Finally the interior structure that will house the troops. 

https://i.imgur.com/n1EB95i.jpg









This structure will slide out of the greave to reveal the inner transport chamber and the mechanical walking devices/components. I'm going to be hard pressed finding room for all that needs to be here and still have room for activation.


----------



## Blackadder

First Time Assembled:

I worked yesterday evening into the early morning hours to assemble the working joints of both legs albeit with temporary diameter screws 6-32 until I found out if the design is viable.

And it WAS!

https://i.imgur.com/fXNC3DN.jpg









In the basic pose, legs straight, the inner side toes had just the right amount of clearance between the greaves at the most minimum width adjustment of the pelvic block. 

I had made allowances for up to an inch per leg but it wasn't needed. If the model could actually walk, the inner toes would clear each other with each step.

https://i.imgur.com/NTpVqrQ.jpg









Next I adjusted the pose with one foot forward as if stepping out. The adjustment was made gingerly as all the friction axles aren't in place yet so the knee joints and hip sockets are rather stiff in appearance, 

The dual axle hip sockets worked as planned, allowing the legs to be placed one behind the other as would be necessary if this contraption could walk as a true biped instead of a baby's rocking waddle which would look comical on a battlefield. 

https://i.imgur.com/s8E7T0S.jpg









Again the limited range of motion due to the small temporary hardware limited the viability of the pose. With the right diameter hardware the poses will have a more fluid appearance.

Finally the spraddle legged Classic Titan Pose. 

https://i.imgur.com/FbjPGwI.jpg









Again made viable by the dual axle hip joints is thankfully a reality......

https://i.imgur.com/F6p0kQx.jpg









In the Immortal words of Dr Strangelove; "Mien Fuhrer! I CAN WALK!" 

MARTINI TIME!


----------



## Old Man78

That really is fabulous old boy, top drawer as usual, the extra work to get the natural bipedal stride definitely pays off!


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the reply Old Man 

In No Particular Order:

Yesterday I replaced the temporary 6-32 hardware with 10-32 screws and this morning I beefed up the third tier to receive the full 10 kilos of weight it must endure for decades at the least. This little top hat style construction bears easily twice that even without reinforcement so I'm certain even with the top hamper it will serve.

So in no particular order here's my assembly:

https://i.imgur.com/0Ict0U8.jpg









Everything looks rather slapdash and crude at this stage

https://i.imgur.com/PChstET.jpg









The excess framing needs to be cut down now that it is no longer needed

https://i.imgur.com/ppzYPg9.jpg









and the axle sleeves for the knee and 'medial hamstring tendon' actuator (For want of a technical term) need to be pared down and encased. 

https://i.imgur.com/TYj85h3.jpg









I'm rather surprised at the interior of the second tier not needing further bracing but I'll add some anyway now that I have a good idea of the direction I'll be pursuing finishing up the articulation mechanisms.


----------



## Blackadder

Exhausted:

I'm going to leave you with these two images because I just too mentally exhausted to go any further. 

https://i.imgur.com/rZMoOtE.jpg









Tomorrow we'll see Imperius Rex make his debut.

https://i.imgur.com/siTdIJk.jpg









Wedded as it were to his lower parts. Ha!

And hopefully standing on his own.


----------



## Blackadder

OMO:

Oh My Omnissiah!

After a bit over a year it is beyond gratifying to sit in from of this construction and gingerly assemble the dozens of components that make up imperius Rex (Not it's name but what came to me yesterday evening when assembling the legs. "First you have to vacuum the floor and dust the furniture" was my better half's injuncture when I proposed to display this creation on the rug in front of the TV. (lest it be damaged if it topples over) 

My primary concern was ameliorated when it stood without the aid of something to lean against.

https://i.imgur.com/ErYsfTT.jpg 









This first image is from ground level and appears a bit empty of detail which will be remedied in the coming months.

https://i.imgur.com/iNud7xb.jpg









The full on front view is more satisfactory. The proportions look right on to my eye.

https://i.imgur.com/iE5VzZ1.jpg









Now that the stability of the model is not in question I'll reassemble it on the console fronting my desk and assemble the rear components as well.

https://i.imgur.com/p3mfbE0.jpg









Finally; a 3 foot scale to show the height thus far.

Whew!


----------



## Old Man78

The omnisiah be praised indeed, the behemoth walks! That is some incredible modelling/engineering, a true testament to your skills, I was hours struggling trying to make a realistic looking ammunition feed chute last night, then I look at your endeavours and it quite literally amazes me!


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks Old Man. 

Second and Third Tier Greave update:

In no particular order but to present the detail as completely as possible. 

https://i.imgur.com/m1SuWaQ.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/R0aiUsY.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/lyZoUKD.jpg









This represents about a day effort figuring out how to make the ornate facets of the upper tiers

https://i.imgur.com/N1YogPT.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/PWUBPiT.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/DTyVXqv.jpg









There's much more detail to come on these parts but enough for tonight.


----------



## Blackadder

And Now For Something Completely Different:

This past day I've been working on the final basic structure of the greaves and I took a break; just playing around with the spires 

https://i.imgur.com/RZvgTA4.jpg









but the upper left tiers are basically complete and ready for the detail

https://i.imgur.com/QmY9E8B.jpg









The process was relatively painless although there were a lot of precision cutting to do I watched old reruns of the Monty Python series while doing the work and the time went swiftly. I never tire of their skits.

https://i.imgur.com/4sdHCqy.jpg









With the upper leg in place it's much better proportioned than I had anticipated.

https://i.imgur.com/AvJXxB8.jpg









So here's one leg complete and ready for detail Front view...............

https://i.imgur.com/7M6bBul.jpg









And Back View. 

It's going to take me a couple of days to bring the other leg up to this level of completeness.


----------



## Blackadder

What A Difference A Day Makes:

24 hours ago I was struggling to finish up the second greave

https://i.imgur.com/sgyKUx6.jpg









which is now completed basically....

https://i.imgur.com/HCSsvdz.jpg









And in the meantime I also figured out how to make the main weapon mounts so they can rotate and elevate/de-elevate er depress.

https://i.imgur.com/1YSqFXy.jpg









Ah; raise and lower..............

The basic structure is fairly simple but plain as a mud fence. So we'll need to employ some ornate kickshaws, but first we need to build the weapons.


----------



## Blackadder

Doled Out In Dribs and Drabs:

Sorry to be doling these updates out in dribs and drabs but I want to show the internal structure of these yokes so those who follow can adapt the construction to their projects.

The yoke as you can see is a simple basic structure and I use the geometric forms to cut the angles precisely.

https://i.imgur.com/5hWQGBO.jpg









Whilst at present the structure looks somewhat crude. A bit of judicious sanding will bring everything into line for a lightweight strong structure that can handle the one kilo weight of each gun...........

https://i.imgur.com/Q7qL5Sq.jpg









And give me the range of twisting and elevation movement I require for this installation.

https://i.imgur.com/6b14ZZj.jpg









The scale of the Marine encourages me to think I can actually incorporate some catwalks onto these monster weapons à la ''Odin.''


----------



## Blackadder

The Gun Mount Yoke:

Is coming up Roses. Not only is it the right size but when temporarily positioned on the Munitions arm it was the perfect height so it could be arranged without shimming.

https://i.imgur.com/0h1y3Kz.jpg









The yokes are pretty much done in their basic configuration 

https://i.imgur.com/02zYFe9.jpg









So all that needs be done is produce two Emperor sized weapons to go with them


https://i.imgur.com/ofNLDst.jpg









I'm kind of leaning toward Plasma weapons first.


----------



## Old Man78

Plasma weapons indeed good sir, the weapon is an iconic choice for the emperor class behemoth!


----------



## Blackadder

Annihilator Plasma Weapon:

The one weapon I have fallen in love with since I first became aware of the 40K Universe was the dual plasma Annihilator. Which was the main weapon of the Stormblade and the Warhound. It was the first scratchbuilt large weapon I built besides the relatively simple Volcano cannon and various main battle cannons for my Baneblades.

https://i.imgur.com/1HvYioj.jpg









That said I am going to try to build the fantastic over/under main battle annihilator for my Imperator as my first project. I believe this to be the most difficult of all the Emperor/Warlord weapons, the others being simple barrel shaped projectile and energy types. Oh, and I gotta make a claw.... if only for my own amusement (No snide commentary please.)  

https://i.imgur.com/kEcYyVx.jpg









So here we have the central frame of the piece 14 inches (36,0 CM) long (subject to change) of a weapon I judge, at the present, will be between 18 and 20 inches long when finished.


----------



## Blackadder

Side By Side:

While measuring up the Sunburst Annihilator I compared my two scratchbuilts for size and relative scale. Overall I am pleased that my Lucius Warlord isn't very overshadowed.

https://i.imgur.com/UQmR37M.jpg









Not so with my Scratch Lucius or Chaos Warhound. which decidedly toylike in comparison.

https://i.imgur.com/ZoeSi0h.jpg









This low angle view looks vaguely distorted and someday I'll take pictures with a more neutral background. 

https://i.imgur.com/Z2KUDk8.jpg









And finally a group shot with my scratch built Thunderhawk overhead I'm missing only four of my other home made projects.

https://i.imgur.com/tpms5HH.jpg









A Lucius Reaver conversion kit and three Baneblade main battle tanks.


----------



## Blackadder

Sunburst Annihilator plasma cannon:

So it begins

https://i.imgur.com/kEcYyVx.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/1HvYioj.jpg









Just to bring you up to date the above images are a repeat of a previous posting. But now we are fleshed out and contoured. 

I just finished rough sanding today and I'm not even sure if the contours are symmetrical.

https://i.imgur.com/dehdx4d.jpg









An hour with a belt sander has brought me to this point.


----------



## Old Man78

That waffle shaped plastic is fantastic stuff, Must be saving you so many hours in the construction process


----------



## Blackadder

Pretty Dry Stuff:

Yeah, I know this is pretty dry stuff, especially when I'm not even sure the [email protected] thing will even work out or even if I got the scale right but getting there is half the fun as the saying goes. 

https://i.imgur.com/12hPNTi.jpg









I know now the length of the coils are more than twice as long as I need per cannon so I may be able to make two of these


https://i.imgur.com/HJqt5Ye.jpg









And here I was thinking, "Thank God I only have to make one............."


----------



## Blackadder

One Down Three To Go:

I've got four sides to do and each is at a different stage of completion

https://i.imgur.com/YbPMueD.jpg









With the four channels done I move to the reinforcing strip

https://i.imgur.com/BAuqnnk.jpg









And finally to the curved base for the coils.............

https://i.imgur.com/c5hKboR.jpg









Can Imperators have two plasma coil weapons?


----------



## Old Man78

Blackadder said:


> One Down Three To Go:
> 
> I've got four sides to do and each is at a different stage of completion
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/YbPMueD.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the four channels done I move to the reinforcing strip
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/BAuqnnk.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally to the curved base for the coils.............
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/c5hKboR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Imperators have two plasma coil weapons?



They surely can brother, they surely can!


----------



## Blackadder

You Get Two:

Due to a bit of luck and some overzealousness I made this coil core literally twice as long as it needed to be so I now have the option of building two of these extremely futuristic weapons. 

The problem is; Are they too slick looking for my lumbering Imperator?


https://i.imgur.com/99NN9FT.jpg









Also the gun mount I made may be too crude for the Sunburst Plasma Blaster....... Does anyone else think that name is more appropo for a 1960s bubblegum jawbreaker?

Anyway I've managed to wrap the first strand of coil material around the core and am letting it dry overnight before installing all the almost one hundred strands for these two Pan Galactic Gargle Blasters..whatever


----------



## Old Man78

What are you using for the coil? I believe that weapon is also categorised as a plasma annihilator if that rolls off the tongue better for you


----------



## Blackadder

Give a Hand:

Yesterday evening I got tired of waiting for material for the Plasma Blaster so I decided to work on the Claw.

https://i.imgur.com/AfXn5Uc.jpg









By this morning I got a fairly good start.


----------



## Old Man78

Good God man can you not sit still?


----------



## Blackadder

Still???? I'm positively lethargic!

Hands, Touching Hands, Reaching Out, Touching Me, Touching You!

You have to imagine these skeletal fingers cut down to proper diameters but for now we are going for size and flexibility.

https://i.imgur.com/lZteifU.jpg









I modeled my own hand for size

https://i.imgur.com/BnEPqx1.jpg









The first joint indicated by the axles will be where the finger joins the palm so three joints all together to the fingertips except for the thumb which will have two.

https://i.imgur.com/UqVfGp0.jpg









I may make the thumb eventually capable of crossing the palm but not for now.


----------



## Old Man78

The hand of the omnisiah himself. As always impressive stuff, I take it the hand will be able to articulate and not merely have fixed position


----------



## Blackadder

Subtlest Difference:

You can see with this subtle improvement that the grip will be more humanoid and organic (gratuitous remarks at this point are inevitable I suppose) 🙄

https://i.imgur.com/nBCMI0B.jpg


----------



## Iraqiel

It's always great to come back and be able to bask in the work of demi-gods such as yourself Blackadder. Superb work, as usual!

Oh also I got to come face to face with some Black Templars aligned Lucius Pattern Warhounds you made where I was living last year. They were excellent and much admired by all!


----------



## Blackadder

Iraqiel said:


> Oh also I got to come face to face with some Black Templars aligned Lucius Pattern Warhounds you made where I was living last year. They were excellent and much admired by all!


I sent a Lucius Pattern Reaver to AU a few years back but never a Warhound.


----------



## Iraqiel

Blackadder said:


> I sent a Lucius Pattern Reaver to AU a few years back but never a Warhound.


Oh, I must have misunderstood what I was told. Oh well, whoever did them did a great job!


----------



## Blackadder

A Failed Attempt:

One of the duties of posting these updates is to show my failures as well as triumphs.

I've wasted a few days on trying to make the coils on this Plasma Blaster and I am not enthused with the result so before I try a different approach I'll show what did not work out. 

https://i.imgur.com/kIFXXt3.jpg









I came up with a new idea that I believe will produce a better result and in the long run be much quicker to produce.

Once I have a good start on the procedure I'll post an update.


----------



## Blackadder

This Is Definitely the Better Way To Go:

In the space of one hour I've exceeded the work of several days.

https://i.imgur.com/EadMMJl.jpg









Note: The rods are staggered only as a demonstration. When they are glued they will be flush with the edge.

Of course I shall have to bend these to the shape of the coils.


----------



## Old Man78

All success has a foundation of failure. Keep up the stellar work!


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> All success has a foundation of failure. Keep up the stellar work!


All failures began with the anticipation of success. But thank you for the encouragement. I am really putting myself out on a limb with this one. The 1/8 inch rods were the single greatest expense I've incurred thus far on this build but I really want a Plasma Blaster. 

Thanks for the reply Old Man.


----------



## Blackadder

Bend Angle Radius:

The relationship between the strength of a material and the amount of curve that can be imparted to the the material before the fatigue point where it will crack instead of take the curve. 

In aircraft it applies to aluminum alloys etc and the metal fatigues when too much stress crystallizes the area being bent to a point of material failure. 

https://i.imgur.com/qGaviga.jpg









plastic is subject to similar restrictions. That is where we are now. How to impart a bend and not fatigue the styrene?

https://i.imgur.com/9rRdwgv.jpg









I am soaking the assembly in Tamiya Cement for the test tomorrow to see if I can get the parts to bend without fatiguing.

A judicious application of heat may be necessary.


----------



## Blackadder

Win One For The Gripper

Or Fail to do so; it's the moment of truth when we'll see if my makeshift bender will work or not.

https://i.imgur.com/mpEkKz4.jpg









After a hiatus of three days I finally had the time and nerve to see if all my work was for naught.

https://i.imgur.com/GCK6X9J.jpg









I put a lot at stake with this wooden jig which in spite of its crude appearance is actually pretty precise.

All that needed to be done is boil up an quart of water and pour it over the clamped sheet of Styrene. 

https://i.imgur.com/0jQKQbQ.jpg









In my moment of mental anguish all my better half could say is, "Couldn't you have done a bit of Hooving?"


----------



## Old Man78

They do like their hoovering, don't they?! I await the results with bated breath sir, bonne chance!


----------



## Blackadder

It Worked!

https://i.imgur.com/nPBdZAj.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/JRhAy7P.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/f4s5dUb.jpg


----------



## Old Man78

Omnissiah be praised indeed! Nicely done old boy, nicely done!


----------



## Blackadder

Finished!

Two weeks in the making but the coils are finally moulded. All the dire predictions were circumvented 

https://i.imgur.com/6F25N1C.jpg









and judging by the on screen scale my estimate of 1/8 inch (3,2 MM ) coil rods was pretty accurate afterall. 

https://i.imgur.com/k03OmcZ.jpg









The biggest problem is I overestimated the size of the gun. The onscreen gun is 18 inches (46 CM ) overall

https://i.imgur.com/QF2zA9j.jpg









Whereas my coils could work on a gun upward of 20 inches but I made the coil extra long to allow for selvage. BTW Nature does that on the DNA molecule and is the reason we age.

https://i.imgur.com/sA7NpvV.jpg









Suffice it to say I am pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Blackadder

Step 2

I'd like to take credit for foresight when I manufactured these coils but it was pure luck that I made them oversized. As it is I made the depth about a half inch too long but it did give me a smoother curve to the coil segments when glued and clamped where they would have been too hard to glue successfully had they been manufactured to a precise size.

(I think that statement makes sense)

https://i.imgur.com/NLriT3c.jpg









In the image above we see the foreground segments cut down albeit crudely to the proper depth and the back ground segments still to be cut.

The image below shows both top and bottom segments cut down and ready to be sanded.

https://i.imgur.com/7qrUAAf.jpg


----------



## Old Man78

Have you decided how you will paint up the plasma coils? Will you do it like the computer image or go for a stereotypical glowing coil, like a lot of the plasma weapon images?


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> Have you decided how you will paint up the plasma coils? Will you do it like the computer image or go for a stereotypical glowing coil, like a lot of the plasma weapon images?


I'm of two minds how to paint the coils. While the Cherenkovian radiation is enticing when done well it detracts from the model when executed poorly. The amber coloured coils while conservative are well within my capacity to render so I'll stick with that.

Afterall Cherenkov radiation is not the tube itself but the medium in which the coils are immersed that glows. Neutrons moving through reactor coolant at a faster speed
than light velocity through that particular coolant is what makes the unworldly glow.


----------



## Old Man78

Excellent, always an education with your projects in more ways than one


----------



## Blackadder

SunFury Channel Details:

The Channels between the coils are first on the agenda today now that I need to replicate the detail.

I reassembled the Imperator to check if the 'SunFury' (Doesn't that sound like an old Plymouth with a roof hatch?) Blaster is of the proper size befitting a weapon of this calibre compared to a Titan of this stature. and it seems like it's a Goldilocks fit. I'll have to whip up a temporary hanger to take a picture.

Meanwhile there are some linear coils in the 12 and 6 o'clock position on the coils that I have to address first 

https://i.imgur.com/Sj602ZO.jpg









An old spool of 0.062 60/40 resin solder supplied the coils and the core is 1/8th inch rod

https://i.imgur.com/BFM2FEm.jpg









They nestled in quite well so now onto the 9 and 3 o'clock channel detail.

https://i.imgur.com/jbGqnzB.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Naked Frenzy:

When I get in one of these "Everything's Coming Up Roses" moods I lose track of I'm supposed to be documenting the work process.

https://i.imgur.com/yJ9c5ye.jpg









The image above shows the naked channel with the beginnings of the detail and both of the channel filling detail basic runners completed.

https://i.imgur.com/tIBCwd7.jpg









And this next shot with the basic runner in place.

Well it's not all that big of a deal but it does show how I plan to work around replicating the umpteen castings that constitutes the equivalent FW masterpiece.

Ha! He said, "Naked."


----------



## Old Man78

Blackadder said:


> Ha! He said, "Naked."


Well if you don't hobby naked drinking an alcoholic beverage, you are doing it wrong!


----------



## Blackadder

A Week's Worth Of Labor:

At this rate I'm wondering if my estimate of another year in the making is a trifle optimistic.

https://i.imgur.com/I539NPV.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Annihilator Muzzle:

I bit the bullet today and expanded the muzzle channels to what I believe is the proper width and depth. 

Here seen in the original which is too cramped and closed in. Note I also have made allowances to extend the length of the muzzle.

https://i.imgur.com/JMqUhMZ.jpg









The muzzle ( temporarily ) installed now appears to have enough room for all the detail although I still have to jimmee the length a bit.

https://i.imgur.com/HqQ93BH.jpg









End on although crudely sanded at this point and a tad asymetrical

https://i.imgur.com/e3hwYvT.jpg









The top view reveals I glued the muzzle upside down and which in spite of all my efforts has a distinct mirror asymmetry. 

https://i.imgur.com/p5EHFmk.jpg









Coil Channel detail in place and ready for fine detailing.

https://i.imgur.com/Ss3xWjI.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Establishing the Profile:

I remove the muzzle to work on it and reattach it for the images. 

My first consideration is the muzzle length which should be about half the length of the coil section. I can extend it about 8 more millimeters if needs be hence the excess on the nose of the muzzle.

https://i.imgur.com/6hFW20K.jpg









One problem with the shape of this is the templates I have installed to make the exterior form will have to be broken out after the outer cowl is completed so I can build the inner surface of the four cowl pieces.

https://i.imgur.com/80BM2Ds.jpg









This end on shape gives some idea of the interior structure once the templates are broken out.

https://i.imgur.com/aLjohFZ.jpg









I can't wait until this monster is done and I can relax with the easier weapons.


----------



## Blackadder

A Horrible Bollixed Up Mess:

Or, who knows, this just might work out after all.

https://i.imgur.com/Pl4cvpI.jpg









I've put a lot of work into this thing and it's finally time to apply the finishing strakes. Each one has to be custom fit but we'll follow this together.

Right Now I am cautiously optimistic. ;-)


----------



## Old Man78

That looks sort of................complicated


----------



## Blackadder

That Wasn't So Hard:

I don't know why I dreaded this, it wasn't so hard. 

I figured out the secret of layering strakes ( Contoured planks on a frame ) and where I have previously gone awry with this sort of construction. What you need to do is install backing strips to the inner surface of the main planks so you have something to glue the filler planks.

Previously I attempted to add the filler planks without backing. I used 1,0 MM X 6.3 MM styrene for the planking which moulded easily but was still thick enough to take a finishing sanding.

https://i.imgur.com/GJbJxNz.jpg









The image above shows the upper nose segment rough sanded and the lower segment with the plans in the rough unsanded stage.

The image below may make the explanation clearer.

https://i.imgur.com/r0ZrGeM.jpg









Once I have the muzzle segments completely rough sanded I'll wet sand the whole cowling. 

I never use filler such as Greenstuff and Milliput because it looks like hell ( Especially the Green Stuff ) and you have difficulty gluing additional styrene to the foreign surface. Plus flaws in the contours are difficult to see until the surface is painted.

Anyway, "Onward and upward" as the saying goes I'm quite pleased with the result.


----------



## Blackadder

Rough Sanding Completed:

The business end of this construct is reaching fruition

https://i.imgur.com/yvyPN5f.jpg









Space Marine Provided for scale

https://i.imgur.com/9c3Mhe4.jpg









A couple of more layers and I'll be ready to remove the templates.

https://i.imgur.com/EZA696X.jpg









But I don't like these new light bulbs. Why is everything yellow?


----------



## Blackadder

Template Frames Removed: 

From the Muzzle

Which opens up the four highly detailed cowl segments.

https://i.imgur.com/zUwGAKO.jpg









This is where the FW artists prove their mettle. The meticulous detail that no one ever sees in the overall scope but sets their creations apart from run-of-the-mill efforts.

https://i.imgur.com/LpErLTP.jpg









I really cannot wait until FW releases a Warlord Chaos version so I can adequately demonstrate my appreciation by purchasing one.

BTW whatever turned the preceding images yellow has gone away???


----------



## Blackadder

A Budding Neophyte:

Back in the days when the Blackadder was a budding neophyte he attempted to make a Plasma Blaster for a StormBlade variant. The result was of indifferent quality but I could not figure out a way to make the muzzle cowl long thin exhaust ports.

So today I was faced with the same problem ( Fortunately these are much bigger ) plus I have a wealth of experience to draw on so we shall see how I do. 

https://i.imgur.com/ekQR0U4.jpg









I laid the groundwork for these ports and they take about five minutes each to replicate those in the screen above. 

At this point we needn't worry about the length and the slight bowing of the 0.040 inch strips. I need 12 of these of exact length.


----------



## Blackadder

Bogged Down On Minutia 

These bits are time consuming

https://i.imgur.com/pelIe6R.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/dwzqeHN.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/a09Up8I.jpg


----------



## Old Man78

That must be hard on the eyes and patience.


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> That must be hard on the eyes and patience.


The tedium comes from waiting for the glue to dry between applying each gear tooth and keeping the spacing level. Even if you apply yourself to other projects this type of work is trying on your patience.


----------



## Blackadder

Disappointing:

To say the least but it's good to show your failures occasionally lest you become too full of yourself. 

https://i.imgur.com/7pkSCnG.jpg









I think I am getting tired of replicating this weapon The above image of the er whatever this is and the image below which I thought would be so cool just didn't come out as I had hoped.

https://i.imgur.com/NLDhzIT.jpg









With the two components installed and the elevation spool temporarily in place 

https://i.imgur.com/lkltQQE.jpg









I can only mutter "Meh!" Not even good enough for Gov'ment work.

Faa!


----------



## Blackadder

What I Meant By Disappointing: (I wasn't fishing for compliments) 

I suppose I should explain what I meant by disappointing but something did not look right about the panels on either side of the muzzle and the five exhaust ports between the vertical coils. I researched a lot last night and finally found an image that shows where I went wrong. It is irritating that I did not perceive this earlier; D**n!

Note to Jabba,

I had considered clear rod and tubing for the coils including fluorescent weed whip monofilament but could not find a suitable diameter and clear filament made it look too toylike. 

These are the best images I have managed to come up with and presumably they are very current as I don't recall seeing them before. The front view shows the heatsinks (Whatever) are slightly convex on either side of the muzzle and the muzzle itself is exquisitely detailed for my purposes Much better than any previous image.

https://i.imgur.com/IW4MQlm.jpg









The rear image shows the five exhaust ports and demonstrates where my error lies. I have mine vertical and the actual ports are inclined toward the rear.

https://i.imgur.com/o17orvM.jpg









I'm still hoping to find detailed unpainted top and bottom images of both the muzzle area and the rear area aft of the coils; areas sorely neglected in images thus far. I also need a view of the back of the weapon.


----------



## Blackadder

In and Out of the Doldrums:

Yesterday I found myself dissatisfied with the progress of this construct. Today after finding what was the problem I'm optimistic about the progress. 

Plus I found an image that shows the length of the Primary weapons at about 13 inches. 

https://i.imgur.com/EL8Ukgw.jpg









The SunFury as it is in the images at present without the rear components is 14 inches so the scale is correct as well. 

https://i.imgur.com/3YopBin.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Getting There:

What else can I say? 

https://i.imgur.com/jbx20fT.jpg









This is a labor intensive project...........

https://i.imgur.com/WR4APDH.jpg


----------



## Old Man78

To persevere is to conquer old boy


----------



## Blackadder

It's been said that the only reason that people go to Cockroach Races is to see a Cockroach crash.

By extension; the only reason people view my threads is to see me Frak up. 

https://i.imgur.com/ZLZmcDD.jpg









Well sorry to disappoint but it ain't gonna happen this day. Today is the first time I have aligned and imaged my Imperator and the never ending Plasma Blaster project together...... 

https://i.imgur.com/6msMmTC.jpg









( Honest to the God Emperor ) 

https://i.imgur.com/pBXee9X.jpg










and it seems to be in the right ballpark scale-wise. 

Omnissiah be Praised. Genuflect! Genuflect! Hail in Oates.


----------



## Old Man78

I think everyone watches your plog to see what can be achieved! To see failure I look to my own table😂


----------



## Blackadder

Time to Take Stock:

I've reached a point where I need to economize on the number of components to duplicate and for the past week I've been thinking of a way to save work on making redundant items and I believe I have come up with a way. 

https://i.imgur.com/ZeUtl3H.jpg 









The suspender arm disc was labor intensive especially if I have to make one for each weapon variant so below is a removable Mount Disc Component that I will be making for each of the two weapon arms which will facilitate rapid exchange of weapon types with the exception of the CC claw which i am given to understand is not a usual Emperor Titan Weapon anyway.

https://i.imgur.com/lC2lwrG.jpg









I included a scale on the top image, even though it is only 2/3 of it's ultimate dimension, for the convenience of those who have requested a size reference.


----------



## Old Man78

Personally I would avoid making the close combat claw for the emperor titan, it really is a dedicated ranged weapons platform and too slow to be getting into a fist fight, of course, you could always use it on your warlord and it does look cool.


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> Personally I would avoid making the close combat claw for the emperor titan, it really is a dedicated ranged weapons platform and too slow to be getting into a fist fight, of course, you could always use it on your warlord and it does look cool.


It Really only has one purpose; to punch a Mega-Gargant in the face.


----------



## Old Man78

Blackadder said:


> It Really only has one purpose; to punch a Mega-Gargant in the face.


Well as one of my sergeants used to say "..if you're gonna be a bear, be a grizzly!"


----------



## Blackadder

Weekend Update:

I had hoped to be further along in the rear mechanisms by now but I ran into a bit of a snag when I realized the the rear section of the weapon expanded further than the surface armour surrounding the mount disk. Since my gun is wider overall than the Warlord weapon I have decided to not expand this section unless I see the overall appeal of the Plasma Blaster is compromised.

https://i.imgur.com/opWDHf4.jpg









Another modification is the rear mount must also be removable and be able to slip onto the mount disk assembly which should pose no problem but was something I had not anticipated. 

https://i.imgur.com/xFNOLgE.jpg









Now that that is recognized I can proceed with the actual manufacture of the rear sections.


----------



## Blackadder

One Week Later:

It's been a busy week but I managed to fit in a bit of building. The biggest accomplishment is a second Arms Mount section for the other armament items. 

https://i.imgur.com/9yj9h3H.jpg









It is a source of irritation to me that each of these disc mount appendages seem dedicated to a particular weapon so hopefully I can circumvent this need for redundancy by making a generic disc and adding a discrete weapons module pack for each weapon I produce. The Discs are really time consuming to make.

https://i.imgur.com/6MMTHmi.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/axub5XT.jpg









So above we have the Plasma Blaster modular assembly that slips together as two pieces and subsequently in the image below the sections installed on the Plasma blaster body......

https://i.imgur.com/InJMOrY.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/G4yHwBI.jpg









Next the Meta Snail module...........


----------



## Blackadder

Cochlear Implant:

I'm frequently asked how I develop a construction from just images on a computer screen. and I suppose this is a prime demonstration candidate. the Cochlear shaped reactor core at the back end of the Plasma Blaster. Since I already had the disc mount assembly it was a simple matter of transporting the dimensions off the disc to the rectangular grid material and eyeballing the divisions on the screen I used my compass to define where the concentric components would be arranged. 

https://i.imgur.com/EWLsQftl.jpg









Using the mount block module I made a U shaped construction of the apparent size of the basic structure and alternately layered 0.040 inch sheet styrene with the same sized grid material until I had a sufficient thickness with two left pieces over for the final rough detail.

https://i.imgur.com/K31AUOk.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/U3NwU5K.jpg 









So finally we have the size of the complete weapon realized at least in the rough. 

https://i.imgur.com/AzHRLlZ.jpg









and now I can take on the actual upper mount arm............


----------



## Old Man78

Watching you create never gets old, great stuff old boy!


----------



## Blackadder

That's About the Size of It:

I finally can appreciate the size of this construct and I am revisiting my anxiety over the scale Vis-à-vis the actual Titan.

https://i.imgur.com/XLL36Aw.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/990xV1i.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/vchVYlh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/KNciCjg.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/htf5EPr.jpg









It seems about right................


----------



## Blackadder

Just a Quick One Today:

Working on the reactor coil (whatever) It's a complex piece of machinery with a lot of delicate parts. The Plastic cement eats through the curved 0.040 inch square stock instantly so I had to use 0.5 inch tubing for the ends of the slots. 

https://i.imgur.com/IBhq3II.jpg









It seems to work okay.


----------



## Blackadder

When Will There Be An End?

I am so sick of this weapon. It's like pushing a snowball uphill. The bigger it gets the harder it is to push it further...

https://i.imgur.com/67h9Z7P.jpg









My only consolation is; the rest of the weapons will be a piece of cake in comparison......

https://i.imgur.com/6wvPzCp.jpg









The reactor core is almost complete, I need only add 13 more silver coils and the rest will be eyewash.....

https://i.imgur.com/ZY6Yr3Z.jpg









Last night I built the obverse side and am about ready to install the silver coils on it as well.


----------



## Blackadder

Time To Take Stock.....

After a week hiatus I revived with new inspirations on how to proceed. The Lower sixth of the cannon assembly vexed me until I realized where my problem lay. It is pretty much what is found wrong with a majority of scratchbuilds; they are too square and straight sided. The lower rail needed some slight curvature to the sides and base.

https://i.imgur.com/q3M6lG9.jpg









Fortunately the material I am using has a taper for ease of extraction from the mould.

https://i.imgur.com/biPfc7S.jpg









Playing on that feature I came up with the correct angles to duplicate the artist's rendering.

https://i.imgur.com/10kf0vn.jpg









This will be more apparent in subsequent images.


----------



## Blackadder

I think I'll Have To Add Another Barrel:

Not much going on with the model these days. I've got 3/4 of a year working on these two guns and am nowhere near finished. For example today I spent reducing the bore of the five o'clock position barrel which gratifyingly finally looks right (to me).

https://i.imgur.com/FdGlpjo.jpg









I did a quick setup of the hull to take these pictures and have something posted before Christmas.

https://i.imgur.com/xGathUi.jpg









I made the barrels extra long so I could adjust the length with a minimum of refabricating 

https://i.imgur.com/kko672F.jpg









it seems I must adjust them by a ninth

https://i.imgur.com/oHB0eGA.jpg 









To match the picture and the Sunfury Annihilator Turbo Laser.

Have a Happy Holiday.


----------



## Old Man78

Happy holidays to you and yours old boy! What beverage will you ring in the new year with? Martini?


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> Happy holidays to you and yours old boy! What beverage will you ring in the new year with? Martini?


Finest Kind

(Whom I kidding, I prefer 'Sterling' $11.99 per 1.75 liter) Good Vodka makes a terrible Martini. 

Cheers!


----------



## The Questor

Eight into Five just don't go evenly;

Cogs that is. Yeah I know but that's what the image calls for. It was either eight or nine and there wasn't space for nine cogs. I could have done six but the spacing would have been too great. No matter how you slice it the revolving chamber just doesn't work. But you know I just don't care anymore. I'm tired of playing with these guns 

https://i.imgur.com/M7Jc32J.jpg









Last night was the first time in three weeks I actually had time to work on this thing since New Years.

https://i.imgur.com/xMwHSlu.jpg









I've decided that the 5 barrels remain stationary and the cylinder revolves. Don't ask me how or why but dimmit that's the way it's gotta be. 

https://i.imgur.com/qYlONTk.jpg









Now I've gotta adjust the barrel length and the support carriage.

https://i.imgur.com/mCUqsMZ.jpg









And get this show back on the road.

https://i.imgur.com/dOnd5s2.jpg









What the H*ll I can't even log into my own Thread????


----------



## Old Man78

The rotating ammo cylinder for the barrels does make sense, not being able to log into your own thread unless it's under a different name, not so much


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> The rotating ammo cylinder for the barrels does make sense, not being able to log into your own thread unless it's under a different name, not so much


I can't seem to log on as the Blackadder without the PASSWORD but the Forum does not accept the Password??????


----------



## Blackadder

Egad! I've forgotten how this thing goes together! 

It's been six or so months since this Emperor Titan took a header (fortunately without sustaining much damage) and it was, at the time, inexpedient to reassemble the completed components. So this past week I've been trying to figure out HOW I BUILT THE [email protected] THING! All the body components interlock together without glue to facilitate assembly and disassembly (So I can add the interior detail when I get to it) but there are 20 to 30 major components and the sequence of how they are assembled has been trial and error. HA!

https://i.imgur.com/ErYsfTT.jpg









Anyway here is what it looked like before it toppled and we can go from there.


----------



## Old Man78

An emperor class titan is hard to kill! Keep up the great work!


----------



## The Questor

A Crash Test Dummy:

Is building this Titan. 

I wish I could blame this on the cat or something but instead I am making inroads into stupidity.

I was going to show the interior with the positioning plugs I have been working on for the past few days but instead here we see a pile of rubble which was the inner levels of the interior.

https://i.imgur.com/ZzEMFGN.jpg









Fortunately its not all as bad as it seems in spite of falling the same 5 feet again in much the same trajectory as the previous fall a couple of days ago although the computer chair did not intervene to soften the mishap this time so a few items actually did break this time. 

As I type the glue is drying and most of the damage is repaired (I'm getting good at it by now)

Anyway, with hope, I'll be able to photograph the aligning plugs later today.


----------



## Old Man78

Ouch, your level of commitment is laudable and inspiring old boy!


----------



## Shandathe

Hope you'll manage to get everything fixed again... At least this thread is a decent repository of knowledge on how it goes together? 

Still having account troubles as well I see...


----------



## The Questor

Quarter Galleries:

For lack of a better term; this is the area I'll be working on

https://i.imgur.com/gjLeebc.jpg 









The images are pretty much self explanatory; I'll be framing out the "Quarter Galleries" with cut Florescent light panel waffle diffusers purchased at Home Depot. 
https://i.imgur.com/rr4ohCP.jpg









The panels are made of very hard and brittle styrene plastic but are plenty durable for framing and is cheap compared to hobby shop styrene. About 4 feet long and about 2 feet wide metric users can do the math....

https://i.imgur.com/FrpJg0s.jpg


----------



## Old Man78

Don't worry about us heretical metric users old boy, the omnisiah works in imperial just like you


----------



## The Questor

Old Man78 said:


> Don't worry about us heretical metric users old boy, the omnisiah works in imperial just like you


I'm equally comfortable in Metric and Imperial and find advantages and disadvantages in both. Having done a good deal of construction work in the private sector I find the Imperial system easier than than the metric but all European machinery is in metric so I had to learn it as well. In my endeavors in carpentry I found the Imperial much superior to the Metric but in scientific the Metric is King. In the hobby field Metric works for 'Coarse' measurements but for 'Fine' you just can't beat a 1/64 inch scale.


----------



## The Questor

The Ground Floor:

Actually about one hundred fifty feet above the ground but what the hey. The superstructure of this Titan is what makes it unique and I've been putting it off long enough trying to come up with something earthshaking. Try as I might I just cannot top Joazzz2's incredible architecture so I'll just copy that so first the gatehouse battlements sometimes called the barbican. 

https://i.imgur.com/WaYJaCe.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Playing Catch up with this Forum. Somehow it got lost????
Barbican Spires

The Barbican corner reinforcements have been enclosed and This evening I began creating the ornamental spires to cap the corners.

https://i.imgur.com/srGi6nW.jpg









These are purely decorative being too narrow for occupation.....

https://i.imgur.com/BxOB5tH.jpg









But no doubt they serve some 40K esoteric purpose

https://i.imgur.com/67Rbhhi.jpg









Anyway there are 16 of them and I have managed to complete one and made inroads on seven others before saying ENOUGH!


----------



## Old Man78

Splendid work old boy, the beast arises! As an aside, is that a younger Blackadder in the first photo on the wall?


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> Splendid work old boy, the beast arises! As an aside, is that a younger Blackadder in the first photo on the wall?


Taken in Saigon in 1964.
https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=a9bc9c5268c70a84e9fb4b06bf58fd6c&oe=5D0DEAAD


----------



## Old Man78

Ah you're a finer vintage than meself old boy!


----------



## Blackadder

First Inkling:

Today I got my first inkling of this model in it's entirety. Up to now I've manufactured separate components but the overall magnitude escaped me. Now I see the full scope of it's height which will be about 5 feet tall so scale-wise at the 25/28 MM the model will stand 336 to 360 feet tall or (102 to 110 meters tall.)

https://i.imgur.com/NFxfldf.jpg









I'm assuming the uppermost spires to add an additional eight to 12 inches to the overall height.

https://i.imgur.com/xha4k2k.jpg









Although some might call that cheating 

https://i.imgur.com/g5wNzMc.jpg









Tomorrow I plan to have the other Barbican completed 

https://i.imgur.com/ooaxrJE.jpg









and with luck reassembled with the legs again.


----------



## Old Man78

Superb, simply superb.


----------



## Blackadder

These complex structures are amoung the most difficult I have built for this Titan. Considering they will have to bear little weight in comparison they are extremely over built.

https://i.imgur.com/MKAMJX8.jpg









Compounding this the corner towers are octagonal in shape. This does not lend itself readily to the square grid material I have chosen for the substructure. Compensations in the structure have to be made to make the cross section conform to the octagonal shape.

https://i.imgur.com/ofpjp2n.jpg









The top of the Barbicans will have either spires which will increase the height to around 60 inches or AA laser cannon emplacements which will decrease the height to somewhat less; about; 54 inches as far as the Barbicans are concerned. 

https://i.imgur.com/2bPuKBl.jpg









The main Keep will be another story.


----------



## Old Man78

Go for AA weapons, as it is those barbican substucture look like micro versions of the Berlin flakk towers. I personally always thought the gothic spires took away from the warlord class


----------



## Blackadder

Sanctum Sanctorum:.

Awright no comments on the man-cave. 

https://i.imgur.com/MBOgm4T.jpg









As you may have gathered I'm single. Who else could dump thousands on stuff I should have outgrown ages ago but hey, I love working on this stuff. Prior to this I built 18th century American warship models plank on frame wood..... but that's for another area of FB

I find styrene a much easier medium to work with and my son was an avid player so Dad obliged him. 

I spent the better part of the week building the components seen here. That and my current occupation of President of my Condominium.
https://i.imgur.com/aQgITmu.jpg









The octagonal column center of the image above represents my third attempt to make this part, successfully (Finally) I might add. The secret was, "there are no shortcuts to a quality representation." Eventually I must learn that.

The image below show the basic work of the remaining seven columns waiting in the wings for the success of the first. 

]https://i.imgur.com/bSP02tN.jpg









My apologies for the crudeness of the construction appearance but the basic shape is all I need for the present. The polish and detail will come later.


----------



## Blackadder

Corner Towers Done......

The basic octagonal structure that is. There are still two levels of surface detail to apply but aside from the AA cannon emplacements this will be the height of the Imperator version of this Titan. 
https://i.imgur.com/z7u8CZ9.jpg









I'm so confused as to what the seemingly interchangeable names and classes of the Emperor Titans. Initially I set out to build a Warmonger version to match my Lucius Warlord and Warhound (seen here for scale). Lucie was my first major scratchbuild project and she is slightly more robust compared to the Forge World Warhound Version. 

https://i.imgur.com/B8BcNAW.jpg









This aerial view gives a better perspective of the upper deck.

https://i.imgur.com/SV2cXJw.jpg









And finally a head on shot with the various Adeptus Mechanicus Skitarii slated to infest the upper works of this monstrosity.


----------



## The Questor

Composite Image:

I've been asked to put this together for an overall image of the work thus far. 

Well it's too tall for the work console I have to stack the two major components, legs and torso, plus the whole thing is front heavy at the moment with none of the rear counterweights installed; I'm figuring the completed model will weigh in the neighborhood of two Bowling balls overall weight when finished; i.e.32 pounds or about 14.5 kilo. 

https://i.imgur.com/aoOOzdX.jpg









The only other leastwise finished component is the Sunfury Plasma Annihilator which also cannot be mounted until the top and bottom body sections are together.

https://i.imgur.com/D6Tumkw.jpg









But my clumsy photo editing can give you a general idea of where I am heading with this construction.


----------



## The Questor

Emperor Titan Pelvic Block:

My obsession with having the option of posing my creations has worked out previously, My scratchbuilt Warhound, Warlord, Thunderhawk and Reaver have the ability to be positioned an virtually any configuration even beyond that which is mechanically sound in practice. 

With this newest model I hoped to carry on the tradition but it did open up areas of concern. I designed this model to have no swivel fore and aft as in the Warlord and Warhound. I calculated the weigh of the model above the hips would collapse the hip joints were I to attempt functioning ball and socket joints as I did with the other two Titans.

https://i.imgur.com/c9K9SzG.jpg









With that resignation I began the Pelvic Block this weekend. 

https://i.imgur.com/iFhj62W.jpg 









My original Pelvic Block seen here was naively small compared to the 1.66 meters tall construction this has evolved to. My original estimate of the height was on the order of a meter tall.

https://i.imgur.com/KP3BAfB.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Yesterday Morning:

The Pelvic Block was about 4 inches square. Now it is about 6 inches by 4 inches and the basic shape is established.

https://i.imgur.com/bGo5EXn.jpg









This side view show the shape of the original Block

https://i.imgur.com/bGo5EXn.jpg









The Lower Body Turntable seated above the Block

https://i.imgur.com/U3z32B8.jpg









And the Turntable and Block temporarily installed on the Hips

https://i.imgur.com/xMgbYqm.jpg









This thing literally fell together last night......

https://i.imgur.com/COXuhg8.jpg









Such is the power and convenience of using this waffle material. 

I really love this stuff. Not only is it cheap but it virtually removes the problem of squaring up and truing the angles on large constructions. I could never afforded to build this Titan without this material.


----------



## Old Man78

1.66 meters tall, that is a pure beast of a model, that's up to my nose! I don't cast a particularly long shadow


----------



## Blackadder

Flexibility of the Legs:

The first two images demonstrate the flexibility of the legs.

https://i.imgur.com/rOp4vyv.jpg









While not as articulated as my Warlord and Warhound it does have the ability to appear to be ambulatory.

https://i.imgur.com/HxvqLrd.jpg









The next images show the front and rear basic detail of the Pelvis.

https://i.imgur.com/DsNMo2e.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/hb6TJDK.jpg









and the 3D Titan images I am working from.....

https://i.imgur.com/OrAKjhJ.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/BrSbX79.jpg


----------



## The Questor

It's been a while since I've posted; we've got a lot of catching up to do....

https://i.imgur.com/TqR7uy1.jpg









This evening I tack glued on the corner pieces to the Pelvic Block just for the pictures shown here 

https://i.imgur.com/ukKBjyC.jpg








So you are seeing in pretty much real time as the following sequence of images just as I assemble it for the first time.

https://i.imgur.com/n0TpSkm.jpg









The Pelvic Block is an unremarkable structure that functions primarily as decorative rather than functional. 

https://i.imgur.com/NWYuI2S.jpg









All the supportive structure of the Pelvis, hips, and joints are encased in the Pelvic Block and are functional without it even being installed the same as with my Warlord Titan (Seen in the background of some of these images.)
https://i.imgur.com/NWYuI2S.jpg









The First image shows a basic standing pose and sad to say demonstrates that Titans as a group are pretty much dysfunctional when it comes to walking. Titans cannot lift one foot off the ground without toppling sideways because of the immutable laws of gravity. They may be able adopt a toddler's gait but the sight of these behemoths waddling across the battlefield would be ludicrous in the extreme and pretty much negate any awe and terror their size and power might engender.

https://i.imgur.com/QiqGbZX.jpg 









https://i.imgur.com/TatN3Pr.jpg








Anyway It's fun to speculate about them in spite of their impracticality seen here in the Classic Titan stance.


----------



## Old Man78

Enemies of man may laugh at a titan waddling toward them, until the face melting fire power lays waste to everything in the area!!!!!!!!! Cue maniacal laughter


----------



## Blackadder

Groin Secondary Detail:

Some of the most tedious repetitive structures to make are these Gothic style window frames. There are dozens of these and the sizes are almost all different so you cannot even set up an assembly line. 

https://i.imgur.com/2U3lNvH.jpg









Of course some wag will say cast them or 3D print them but the truth is I cannot afford even the most primitive 3D printer and the casting process involves incompatible materials plus try as I might the casting always stands out as as well looking like the parts were cast.

https://i.imgur.com/UeTW2A5.jpg









No I just have to hunker down and endure the tedium.


----------



## Old Man78

Sounds laborious, why don't you just cas......, oh I mean.......never mind! I'm sure your inner perfectionist will not baulk at the challenge, and your fans will be truly inspired


----------



## The Questor

For the life of me I cannot figure out why I have two accounts on this thread.......

Sorry to Disappoint:

But the work just done in no way is reflected in the minuscule advancement in the images proffered here. While the Groin construction must bear the mass of over half this Titan there is little to be seen indicated in the images presented here. 

https://i.imgur.com/oQHm1nz.jpg









Front and rear projections are but somewhat faithful to M. Joazzz2's marvelous artistry for, as near as I can, I have of necessity taken certain liberties in the interpretation.

https://i.imgur.com/gViXKos.jpg









The hip area in particular need be somewhat more substantial than the rear projection image offered by Mr J.

https://i.imgur.com/BrSbX79.jpg









May I be forgiven for the heresy.


----------



## The Questor

With such an outpouring of interest I had my son come over to help me assemble the two components. 


https://i.imgur.com/DH88myl.jpg









The good news is the legs can support the weight of the upper torso. The bad news is it is at the moment rather top heavy. 

https://i.imgur.com/w4DmHxN.jpg









All that will change when I install the rear components and the interior. The model right now is 46 inches tall assembled with I'm figuring another 10 inches more to be added to the superstructure.

The author to scale is 75 inches tall and the 28mm scale Skitarii and the two Space Marines are added for comparison


----------



## Old Man78

Fantastic really fantastic, that photo really shows the scale of the titan


----------



## The Questor

Well I finally bit the bullet and purchased the single most expensive component(s) of this model. Namely the Sanctum and Basilicanum Cathedral pieces for the superstructure. 

https://i.imgur.com/QO3TFnH.jpg









There may be those who think I've compromised but once I saw those statues I knew I had to incorporate them into the upper galleries of this Emperor Titan. It was the Sanctum that really put this over the top with the flying buttresses and sentry-like sculptures on the sides.

https://i.imgur.com/Q4hbfGG.jpg









Needless to say I shall be putting my own spin on these prefabricated appurtenances and cannibalizing the spare bitz to decorate the rest of the Titan to conform to the highly detailed Castle Keep.

https://i.imgur.com/1RT7lte.jpg









At least now it can be said that I have officially joined the ranks of the 40K Converters.


----------



## Old Man78

Not to take away from the Herculean task of the Emperor titan but is there a chance you can show off that wonderful miniature of the "Nautilus", that was tantalisingly caught in the photograph


----------



## The Questor

Old Man78 said:


> Not to take away from the Herculean task of the Emperor titan but is there a chance you can show off that wonderful miniature of the "Nautilus", that was tantalizingly caught in the photograph


I'll take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Old Man78

Take your time and many thanks


----------



## The Questor

Oh Gawd Old man; I owe you some pictures...... Busy, busy, busy!!!!

Hard To Find Time In the Summer:

With all the outdoor activity it's hard to knuckle down and make headway on these projects. Thanks for rainy days.....

Began the Superstructure Breast Works this week and finally managed to finalize the size of the Cathedral decking. I was off by about a centimeter overall but which will be easy to compensate for.

Below are two images from the basic half finished deck breast works....

https://i.imgur.com/wI1EYEF.jpg 









https://i.imgur.com/gmwVCUL.jpg


----------



## The Questor

The year was 1954 and I was visiting my Grandmother and Aunt for the Summer when 20K Leagues Debuted. I was 10 years old and had fallen in love with the Harper Goff Nautilus. The story was incidental other than the battle with the squid.....

The line (queue) to see the movie stretched around the block so disappointed as I was I saw (with a bit of coaxing) the folly of waiting in that line that clearly out numbered the available seating. It wasn't until the following week I saw the Film.

I had already read the Jules Verne novel years ago and his vision of the Nautilus was described Prof. Arronnax as an unadorned spindle shape with overlapping plates resembling scales and two retractable protrusions on the upper hull; the bridge and the powerful search light. 

The Goff version had a clearly Victorian appeal that captured the imagination of my 10 year old mind.

This model which I built in 1980 was my first experience with resin models and the upper hull was warped about a 1/4 inch longer than the lower hull and I had not an inkling of how to remedy the problem. Ultimately I ran a hot bath and heated the hull and attempted to bend it into a compatible match for the lower hull component. I was successful to a degree and rather than run the risk of damaging the hull I opted to file the beak the remaining couple of millimeters to match the lower hull. You can sitll see the discrepancy which continues to vex me to this day...

https://i.imgur.com/9Jik9yb.jpg









It's been so long since I handled this model that I clean forgot the bridge had an interior. I'll use my recently acquired skills to upgrade the interior 

https://i.imgur.com/5IuvHRI.jpg









I also should upgrade the paint work. 

When I get the time


----------



## Old Man78

Splendid old boy, that movie was a regular Sunday matinee over here when I was a kid. I loved James Mason as Nemo.


----------



## The Questor

Dribs and Drabs:

But in these Summer months it's hard to not take advantage of the wonderful pool weather. Much too nice to be indoors working on plastic models.


But here's a few images to tide over until the rains return.

https://i.imgur.com/NIksL45.jpg









First the superstructure deck now has forward battlements and the blocks are the beginnings of the center corner towers which do not seem to have any offensive capabilities.

https://i.imgur.com/LxtL1cI.jpg









Extending the deck allows for spacing the "Firestorm Redoubts" and also gives room for the fifteen meter tall statues on the Citadel base to be seen more clearly.

Finally;

https://i.imgur.com/STQutPo.jpg









A bird's eye view of the Firestorm quad Laser Cannons base

It's all coming together just as if I actually had, Some kinda Plan. Ha!


----------



## Blackadder

Blackadder's Back.....
Dribs and Drabs:

But in these Summer months it's hard to not take advantage of the wonderful pool weather. Much too nice to be indoors working on plastic models.


But here's a few images to tide over until the rains return.

https://i.imgur.com/NIksL45.jpg









First the superstructure deck now has forward battlements and the blocks are the beginnings of the center corner towers which do not seem to have any offensive capabilities.

https://i.imgur.com/LxtL1cI.jpg









Extending the deck allows for spacing the "Firestorm Redoubts" and also gives room for the fifteen meter tall statues on the Citadel base to be seen more clearly.

Finally;

https://i.imgur.com/STQutPo.jpg









A bird's eye view of the Firestorm quad Laser Cannons base

It's all coming together just as if I actually had, Some kinda Plan. Ha!


----------



## Blackadder

Secondary Towers:

The more I study the image of the Emperor Deck the more detail stands out on this marvelous 3D image by Joazzz2. I was aware of the smaller towers on the superstructure deck but I did not perceive there were ten of them until this week.

https://i.imgur.com/NIksL45.jpg









What was going to be a minor exercise in tedium has suddenly become a major pain in the arse.

https://i.imgur.com/JgqhDUZ.jpg[ 









https://i.imgur.com/lgMG9De.jpg









Doubly so because I really hate doing these tiny pyramidal end caps. 

https://i.imgur.com/gFX0ksH.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/1U79qzG.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Rediscovering the Wheel:

Before I found the rear view of this version of Joazzz2's Emperor Titan I modeled certain components of the superstructure deck including the corner hanging bastions or turrets. I made only two and while quite successful on completion I'd forgotten how I actually built them  

Hence the title of this entry.

When I obtained the back view I found I needed two more.

https://i.imgur.com/4qFJy2Z.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Moment of Truth

This is going to be Interesting.

I've learned a lot building this model. 

It's the largest project I've ever tackled and I've had to innovate a lot of new techniques.It's been a year and a half since I made the first pair of turrets. 

These new turrets so far are put the old ones to shame and it'll be interesting to see how they top out.

https://i.imgur.com/smVvP40.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Corner turrets and the intermediate pointy things are basically done. 

https://i.imgur.com/FtQnokO.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/NkMrfj3.jpg









Next up, the Citadel base.


----------



## Blackadder

It's been a busy month and I'm afraid the Emperor has taken a back seat compared to my other more pressing endeavors. I did manage to cobble together the rear bastions of the superstructure which are virtuallycarbon copies of the front components. My grandioseidea of a kit bash citadelhas been greatly reconsidered because such a structure would compromise the theme of the scratch work.
"There is no shortcut to glory." It's a lesson I seem destined to relearn with every model I attempt. 

https://i.imgur.com/9BfcnfO.jpg









On another aside I can't believeI only took one picture of this most recent construction!


----------



## Blackadder

Flying Buttresses;

Once again these seemingly simple constructs are labor intensive
https://i.imgur.com/e5VczPX.jpg








A box like structure seventimes longer than it's wide and I need four of them.
https://i.imgur.com/PpLwhLY.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Otr5DsO.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/3BghGng.jpg









Even with the egg crate material and the resourcesof industrial quality styrene 0.040" (1,0 millimeter) sheets it's taken a while to manufacture just one. but the next three should take much less time


----------



## Blackadder

Now It Can Be Told:
https://i.imgur.com/eLje0ft.jpg









After a month hiatus where I spent the time duplicating the upper works previously accomplished I am approaching the point where four bastions are ready to have the surface sheets applied.
https://i.imgur.com/t0LlSiP.jpg









I took it on myself to spare my erstwhile readers the agony of enduring repetitiveexposition and bit by bit gluing that which was previously documented ad nauseam.
https://i.imgur.com/kvUFLCA.jpg









So this is where we are on the superstructure and I have to say I am elated that this is finally approaching completion, component wise that is; there is still a load of detailingto do!!!!

https://i.imgur.com/8xilcXF.jpg


----------



## Old Man78

Ahhh more great stuff old boy, at times I wonder weather I should praise you or recommend a therapist for these endeavours. Have a bit of rep!


----------



## Blackadder

Wow, it has been some time since I worked on this project but over the past week I've finally felt well enough to rekindle my interest in completing this effort.

As some have perceived I may have contracted the Corona virus but I couldn't be tested for sure as yet. Today I am going to be tested for the presence of Covid 19 antibodies.

https://i.imgur.com/Hh5qHUd.jpg









Anyway over the past week or so I've made some inroads into how to proceed with the superstructure and begun to make the base for the rear pair of towers.

Also for scale I've included the Skitarii figure and one of the decorative statures I ultimately plan to incorporate in the towers.


https://i.imgur.com/aNZQPpL.jpg










Without going back to view the last developments I posted regarding the interior engineering levels I've included this as well. 


Blackadder


----------



## Old Man78

Good to see you again @Blackadder and your wonderful creations! Get well soon old boy, I'm sure you'll be having some medicinal libations to keep your spirits up


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the reply Old Man....

First Time Together This Year:

Toppling damage has been repaired. Blackadder is on the mend. All's right with the world and today is the first time I am putting this all together for a progress report. TADA!
First I am finally confident I have solved the problem of the superstructure so here is the solution.
The egg crate structure at the rear of the deck can be shifted back as needs be but it will form the base for the rear superstructure components.
https://i.imgur.com/Y6RhhcK.jpg









The blue boxes simulate the height of the rear components above the front components. It was there that I had the problem and now we can proceed with the structureson the deck. There will be a cathedral roof between the two rear towers and the huge main gun will protrude between the statues.
https://i.imgur.com/Ht6FCh9.jpg









Here's a side image.
https://i.imgur.com/Ia5lUxe.jpg









And a left side image aerial view.
https://i.imgur.com/abIubGW.jpg









Ho hum you say; what else is new......
It's a surprise even for ME!


----------



## Blackadder

Are You Ready For This:

One of the first things I built for this Titan was the Plasma Cannon. Quite possibly the coolest weapon conceived by GW/FW and I chose this for my Emperor Titan.

https://i.imgur.com/VIZTmxK.jpg









Of course I had no idea how big to make it and it has been one of my main concerns whether it was too big or too small for all these years until yesterday as I write.
Yesterday with the Titan in one piece for the first time this year I decided to bite the bullet and hang the weapon on the mount arm with the following result.
https://i.imgur.com/fiBcKXJ.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Kswc1Dg.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/r22XPNz.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/V2xYYqZ.jpg









In all I'm quite pleased with the result.


----------



## Old Man78

Gasp! The beast is outstanding old boy, simply outstanding. And are those V.H.S tapes? The only one I could make out was robocop, an outstanding movie


----------



## Blackadder

My VAB:

Behold my new Vehicle Assembly Building

Dedicated to the Emperor Titan in all it's iterations, I've grown tired of this thing toppling when fully assembled.

The VAB has an open space floor to fourth level ceiling of just over 51 inches 130 centimeters.

https://i.imgur.com/QCnoIG3.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/XtS0CWk.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/Lxzw6hh.jpg


----------



## Old Man78

I dont like it, I [email protected]#king love it. Your dedication to this project is inspiring and also a little crazy.......but nothing wrong with a little crazy


----------



## Blackadder

The Superstructure towers in the rear needed to be raised in my estimation. 

Using the waffle lens material I made a structure that should do the trick.

This is wonderful stuff to work with. It makes building bulky objects a simple task with no real measuring as the 1/2 inch squares are gnat's ass uniform in size.

https://i.imgur.com/nskhphu.jpg










The extended base with the towers

https://i.imgur.com/WmgwgJE.jpg









and with the Gothic statues applied

https://i.imgur.com/XZV0yhc.jpg









By George I think he's got it.


----------



## Blackadder

The Wine was Sour:

I've gone about as far with this as I can without correcting grievous mistakes I've tried to lived with for the past year or so. If I am to complete this model the problems must be addressed now.

The following images are of the upper torso as it is right now.....

https://imgur.com/vRRiNtf









https://imgur.com/1YA34OA









https://imgur.com/9uqE1qn









The yoke arms are too low and hang too far down into the interior decks.

The first step is to take the model completly apart and remove the yoke.

https://imgur.com/oiazU2m









I cut about 1.5 inches off the top of the yoke which seems about right...

https://imgur.com/usSQmjp









I sealed the top with 0.020 inch styrene...

https://imgur.com/Zm0Q2dC









https://imgur.com/CxLIA8j









more to come.....


----------



## Blackadder

https://i.imgur.com/uRWEpvP.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/MFkZTR6.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/qTDw1bC.jpg









Ahh! much Better!

https://i.imgur.com/vJibQUt.jpg









The yoke is now centered in the cutout as well...

https://i.imgur.com/27YdBcd.jpg









I have no idea what these cylinders are for....

https://i.imgur.com/b2d1wIG.jpg









The arm is solid with no shoulder hinge points.


----------



## Old Man78

Good to see you back old boy, splendid work as per s.o.p, hope you and yours are staying coof free, in these troubled times


----------



## Blackadder

Flying Buttresses!!!

I guess it's no secret I work entirely without plans; so when perusing the only image I have of this beastie for the umpteenth time I rediscovered the [email protected] thing has minarets WITH FLYING BUTTRESSES!!! Egad!



http://imgur.com/r3zutq8











The problem is because of the perspective of the image and the obscuring smoke it's hard to determine what the bottom of these minarets look like and the author of this marvelous 3D monstrosity has not come forth with a clearer view. 

I'm going to have to guesstimate the size and scale of these improbable appurtenances.



http://imgur.com/I4iN7I7











Mercifully there are only four of these constructs and after a fashion I settled on what I believe is a proper size for these escarpments. 


http://imgur.com/ymRT02p











A thought has come to me that the buttresses may have to be duplicated upside down as well but I'll have to see once they are temporarily installed on the model..



http://imgur.com/54S1imY











I have given up on what purpose they may serve other than ornamentation.


----------



## Blackadder

Yesterday I was asked a the question, "How much does this entire construction weigh?"

I guessed approximately 10 kilo or 20.2pounds at the moment. 

Today I weighed the upper body (no mean featBTW) which turned out to be 8,03 kilo / 17.7 pounds so perhaps altogether 11 kilo or 24.25 pounds.

Down to today's business.....

Yesterday evening in a flurry of activity I finally put together the central Keep framework and platform



http://imgur.com/nREAq79











The size of which was determined by the placement of the rear towers.



http://imgur.com/8hihHpk











The following images demonstrate where the Keep is in relation to the deck components.



http://imgur.com/bcNi4Hc













http://imgur.com/vO8ow5O













http://imgur.com/CkbErSZ













https://i.imgur.com/cp1uZpt.jpg













https://i.imgur.com/0zPIkOj.jpg











Today I shall be working on the corner turrets to bring them in line with the rest of the construction.


----------



## Loki1416

The imagination and/or works of people never ceases to amaze me. I love to build things, but the work you put into this just isn't in me. What you've built is simply fantastic!


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the reply 😊 

Aedificium:

For want of a better name.

This central structure fits nicely between the two rear towers and will have a catwalk instead of a peaked roof. 



http://imgur.com/O4F4rvx











I've not yet decided how to place the front/rear of the structure given that the base fits nicely either way.



http://imgur.com/aBLUoqo











I will be departing for the original 3D image either way as I have only a vague idea what the inner court looks like.



http://imgur.com/6IDKPDi












I need to retake these images......



http://imgur.com/vB6N9bw











But you get the general idea.....



http://imgur.com/D8mR9O3











This is my favorite view 



https://i.imgur.com/9ojNEqs.jpg











Martini time,

Skoal!


----------



## Blackadder

Would that there were an actual model.

Anyway after a great deal of studing of that which I do have, I've made an extensive revamping of the rear elevation. 

After a week of work there appears to be very little difference visually but that belies the actual fact I assure you.

I tackled the quarter galleries once again this time from the top down which while difficult gives the structure more subsatnce.



http://imgur.com/F8HWBGh











The lower deck which I deemed "Engineering" now seems to have purpose.



http://imgur.com/xj1uSt4











I've only done one side of the quarter gallery but it appears to be the correct way to go since all the holes line up surprisingly.



http://imgur.com/2IOJdsH












I finally feel confident enough to apply surface skin to the central Keep and the roof as well. 



http://imgur.com/U4cJ0JJ


----------



## Blackadder

The Skin Is In

Beginning to be installed that is. A major step forward for the long suffering Blackadder. I have finally reached a point where I am confident to commence applying a surface to the framework.



http://imgur.com/XDkhfwP












Henceforth the bewildering maze of framing material will start looking like a Titan body instead of a hodgepodge of waffle grids.



http://imgur.com/GPx1OKi


----------



## Blackadder

Only An Eighth of an Inch:

This past week I spent dozens of hours installing the skin on the many facets of the quarter panels.

When all was said and done there is an eighth of an inch discrepancy over the back of the model. (0.3175 cm).

Close enough for government work I keep telling myself.....



http://imgur.com/kpB4udI











This morning I'll put the two remaining panels on the quarters.and turn the deck right side up again.



http://imgur.com/uSBD8Db











Then I may attempt putting the whole of the top hamper on the legs and pelvis for an overall view of the complete model so far.
It's very heavy and difficult for one person to assemble without incident.


----------



## Blackadder

Hells Reach a Homage:

Having watched Helsreach for the dozenth time to get a feel for the next area of construction it was a good time to assemble the model again.

As stated previously; I need a perspective on the courtyard in front of the 'Keep'.

I want to have a staircase leading up to the entry flanked by the enormous statues but also bearing in mind the 2+ meter bore cannon that also will occupy that area as well.



http://imgur.com/P6N64rJ











It's also worthy of note that the pelvis, knees and ankles can be posed without toppling the entire structure so my concerns that the legs would not bear the mass of the structure were allayed.



http://imgur.com/wEpFA8h











You can see in the above image there is not a lot of room for my grandiose plans, especially a portico under the huge Volcano Cannon.



http://imgur.com/qn1gUSS











Another feature of which the casual reader may not be aware is that 'Invigilatus' (yes he now has a name) is fully articulated; almost as much as 'Leutus Vexant', my Warlord Titan. 

He can be posed in almost any reasonable configuration; here seen stepping forward with his right leg.



http://imgur.com/Z2sN7me









.

My Obsessive attention to detail dictates all my projects have fully movable joints which gave me concerns about the strength of the joints.

But even with eight extra pounds of sand bags applied this morning, the joints remained viable. 

I do still have to stabilize the ankle joints which is why he is propped against the bookcase. 

This was the cause of the recent toppling's and I am working on a solution.



http://imgur.com/L3kDYwG











Rear elevations coming soon.....


----------



## Old Man78

Splendid, splendid, work, that pose really suites the beast, as if something has suddenly piqued its interest and will soon be obliterated by cleansing plasma fire! Good to see you the wuflu didn't get you, keep safe


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the reply Old Man78 Glad to see you're still around...

Whoops again!

It looks like I promised but didn't deliver.... Why doesn't someone tell me these things......

When last I posted I promised some rear views of the superstructure but forgot to post them. Not only that but I didn't even copy them to the Imgur site as well.

So here are the prodigal promised images starting with the current side view:



http://imgur.com/0fjgJdw











The only thing wrong is that one of the corner balustrades is a bit tilted which is fine because nothing is glued yet and I may have to make some changes when I make the crenulations.

The Rear view shown here also presents a problem because it appears the legs are too short (to my eye at least and I might have to lengthen the thigh sections a couple of inches or about 5 Centimeters.



http://imgur.com/d50lgVD











I had this problem with my Warlord as well and it took me a few tries to get the legs to the proper proportions.

Again the quarter view shows the legs look too short but until the top-hamper is relatively complete I'll just have to back burner the fix.... It's no big deal structure wise to remedy the defect if is in fact an actual problem.



http://imgur.com/ZqYoaYf











It may be that the massive white edifice presents an optical illusion and the legs are sufficiently long.

Hey! Who wouldn't like to be a couple of inches taller?


----------



## Blackadder

Just Winging It Now 

I'm just winging it now because there aren't any details of the inner courtyard or the façade of the central Keep.

What little I can glean from the HelsReach video shows the roof of the Keep and two Pillars where I have the full statues but more and more I don't think I can work them into the architecture.



http://imgur.com/BGpYXu6












There's supposed to be a humongous Cannon under the gabled roof which I will allow for but the statues will have to go.

I also need two more pillars further forward flanking the cannon muzzle.



http://imgur.com/cY1gj6A











I also need two more pillars further forward flanking the cannon muzzle.



http://imgur.com/cY1gj6A











Some Stained Glass windows flanking the gable might work.

I can't wait to start detailing this monster.


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the reply and welcome aboard...

Subject To Change:

On the third or fourth go around for this area I've decided to scrap the interior courtyard and replace the central area with the Volcano cannon housing.



http://imgur.com/FlY0Nex











The two central compartments will now be connected by a nave and an apse at the other end.



http://imgur.com/MxUksnH











Some of the upper deck will have to be amended to accommodate these new additions



http://imgur.com/BNbqHAr











Fun and Games.....


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the replies;

Christmas Holiday

A bit of doldrums over the Christmas Holiday so yesterday I sheathed the surface of the towers on either side of the cannon enclosure and fabricated the square spires topping them. I hate making spires, the work is slow and tedious and the Emperor Titan has dozens of them in various sizes.



http://imgur.com/uHWTStO











These are rather robust but the four corner compartments have eight spires each and the Keep roof has four as well and the nave roof have four as well.



http://imgur.com/E5XFlCN











Just hunkering down and getting the job done is what it'll take.

But first the roof of the Volcano cannon enclosure. That'll be the fun part of this week's project.


----------



## Blackadder

Something New:

I'm trying something new on the Volcano Cannon housing. 

We'll see if I can bring it off....

This first image after much trial shows the peaked housing of the cannon and the truncated upper works of the roof.



http://imgur.com/v2z98c7











Next the sides....


http://imgur.com/Sox0OaW













http://imgur.com/cHGxVFN











Finally the installation of the reinforcing strips that will allow the curved roof corner joints some stability.



http://imgur.com/EjXax4I


----------



## Blackadder

A Rainy Day:

I'm beginning to think I could effect a cure for a rainy day. This roof has exceeded my expectations and now I am wishing I took more pains with the preliminaries.




http://imgur.com/EA58kHV











Aside from some excess amounts of glue that partially dissolved the surface (which I can rationalize as; "battle damage") the curved roof panels will be sufficient for my purposes.



http://imgur.com/UzTljqY











Here is seen how the panels are held in place whilst the glue is drying.



http://imgur.com/jRKdUwf











This building will be the first that receives the finishing details.


----------



## Old Man78

A volcano cannon, why monsieur, you are spoiling us!!


----------



## Blackadder

The volcano cannon was always on the schedule. It was just a matter of scale and work time. And thanks for the reply. 

Meanwhile:

Central Dome:

The Central Dome will occupy the middle of the superstructure in this model seen here in a top view image



http://imgur.com/0GHdunT











And in the rough placement on the upper deck:



http://imgur.com/KDpqBJS











Now I need to find the Aquila template from my old Warlord work????


----------



## Blackadder

Here come the eagles....

No not the 'Lords of the Ring' eagles but the 40K Imperial eagles. 

It took me the better part of this week to make 4 of these plus a paper and plastic template for future use.



http://imgur.com/Frac3Yr













http://imgur.com/1TwZD4w











It hardly looks like a week's production but it's most gratifying to get these done.



http://imgur.com/rL798Pc











Now it remains to glue the pieces to a sheet of 0.010 styrene (seen below with the bodies already glued in place.

And trim to size for the Dome structure previously shown.


----------



## Blackadder

Two Weeks in the Making:

At this rate it's going to take decades to finish this thing. Hardly the project for someone who's reluctant to purchase green bananas.

But Hey; the fun is in the building and I did have fun creating these eagles.... Not! It was an arduous task principally because I hate repetition.

So here's the result and I'm pretty pleased with it. 



http://imgur.com/HxySykF











All four sides have the same Aquila but each is an individual and I had to chose which one looked best on each side 



http://imgur.com/lRliuPl











but for all my angst they all look pretty much the same. 



http://imgur.com/TJVj8Jb











The bird's eye view(groan) shows them off the best.

Martini time, 

Skoal.


----------



## Blackadder

Two Weeks in the Making:

At this rate it's going to take decades to finish this thing. Hardly the project for someone who's reluctant to purchase green bananas.

But Hey; the fun is in the building and I did have fun creating these eagles.... Not! It was an arduous task principally because I hate repetition.

So here's the result and I'm pretty pleased with it. 



http://imgur.com/HxySykF











All four sides have the same Aquila but each is an individual and I had to chose which one looked best on each side 



http://imgur.com/lRliuPl











but for all my angst they all look pretty much the same. 



http://imgur.com/TJVj8Jb











The bird's eye view(groan) shows them off the best.

Martini time, 

Skoal.


----------



## Blackadder

Eohippus:

A horse is a horse of course, of course....

Yesterday my better half said this looked like a dinosaur.

Today she said it looked like an Eohippus.... Huh! What do women know. 

I think it looks like a stylized Aquila and I like it.




http://imgur.com/ca4jaQZ











And birds descended from Dinosaurs so I'm on the right track anyway.

You wouldn't believe how much work went into this decoration:



http://imgur.com/x2PKJsi











Of course I also had to deal with a foot of snow in three separate storms this past week which is a lot for my area anyway.

So I tacked the work temporarily to the center edifice and it looks pretty good.



http://imgur.com/Dm2bIaj











I'm going with it.


----------



## Old Man78

It looks great to me old boy, and if it keeps you from hanging around on street corners, it can't be bad


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for posting.

Everything Is Roses:

Even the mistakes are working out; almost as if they were planned.

The 100.00 caliber (2,54 meter) quake cannon emplacement is coming along and should allow for a 45° elevation when completed. The two stylized Aquila fit the trunnion covers exactly and allow for the side sheathing. I fortunately did not cut of the outer edge.



http://imgur.com/gAvY7Ef











The forward façade has the look of a helmeted face which was purely unintentional.



http://imgur.com/rClPAc8











And the aerial view works as well.


----------



## Old Man78

I know it's still far from complete, but have you thought of a paint scheme? Will it be the metal dust you used before or something different because it's the boss titan


----------



## Blackadder

Last night's work.....



http://imgur.com/MtJHUJ8











and an overall view:



http://imgur.com/VFXK1NR











Note the miniature


----------



## Blackadder

Is That a 200CM Cannon in Your Pocket?


Or are you just glad there is an update?

Anyway before I can go any further with the detail on the center module I need to rough out the cannon mount.



http://imgur.com/Gt63PLy











An old vacuum cleaner extension tube provides the basic barrel and I'll just trim it out with a sleeve to augment the details. 



http://imgur.com/ca4jaQZ











A couple of more views to round out the post.



http://imgur.com/jOj7WV2













http://imgur.com/pMahGQJ











Next step, the minarets.


----------



## Old Man78

Everything sounds bigger in metric!!!!!


----------



## Blackadder

It's Beginning To Look a Tad Cluttered:



http://imgur.com/dHZK7X5











I may have to widen the superstructure platform.



http://imgur.com/xWTf2Fe











This is not as drastic as it sounds because I've already widened the rear of the platform and extended it further aft.



http://imgur.com/UOhAlBJ











An inch wider would probably make all the difference



http://imgur.com/dHZK7X5












The central Tower needs to be further back. 



http://imgur.com/kQx5O4l











The two flanking towers which give the structure a portcullis-like appearance hide the Aquila


----------



## Blackadder

These bas reliefs are approximately 2-3 millimeters thick and are a fair representation of the Adeptus Mechanicus Icon.

Gone are the days when I use to spend hours sculpting bas reliefs to decorate my projects.

Witness the effort I put into the pelvic block of my Warlord Titan:



http://imgur.com/xAcTi













http://imgur.com/6ow9pMw











I was searching through my archives for ideas on how to decorate the various chambers of this current project.

Believe it or not here's an Easter egg I put on the soles of the Warlord's feet:

More Skull-duggery

The logo that is most detailed............ 


http://imgur.com/dJ51h5D











The mirror is less further along:


http://imgur.com/JGdrw5W











The thickness is at this moment 1,5 MM/0.060 inch Needs to be less:


http://imgur.com/Va0sU3A











Close up reveals some fine cleanup is necessary:
http://i.imgur.com/MB7KmBS.jpg 









I've got to get cracking on this Emperor model


----------



## KjellThorngaard

wow. incredible. insane. unbelievable. I havent been on heresy in more than a year and then.. This..


----------



## Blackadder

I have a question and I need some advice.

I'm resurrecting my old Titan Hunter Thread because I need to learn how to do the Plasma Blaster blue glow on the plasma coils



http://imgur.com/1PdH0Ne











I have the much larger Coils on the Emperor Titan's weapon and I want to do a bang up job. 



http://imgur.com/PeQF4BB











What colours and What washes do I need to do a real Pro Job?

And yes; as soon as the weather wams up I'll begin painting certain areas of this monster


----------



## Blackadder

Back to Business:

Short post today.

I finished the corner spires a day ago and glued them in place.



http://imgur.com/Msw2i3N











I cannot say what their purpose could be They are too narrow tp climb inside to the top and they are purely decorative in my estimation.



http://imgur.com/K33H1mx











Not that the Imperium is above 'decorating' purely for it's own sake.


----------



## Old Man78

Just when I thought your attention to detail couldn't go further, you put an icon on the sole of the feet, absolutely brilliant and completely fitting. It is an absolute shame we have no longer have some sort of reputation system, this work needs to be lauded beyond words!!!


----------



## Old Man78

For glow effects have a search in the modelling and painting sub form, page 3 the is a guy called millest with a project log called "house hermetika" imperial knights, he did a great glow effect using ink over silver to get a purple glowing effect. There are several old threads lurking around in the hobby section if I recall. 
Most people do plasma in the blue and white. You can do a base coat of white, wash with a dark blue at the base of the coils and work up to a light blue at the outer edges or paint the coils dark blue and build up layers of lighter blue up to pure white at the outer coils.
Air brushing obviously gets the best effect, Miniac, warhammer TV, Darren Latham miniature painting, sword n Steele, midwinter minis, titan miniatures, all on YouTube do great tutorials on plasma glow effect with and without airbrushing. Hope that is of some service to you old boy, and as always loving that work of yours!


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> Just when I thought your attention to detail couldn't go further, you put an icon on the sole of the feet........


For the record; The skull Icons are on the soles of the Warlord's feet nor the Emperor Titan's. 

But hey, Who knows.


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> For glow effects have a search in the modelling and painting sub form, page 3 the is a guy called millest with a project log called "house hermetika" imperial knights, he did a great glow effect using ink over silver to get a purple glowing effect. There are several old threads lurking around in the hobby section if I recall.
> Most people do plasma in the blue and white. You can do a base coat of white, wash with a dark blue at the base of the coils and work up to a light blue at the outer edges or paint the coils dark blue and build up layers of lighter blue up to pure white at the outer coils.
> Air brushing obviously gets the best effect, Miniac, warhammer TV, Darren Latham miniature painting, sword n Steele, midwinter minis, titan miniatures, all on YouTube do great tutorials on plasma glow effect with and without airbrushing. Hope that is of some service to you old boy, and as always loving that work of yours!


I've got some interesting Ideas but I've already (subject to change) got the look I am going for......












This is the effect I'm going for.


Now I've just got to learn how to replicate it.


----------



## Old Man78

Will you be air brushing or painting by hand?


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> Will you be air brushing or painting by hand?


I'm going to practice with hand brushing small figures just to get the hues right. 

From there I will be using my airbrush especially for the large pieces such as the Titan Hunter and the Emperor's Plasma Cannon.


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for all the replies;

I was in a playful mood yesterday and decided to spend my time making an Adeptus Mechanicus Icon for the front of the Quake Cannon housing.

After a couple of failed attempts I suddenly remembered how I used to produce them, i.e. 

Mount the cut out circle and the center skull (Cast from Green Stuff) bas-relief on a sheet of styrene. 

Then glue on the cogs with the appropriate sized strips of styrene. using the next size larger strip. In this case I used 0.030 X 0.100 and 0.030 X0.125 Evergreen Strip Styrene.

I then added the skull metal prosthetic to the right side of the skull and finished off with 0.025 rod for the cables and 0.100 rod for the eyepiece.



http://imgur.com/i5jk442













http://imgur.com/OMEhwdX











This is the smallest Icon I've made so far.

I hope when it's painted it doesn't look as crappy as it does right now.


----------



## Blackadder

Anyway I think I nailed it 



http://imgur.com/oQfZJbV











albeit I do have to widen the front of the deck 



http://imgur.com/kZbaNIT











as it does look a tad crowded especially with the four towers on either side of the main Quake cannon.



http://imgur.com/9SsJpw0











I have varied the flanking "portcullis" towers a bit because the taller thin towers look better behind the wider but shorter front towers 



http://imgur.com/4INuJV5











which hide the turret artwork too much.



http://imgur.com/QRdptl8


----------



## Blackadder

A Change of Pace:

It's time to readdress the Raison d'etre of this project. The second main weapon arm will be a Gatling style multiple barrel weapon.



http://imgur.com/1Ykg86a











I'll have to redesign the gun mounts on both the arm weapons as they hang too low and may interfere with the hips



http://imgur.com/3tDuxzH











It's going to be a bit refreshing to design something other than the castle superstructure for a change. I actually spent some time these past few days painting a Baneblade variant tank Plasma cannon....

Heresy!


----------



## Old Man78

Have you any work in progress pictures of the baneblade plasma cannon


----------



## Blackadder

Vejut 688647 11092363 null said:


> Sorry to hear you need to redesign, but that gatling is definitely looking good...


Not a problem Vejut. Making it look right in my minds eye is what make this project interesting. If everything went together perfectly what a bore that would be. 

My third try at this Quake Cannon seems to have hit the mark....



http://imgur.com/DdaahdR











The muzzle brake adds a nice touch (If that is what I think it is. Those holes must be for something besides esthetics.



http://imgur.com/UMLnlTd











Any ideas what they could be? Ordnance is not my specialty.


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> Have you any work in progress pictures of the baneblade plasma cannon


I haven't yet seen these images so I don't know how they've turned out...



http://imgur.com/q4UHwD1











Seriously this will be my first viewing 



http://imgur.com/pP7AUnP











Ha; well it is my first attempt at Cherenkov radiation.


----------



## Old Man78

The holes in the end if the barrel are to vent gasses, that cant go back into the fighting compartment and are too high pressure to be absorbed by the barrel, look at the WW2 Sturm Tiger. The plasma coils look really good, need a little fine tuning but the general look is well on the way, well done sir!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Blackadder said:


> Ha; well it is my first attempt at Cherenkov radiation.


Looks good to me.


----------



## Blackadder

This is what I found






SturmTiger w/Full Interior (Plastic model) Images List


SturmTiger w/Full Interior (Plastic model) Images List



www.1999.co.jp





Quite remarkable.


----------



## Blackadder

One Step Forward Two Steps Back;

I finally bit the bullet and opted to expand the width of the forward deck.

The image below shows the full forward deck before my attempt at modifying the width....



http://imgur.com/cY1gj6A











Removing the corner turrets and lopping off a single row of waffle panel on each side I increased the with by 2.25 squares on each side as shown in the two images below.....



http://imgur.com/pshvLaL











This all brings in line the discrepancies and also give me close to the proper number of "Chicklet" crenellations that are shown in the origin Emperor Titan prototype. You can count them if you like.  



http://imgur.com/ca4jaQZ











]


http://imgur.com/LMyUnMT











This will broaden the front of the deck and allow for four more "Chicklet'' crenellations on the ends.

Now all needs be done is add some space fillers and replace the deck panels and I'll be back in business with a lot more room to add detail to the two side structures and the central Quake Cannon fixed mount structure.


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks Old Man. Looks like it's just you and me on this forum.

Blood Sweat and Tears:

It's a pain when areas you thought were complete need to be modified. But I would never be happy with the deck being too small to accommodate the structures situated on the platform.



As you can see I had to add three dentations to each end of the deck platform.



This has the added bonus of overhanging the main weapons arms......

and making the overall effect more massive.



Ya can't have an Emperor Titan too massive I always say.

Perhaps that why I am always sitting alone at parties?


----------



## Old Man78

You're just at the wrong parties old boy!!!!


----------



## Blackadder

Shazam!

The crenellations have been increased by 6 giving a grand total of 34 across the front giving the busy look of the castle superstructure but not cramping the components as it did before.



http://imgur.com/8PMWtli











There is now room to position personnel along the battlements....



http://imgur.com/u54RQWq











The corner turrets are temporarily affixed to the deck so I can begin the side crenellations.



http://imgur.com/Fbg99dx











Eventually these bulwarks will be applied to all sides of the deck.


----------



## Blackadder

Falling Together… Somewhat

After major renovations to the front and side bulwarks plus adding the concave panel below the decking gives a much more finished appearance to the overall project.

One of the criticisms I have with huge structures of this type is that the decks appear too flimsy. 



http://imgur.com/hHkJiSD











This concave reinforcement provides sufficient bulk to the edges of the platform. 



http://imgur.com/AygJodV











Once dried I can begin applying the crenellations to the sides and the deck battlements.


----------



## Blackadder

Sometimes You Bite the Bear and Get away With It 

The side crenellations have got to fit within close tolerances. I had only a few millimeters of leeway in seven inches to get these nine dentations to fit evenly without more major adjustments.

Naturally I procrastinated attempting to build these bulwarks until today (and last evening) but low they came out better than I expected with a tolerance of micromillimeters (otherwise known as 64ths of an inch)



http://imgur.com/uvtEDab











(I dearly love the Imperial system. I can't wait until the rest of the World adopts it.)

So here we have the crenellations in place and ready for gluing...



http://imgur.com/ER0kZwG











But before I do that I need to complete the main arm cutouts in the deck which I presume are for servicing and retracting the shoulder armament.




http://imgur.com/c47iTCw











Gaad! Did I stumble into the purpose of these cutouts or What?

Purely by accident I assure you. Serendipity rears its ugly head once again.


----------



## Old Man78

" the imperial system"!!!!! Here was me thinking the American war of Independence was fought and won so you could shake off the tyranny of the British and adopt metric, beautiful, beautiful, everything sounds bigger in metric system


----------



## Blackadder

Old Man78 said:


> " the imperial system"!!!!! Here was me thinking the American war of Independence was fought and won so you could shake off the tyranny of the British and adopt metric, beautiful, beautiful, everything sounds bigger in metric system


I find the metric system cumbersome and limited. The Meter is too large for general carpentry and the millimeter too coarse for model building. The foot measurement seems more appropriate for general human measures i.e. a standard height of 6 feet (two yards) etc.

While equally comfortable with both systems and interchange each depending on convenience, I find the Imperial system more useful in both carpentry and modeling. The kilometer has no basis in real world distances (meter = 1/10,000,000th the distance of the north pole to equator ( incidentally the surveyors got it wrong ); but the mile is based on the Roman standard of a thousand paces in a mile (mille in Latin) which incidentally is actually a decimal measurement.  Thank God they left the time measurement alone.


----------



## Blackadder

The Wine Was Sour:

So I threw it out. 

I went for broke widening the superstructure deck by about 4 inches which necessitated revamping the ends of the deck. 

After struggling with the modification ad nauseum working upside down I managed to modify the left hand side of the deck to allow for the cove moulding on the underside of the crenellations but it was beyond my patience to try to juxtapose the coordinates for the other side. ( I always wanted to use the word "juxtapose" in a sentence.  




http://imgur.com/GUhvnZv











Anyhow I tore the entire superstructure apart and turned the deck upside down and still it was quite difficult to break out the underside of the deck but a lot easier than working upside down.

Here is what I had to replicate:



http://imgur.com/vtbZqNV











mirroring the completed underside.

And the entire underside for reference:



http://imgur.com/HoaC76Y











Easy peasy (Not)


----------



## Blackadder

A Fine Madness?

Someone stop him before he goes all the way back to the beginning!!!

This morning I finished off installing the cooling vanes/buttresses (?) around the base of the waist. 



http://imgur.com/HoaC76Y













http://imgur.com/Xiv2bFO













http://imgur.com/UsJzVTm











I've put this off long enough. I couldn't decide how the should be arranged around the forward corners but these seem to work okay.



http://imgur.com/rMlXosf











I cast a troubled glance at the femur/thigh component and thought what the hey; while I've got the thing completely disassembled I might as well lengthen the upper legs as well. I've put it off long enough.

With my trusty razor saw and a couple of hacks I severed the knee joint; "In a thrice the deed was done!" Ha,Ha! Hee Hee!



http://imgur.com/Oqmqf6E











I decided to increase the thigh length by a bit over 7 CM (2.6 inches) shown here compared to the other leg (still to be done) 

Once reassembled we'll if that is sufficient.


----------



## Old Man78

Hurts my brain thinking of all that reworking, but I have a feeling it would hurt yours more if you didn't! So glad you are keeping up this Herculean task. 

On a side note, have you tried Gunpowder Gin? Tis fine gin, if you like gin, makes quite the refreshing tipple!


----------



## Blackadder

One of my biggest complaints about the Forge World Warlord is I thought the legs were too short. I even resolved were I ever to purchase one I would lengthen to legs.



http://imgur.com/o3XkR4q











With a lot of effort I managed to increase the length of the legs by about 7,0 centimeters (2.75 inches). It required a lot more work than I had bargained for. If I had to do it over again I probably wouldn't have done it.

(whom I kidding; I'm not obsessive compulsive for the fun of it.) 

Anyway here's a couple of views of the stretch job...



http://imgur.com/YiRWiUC













http://imgur.com/OctANpX











and I also got the legs to work so they can be posed as seen below.



http://imgur.com/nskdwKh











Gun Powder Gin. I'll give it a shot  groan.


----------



## Blackadder

Eureka!

First time together with the complete top hamper, the basic edifices that is. 



http://imgur.com/iYcfQib











Also the first time with the new leg extensions and the full weight if the basic model brought to bear on the legs.



http://imgur.com/PUe9D72











The model is extremely top heavy and while precariously stable walking around the model would topple it I'm sure; so for the time being I propped it up against the back of a chair. 



http://imgur.com/7M5NaSJ











I need to add stabilizers to the interior of the greave housings.



http://imgur.com/9t6DdfX

.









(Note the 51 inches (1.2954 meter) on the six foot scale... a far cry from my initial projection of a tad over a meter.)

The top view and the foreground level camera angle shot brings home the majesty of this monster.



http://imgur.com/mT6H9Ky












The two figures added for scale are virtually lost in the immensity of the construction. 



https://i.imgur.com/JB3LsYx.jpg











Optimistically I am going to start detailing the basic components and getting the main weapons mounted on the shoulders.


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the replies;



Up In The Big Leagues:

About a week ago I began detailing the various edifices of the upper works and found myself in short supply of the 0.80 X .250 inch Evergreen Styrene strips (2,0 X 4,8 MM)

According to my calculations I would need about ten Packets. I found a user friendly "Factory Direct" Hobby Supply site which will now be my go to source for special styrene strips etc.

https://factorydirecthobbies.com/products



http://imgur.com/6Ihv12U











Behold $150 bucks worth of styrene strips and tubes

And The beginnings of making 96 pieces of the same size portal details for the corner bastions.



http://imgur.com/gVpN3PU











We're not fooling around any more boys and girls.


----------



## Blackadder

It's a good thing hobbies are entertainment expenses. 

Witness the undeniable joy of making 96 of these detail pieces; HA! 



http://imgur.com/T0z69dp











48 shown here but I know I'll probably need at least that many more later on. 

I streamlined the procedure by making an assembly line. I'd say these detail bits are about half done. 

BTW I moved my operation to the dining room for the time being....


----------



## Old Man78

I'm sure Mrs Blackadder is only too delighted at the new location for the construction facility


----------



## Blackadder

Actually she's relieved to have the TV room back for the Summer.

Whew!

48 of these bad boys and they're only half done.



http://imgur.com/vWBqseR











But finished enough to mount them on the corner bastions.

I just have to match them in threes to allow for minor discrepancies in size.


----------



## cool_daemon_dude

Cant wait to see more pics of the building process!


----------



## Blackadder

Raison d'être:

The business end of the Emperor Titan is it's massive arm weapons.

For too long I have put off finishing up these bad boys and not realizing the primary purpose of lengthening the legs. The guns were hanging too low and interfering with the hip joints or so I thought. In actuality the thighs were just too short.



http://imgur.com/xnnktDw











Now we can see the preparation for the gatling cannon mount device which is greatly modified from the original mount bracket.



http://imgur.com/mbvRfde











I've only just started the second gun mount but I thought it would be best to show it in the beginning stage.


----------



## Old Man78

The only thing better than a plasma cannon, is a gigantic plasma cannon


----------



## Blackadder

thanks for the reply.

Multi-Barrel Weapon:

I'm trying to rationalize a multi-barrel weapon that looks like a gatling gun but does not rotate.

Something like this:



http://imgur.com/FZhY4xv











Let me know what you think. 

I don't even know what kind of projectile this thing shoots but judging by the end of the barrels the shot is oval. I'm not going there. I draw the line at an oval shot.

I like the idea of a rotating chamber and I'll keep that but I also prefer the weapon mount disk over the bracket mount seen below:



http://imgur.com/02FXuBU











The Bracket mount just looks too plain and ugly.



http://imgur.com/Mlb4Ocn











The top view looks Okay 



http://imgur.com/TzKJu5Y











All in all, not a bad day's work.

I just have to rationalize the barrels and the cylinder arrangement.


----------



## Haskanael

holy crap, blackadder you are still at it. amazing work on the those arms !


----------



## Old Man78

What do you mean by rationalizing the barrel and cylinder arrangement?


----------



## Blackadder

I like the picture and plan to incorporate many of it's features. I was recently apprised it is an energy weapon. And of course the scale is way off but the individual details are quite worthy.

Meanwhile:

I found some of my old images as well and decided to play around with one.


My old Photo Impact 13 program produced this in an hour or so:




http://imgur.com/cngW4vM


----------



## cool_daemon_dude

Blackadder said:


> I like the picture and plan to incorporate many of it's features. I was recently apprised it is an energy weapon. And of course the scale is way off but the individual details are quite worthy.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> I found some of my old images as well and decided to play around with one.
> 
> 
> My old Photo Impact 13 program produced this in an hour or so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cngW4vM


most intimidating this machine is becoming


----------



## Blackadder

Once again Serendipity Rears Its Ugly Head.

I began this Mega Blaster shortly after the Plasma Cannon but due to the conflict in scales I wasn't sure how large to make the arm weapons so I left it undone.

As I built the body and legs it became apparent that both weapons could be ridiculously too large or too small.

Originally I thought a meter tall (39 inches) would be a good height for an Emperor Titan but proportion wise as I built it I had to keep correcting the height.

At least four to six times at least. A month or so ago I increased the length of the thigh about 6.35 centimeters (2.5 inches). Hopefully for the last time.

The model now stands about 1,27 meters (50 inches) with still the spires on the bastions to go adding another six to eight inches.



http://imgur.com/ca4jaQZ











I managed to make the drum training device which is a lot more business-like than the forked yoke bracket. that is seen on the original Joazzz2 creation.



http://imgur.com/dJoRnLa











A dry run assembly today with a side by side comparison of the Mega Blaster and the Plasm Blaster Cannons....



http://imgur.com/93PdC6x











confirmed that the arm weapons are in a close scale to the rest of the Emperor Titan.



http://imgur.com/Nummpd0











A final touch today is the forward muzzle plate with a stylized 40K skull embellishment to start off the fine detailing.



http://imgur.com/tJbMuqF


----------



## cool_daemon_dude

cant wait to see the weapons attached to this god machine


----------



## Blackadder

Yeah, me too.

Serendipity Doo,

I found just what I was looking for; I love the internet.

What the doctor ordered. The rear assembly of a Mega blaster that can be adapted to my construct with a minimum of alteration.

Just assemble a couple of boxlike structures and attach the elevation drum gear.



http://imgur.com/SoCrJHv











Then somewhat faithfully copy the detail and we'll have the suitable energy producing end of the Helstrum Megablaster.



http://imgur.com/a8xT5Jh











I even have some of the armour to replicate.

Ahhh! It;s Christmas.


----------



## Blackadder

Despite Appearances,

The clothes pins are on the rear of this piece.

The first 3 images are of the paper template I made to pattern the drum gear saddle.



http://imgur.com/WofWOvl









(I just make names for these parts as I go.)

I made the pattern in full originally....



http://imgur.com/lniKAqj











Although the pattern fit rather well I found making the pieces would be easier if I made them in two parts.

Paper seen here....



http://imgur.com/cLYe3ly











Than to make the styrene piece from the pattern in one whole piece.

The plastic pieces installed.... 



http://imgur.com/1zpQTyg











The result appears satisfactory.


----------



## Blackadder

Apples and Oranges: 

Or 

Is my face red?

A day or two ago I was apprised that the images I was using for my Hellstrom weapon were of a Chain Ammo weapon called a Mega Gatling cannon. 😊 (Why is there no blush emoji?)

In defence I rationalized that the overall basic counterbalance form is what I was looking for and not the actual details. 

But in retrospect it is plain as day that the curved structure on the lower edge of the center section does readily show an ammo belt feed replete with 6 rounds and a bolt action loader.

The ammo box being the rear third section of this very heavy weapon. (The six PVC tubes alone weigh a couple of pounds .)

While both arm weapons at this point weigh 2 pounds each the front end moment of the Plasma Blaster is 4 ounces and 10 ounces for the Hellstorm Cannon.

Detail, details.....

Interestingly enough it is precisely what I was looking for when I first began this multi-barreled weapon I.E. a projectile firing weapon.

So now I have the option of both a 5 barreled energy weapon (redundant with the Plasma Cannon). A quick change Hellstorm Cannon and a six barrel Gatling gun.


----------



## Blackadder

Gatling Blaster:

While I am in the process of making a HellStrom Cannon I figure it wouldn't hurt to build a Gatling Blaster quick change set of barrels as well.

That way I can have the option of either weapon with minimal trouble.

The first thing is to make the six Barrel mount cone.

Here we see the cone which is simply a disk of styrene about ten inches in diameter with a center eight inches in diameter removed.

I then took the two inch wide strip and made a cone about 4 inches wide so there are two layers of 0.020 styrene which should be strong enough once the cone is covered with reinforcing bitz of sheet styrene.



http://imgur.com/UqQTie0











Once the glue is dried I have the rough form of the bell housing that is ready for detailing.



http://imgur.com/mGC0sIb


----------



## Old Man78

You are always working old boy, I hope this project doesn't come between you and your sleep


----------



## Blackadder

The beginning phases of the Gatling Blaster.

Six rotation barrels spaced equal distance from the center barrel hub



http://imgur.com/rWAN8x9











It took some time to figure out the spacing of the barrels and I had to source the I and H Channels from my styrene provider which took a week.



http://imgur.com/U9s04JC











But my Idea is playing out and I should have the barrel assembly finished today.

I'm also working on the mounting yoke which is coming along with gratifying success.



http://imgur.com/5UaNiR9











I've moved my assembly from the Den to the Dining room for space considerations as we use the Den every day and the Dining room only for special occasions.

Much to the shagrin of Ms Adder but as I explained to her; "It's only temporary." So she said "Then you won't mind sleeping on the couch as long as that thing is in the Dining room." 

"Fair enough." sez I.


----------



## Blackadder

http://imgur.com/kKuKqxV











It's back to the drawing board because I've found the definitive Gatling gun for my Emperor Titan. This rendering gives a much more complex appearance which matches the detail of the Laser cannon on the opposite side.

Since last I addressed this thread I'd made some significant progress on what I thought was a good design for a Mega Gatling Gun until I found this baby.

Granted it appears to be a hand held weapon but with judicious modifications I think I can salvage most of my work and produce a reasonable facsimile.

Here is where I am with the barrel arrangement.



http://imgur.com/uk120bY











Let me know what you think.....


----------



## cool_daemon_dude

Blackadder said:


> http://imgur.com/kKuKqxV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's back to the drawing board because I've found the definitive Gatling gun for my Emperor Titan. This rendering gives a much more complex appearance which matches the detail of the Laser cannon on the opposite side.
> 
> Since last I addressed this thread I'd made some significant progress on what I thought was a good design for a Mega Gatling Gun until I found this baby.
> 
> Granted it appears to be a hand held weapon but with judicious modifications I think I can salvage most of my work and produce a reasonable facsimile.
> 
> Here is where I am with the barrel arrangement.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uk120bY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.....


If you intend to build this from scratch with the changes from handheld to mounted, I'm sure this will be a show stopper for sure. The render of the gattling gun is impressive and suits an imperator titan very well.


----------



## Old Man78

Madness and genius walk side by side, I look forward to seeing this evolve!


----------



## Blackadder

Thanks for the replies.

Nobody expects yadda yadda yadda.....



http://imgur.com/P9ANJdX











A bad week for building.

Trying to edit the original barrel work to conform to the new image without replacing too much of the previous work.



http://imgur.com/WXtyjuq











Once the rest of the detail is applied I think it will pass muster.


----------



## Blackadder

Breach plate:

for lack of a better name....

This will also serve as the balance point of the weapon because the barrels and muzzle will cause the cannon to be front heavy
.


http://imgur.com/rLyaIKf











I'm very much concerned about the topheavyness of the model.

Not that it can't be built and stand properly but I would also like to keep the model fully poseable.


----------



## Blackadder

The next lot is a bit tedious so I'll just post them in sequence....


http://imgur.com/Eu33RuM












http://imgur.com/r83lZpd













http://imgur.com/jh38W0H













http://imgur.com/5wYJLKh













http://imgur.com/LVSDVoH











Suffice it to note that this and the next lot is about a day's output.


----------



## Blackadder

A Round a Minute!

I was listening to Youtube whilst gluing the support mechanism for these rotating barrels. To the recount of the battle in the Denmark Straits to be precise.

towards the end of the narrative a fact was brought home to me so that I had to listen to it again. 

The whole battle took about 15 Minutes!!! 

Depending on the ship, 10 to 14 rounds were fired; about a salvo a minute....according to the narrator. 

Now my Gatling gun has six barrels rotating loading cartridges, not shells and bags of propellant. Plus these guns had to be retrained on the targets as the ships maneuvered.

Amazing!

Back to business:



http://imgur.com/jxl9kIt











I'll spare you the tedium of the gluing and sanding...



http://imgur.com/IrzCPp0

[









and cut to the chase



http://imgur.com/or2Dxdg











The finished assembly



http://imgur.com/JO1hKj1













http://imgur.com/kFMNt6v











And a closeup.



https://i.imgur.com/pF5DW9g.jpg


----------



## Blackadder

Here's a comparison with the Plasma Blaster











http://imgur.com/bkcm1Yw












http://imgur.com/piK9DnK


----------



## Old Man78

Looking great! As to the naval battle you reference, battle ships are mind boggling pieces of engineering, no wonder they cost so much, if you haven't heard of them there are 2 great youtube channels, "the battle ship new Jersey" and "Drachenifel" a great source of history and technical info on these incredible vessels


----------



## Blackadder

Not much time to post this week.

Some major work and modifications were accomplished.



http://imgur.com/BeQeKvR











Now for the big shield


----------



## Blackadder

Just Another Energy Cannon;


Not bloody likely.


So after all that work I'm covering it with a sheet of Plastic




http://imgur.com/9djtpnR












But I'll make it removable for painting and displaying the interior.




http://imgur.com/UEKzy6d












I have to admit I really like this design



http://imgur.com/d7EsNbR












I believe it's an worthy complement to the Plasma Blaster without being just another energy weapon.


----------



## Old Man78

Energy weapons are great, and look cool, but nothing really sends a message across a battle space like high explosive filled high velocity projectiles


----------



## Blackadder

Cowl,

One of the interesting features of this weapon is the cowl.

I began with just a curved piece of 0.020 inch ( 0,5 mm) styrene and reinforced the underside to lock into place on the rotating breach.

I then began to reinforce the underlayment seen here with 0.080 inch (2,0 mm) stringers.

See image below:



http://imgur.com/dXaRULQ











This is the fun part because I had to figure out how to build this without gluing it to the underlying structure; sort of in mid-air.

I need to have this removable so I can paint the thing. Plus I'd like to pop off the cowl to show the underlying work. 

The cowl had to be modified from the original because of the greater diameter of the gun barrels and the greater length.


----------



## Blackadder

Project For a Rainy Day

It's been quite a while since I began this particular weapon; November 14, 2021 to be precise.

Actually it's quite an involved construction and three months isn't that long.

Last evening I put the finishing touches on the inner framework and am ready to apply the secondary stringers.

The hard part is that I want to be able to remove this cowling occasionally so it has to be rigid enough to maintain its shape when standing alone:



http://imgur.com/4vpC3Qb











And in place on the barrel assembly:


http://imgur.com/5OvrZWw











The front quarter view reveals the modifications necessary to accommodate the larger caliber barrels:



http://imgur.com/KmXQHao











Next the mount arm adaptor.


----------



## Blackadder

A Cure for a Rainy Day.

For the first time I've set the main weapons side by side in their relative mount positions on the model and I have to say I'm pleased with the result.

Both weapons still need a lot of detail work but as far as size and balance they seem to be compatible; neither overpowering nor outsized for the Titan itself.



http://imgur.com/LnXygLD











Someone voiced concern that the Gatling Blaster would be out of place and was too big for the model but I believe the scale is proper.

It does not have the sleekness of the Plasma Cannon but when paired up with the Quake Cannon (to be addressed at a later date) I think it will serve as a proper addition to the arsenal.




http://imgur.com/ixQpY8q











I figured I'll take an image before I cover the barrel cowl with sheet styrene but the more I look at it the more I think it a crime to cover all that detail.

I can't decide....

Opinions would be greatly welcomed.


----------



## Old Man78

The devil is in the detail, and in my humble opinion I believe it would be shame to cover it. That is my 2 cents old boy


----------



## Blackadder

Thar's GOLD in Them Thar Recyclables:

I haven't calculated but I'd be willing to bet I'm close to a thousand+ dollars invested in materials on this project.

So anything I can do to defray costs is a bonus.

This past winter with its wind storms the local Exxon and Starbuck which are both within a mile of my residence had their advert signage blown away onto my property.



http://imgur.com/oYHUcEj













http://imgur.com/RM810Vf












It fell on me to remove the refuse and as luck would have it the signs were made of 0.020 inch (0.5 millimeter) high grade polystyrene in almost 2/3 of a square yard sheets (~half a square meter.).

Normally a sheet of this size would run me about $12-15 bucks at the local wholesale plastic distributer.



http://imgur.com/xE0nWGn











I rescued about a couple of $100 dollars worth in a few minutes. Enough to reskin the Emperor Titan if I were so inclined.



http://imgur.com/4BLLGVQ











Keep an eye out for such windfalls if you're into scratch building projects


----------



## Blackadder

The Magazine and Loader Assembly:



http://imgur.com/kKuKqxV











I had to do a lot of redesigning to make the rear stock assembly work with the chosen hanger arm joint.



http://imgur.com/lIcTNaP











The rear assembly will be hollow and filled with sand bags to counterbalance the forward weight.

I'm going to increase the mount arm robustness because while substantial enough to hold the weapons weight it looks too small compared to the weapon's overall size.

I toyed with the inspiration to have the ammo belt come out of the main body of the hull removing the necessity of making an ammo drum.

We'll see how that shakes out after I complete mounting the current arm assembly.


----------



## Blackadder

Weapons Mounted;

Temporarily to be sure but as a dry run it seems they hang admirably.



http://imgur.com/V9eMciC











The Gatling is quite a bit heavier that the plasm Blaster but not enough to unbalance the mounting.



http://imgur.com/3S8QYUR











A problem revealed itself on this first application; namely there does not seem room for the ammo drum in the gantry. :bleep: 



http://imgur.com/6X9GnQq











Also my idea for an ammo belt in the lower body of the titan doesn't seem likely at this time without a major revamp of the magazine position.... 🎻 



http://imgur.com/D6HdcL3


----------



## Blackadder

Gatling Gun Rear Subsection

For those who wish to follow along through each modicum of construction I present the following.

It may be noted that there is significant relief in the substructure of this section of the construct.



http://imgur.com/p6WFzIP


I found that the mounting bracket of the arm was too delicate looking for the mass of the gun so I doubled the thickness of the mounting yoke.
I used 10/24 countersunk screws and blind nuts to make the universal mountings of the arm.

This way I can achieve almost a full range of motion for the weapon. 



http://imgur.com/FGHOmRV


I much prefer the intricacies of the drum style yoke to the bracket style yoke of the original 3D image.

Adapting the magazine aft section to the increased caliber of the barrels resulted in a few compromises in the overall appearances of the mounting system.



http://imgur.com/zTckkrr


I probably could have done without the forward sight but I kept it for its aesthetic value.

Likewise the bulging midsection of the loader.

Now that I have fulfilled the need for displaying the inner structure I can proceed with applying the surface sheathing and detail.


----------



## Blackadder

Utility or Glitz:

I've come to a crossroads regarding the magazine.

Do I go for the more utilitarian magazine belt drawn from the hull if the titan or the ruddy great ammo drum mounted under the recoil/loader aft end of the gun.

To me the drum offers a small number of rounds compared to the in hull magazine plus it will hang very low on what is already a massive construction compared to the elegant Plasma Blaster and even the multi barreled Quake Cannon.










Regardless the infeed ports on the sides of the loader needs to be manufactured and positioned.

The components shown above.










The layout of the position drawn in which will be aligned with the drum and the hull positions.










The ports roughed in.










And the roughed in chambers.


----------



## Blackadder

Okay so I opted for the in hull magazine. 










The clincher was that the ammo belt port lines up perfectly with the hull section that I designated for the belt egress, no lie, it lined up perfectly. Ha!










Seen here directly above the loading port.










The large blank area is where the belt will be situated.










A much better use than proposed in the original concept 3D art.










Cheers!


----------



## Old Man78

Personally I would have gone for an ammo drum/hopper as I would imagine the inside of the titan would be tight for space. However I'm quite confident you'll make it look good, and I'll look forward to the updates as always


----------



## Blackadder

Ammo Belt:

After a few bad starts I finally went back to my original plan of how to create this structure.

Also I decided to commit to an onboard round magazine rather than the drum attached to the weapon. 



http://imgur.com/X0SKDLq











The reason is twofold.

1 The Ammo drum is too bulky to attach to the loading housing and would look ludicrous. 

2 Plus the drum would be too small to store a significant number of rounds. The hull would be a better option.

Maintaining flexibility was also a challenge which necessitated splitting the rounds on the ammo belt strip. Since the belt is merely for show I can make this presumption. 

It took me two weeks to come up with a viable plan and I haven't even applied the details;
Whew!


----------



## Blackadder

I broke my foot a couple of weeks ago and I haven't had the ambition to proceed with the project for a while.

I've been itching to get back to it over the Past two days so expect an update soon.

EB


----------



## Old Man78

Get well soon old boy, to be honest I was a little worried by your absence. I'm currently finishing up enjoying the hospitality of the U.S,. I look forward to your updates as usual, hope you have some nice drinks, for medicinal reasons of course!!!!!


----------



## Blackadder

Back in the Saddle Again

After being laid up with yet another bout with Covid, the worst one yet, these past few days have seen me in a flurry of industry where I managed to add quite a bit of detail to the upper works.

This first images of the superstructure shows the angular shaped stained glass window frames that decorate the bastions in groups or threes;



http://imgur.com/xMufwQy











I made dozens of these basic decorations and they are used throughout the model in various sizes. Each one will ultimately be embellished with cut out paper 40k stained glass themes. 



http://imgur.com/YDoLBcY











I may or may not cut these out and install lighting behind the frames but that is far down the road from where I am today.

The next images show the Gatling blaster mounted once again with the rear position of the gun mechanism lined up with the hull magazine. Amazingly it lines up with the proposed belt chain of projectiles even though I had not initially planned for this.



http://imgur.com/UAqWxzp













http://imgur.com/tx26jkL











And another view for clarity....



http://imgur.com/wSZEzAV


----------



## Old Man78

Always an inspiration to see your work, old boy!


----------



## Blackadder

Bastion Base Detail

Yeah I know; it looks like a step backwards but it took me a couple of days installing these stained glass window frames and the details thus far.

But now I can install the finer detail items such as layered armour, skulls and Aquilae, corner angles and tchotchkes. You'll see where I am going with this..



http://imgur.com/twsCGYl











I've already decided I need to make two more building structures, rectories if you will' between the front and rear bastions which will really make the interior of the superstructure really POP!



http://imgur.com/OTa0XJJ











But right now I am excited about how will these components have come out.



http://imgur.com/bY9Obu9











Naturally these will not be stacked like these but instead will serve as the corner bases for the superstructure.

I just thought it would be amusing to show them off before I install the really fun details.


----------



## Blackadder

Ye Gods, Has It Been That Long!

Over the past six years and four months since I started this project I've been repeatedly asked, What colour am I going to paint this beasty.

Well I've finally found a colour scheme I think will be befitting this endeavor.

It combines the understated mechanical appearance of a Lucius Pattern Emperor Titan with the garish opulence of the upper works. 

The concept is credited to Joazzz2, the original 3D designer of the images I follow.



http://imgur.com/S2KmceV











You can see I quite a bit of detailing still to do on the upper works before I commit to painting.

And the four spires on the superstructure will be "Vengeance Weapons Batteries" for aerial defense.


----------



## Blackadder

Are We Having Fun Yet!

It took me the better part of a week but I finally have 22 cathedral style window frames for my buttresses.

Basilica Adminstratum



http://imgur.com/7DCwNlo











I cut them out from the panels of couple Basilica Adminstratum kits I had lying about. 



http://imgur.com/tiCkgUP











Cripes! Blackadder Do you know what those kits are worth? 

Yeah, in point of fact I just purchased one on ebay for a hundred bucks free shipping ( I still need more windows and door panels.)



http://imgur.com/5tQiZge











But "In for a penny, in for a pound." I always say. It's only money.



http://imgur.com/STHfTYG











So, was it worth it?


----------



## Old Man78

Yes it is, this project is amazing, would you consider reaching out on the various 40k forums for materials donations, there may be people with pieces of kits you need who have spares or parts they don't want.


----------



## Blackadder

Octagons... That Feeling You Get When Things Go Awry 

It was a matter of disappointment when I found the turrets were hexagonal and would not fit the upper bastion assemblies.

Ultimately I had to make my own...



http://imgur.com/i7Ahp5P











Fortunately I could still use the guns.



http://imgur.com/laagsbC











The upper works of one of the four corner bastions.



http://imgur.com/DapA7Uo











And some ideas of how to flesh out the basic structure..



http://imgur.com/lU9C8RC












http://imgur.com/ntsTWdO


----------



## Blackadder

Guess What These Are?



http://imgur.com/U9bu6Vk











Hints;

They're grey and gold.

There will be 32 of them on the model when finished ... yeah I'm making a couple extra and picking 32 of the best.

They are divided into 3 panels with 2 spacers.

There are two of them in the Emperor image below.



http://imgur.com/kyiViH9


----------



## Old Man78

Clearly no rest for the weary, as always stellar work/effort/dedication


----------



## Blackadder

Corner Bastions,

In the past few weeks I've managed to complete hundreds of components out of thousands of bits on plastic.

I have far outstripped my budget and my original ambition for this project.

Seen below is my first trial assembly of the corner Bastion with its corner pylons each of with consumed days of tedious assembly.

The trim bound by gum bands on the left contains 98 assembled strips each containing 8 bits of meticulously crafted styrene plastic.



http://imgur.com/1ARjLms











On the right of the image is another bound bundle of trim 32 assembled strips each containing 6 bits of styrene.



http://imgur.com/pZI8z4u











I rebuilt the corner upper bastions to be more compact and began the upper gun mounts flanking the pylons.

I decided to take a break from the frantic pace and post an update while I regroup and begin completing the other 7 pylons and mounting them on the upper bastions.


----------



## Blackadder

Blackadder said:


> Corner Bastions,
> 
> In the past few weeks I've managed to complete hundreds of components out of thousands of bits on plastic.
> 
> I have far outstripped my budget and my original ambition for this project.
> 
> Seen below is my first trial assembly of the corner Bastion with its corner pylons each of with consumed days of tedious assembly.
> 
> The trim bound by gum bands on the left contains 98 assembled strips each containing 8 bits of meticulously crafted styrene plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/1ARjLms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right of the image is another bound bundle of trim 32 assembled strips each containing 6 bits of styrene.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/pZI8z4u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rebuilt the corner upper bastions to be more compact and began the upper gun mounts flanking the pylons.
> 
> I decided to take a break from the frantic pace and post an update while I regroup and begin completing the other 7 pylons and mounting them on the upper bastions.


Thanks for the replies,

Whew; well it took the better part of a month but I finally finished the corner obelisks. Literally thousands of pieces










But I think it was worth it.










I can't wait until they're painted gold and graphite and installed on the Titan's super structure.










The beauty of these modular constructions is that I can begin painting as soon as the sub-structures are completed....

To my satisfaction that is so there are the discrepancies to be dealt with.

But these are sufficiently done so I can begin working on the gun mountings on these units. it will be a release from the tedium as I only need eight gun emplacements. 

Piece o' cake.


----------



## Blackadder

Yeah, I've been totally remiss in posting new work but in spite of the tedium of adding all these bits and the time consumed it does not seem very much to report...



http://imgur.com/4zBKlBr












So we'll take it from where I installed the spikes on the corona.

This actually is a chaos feature but it looked so [email protected] good I couldn't resist.



http://imgur.com/yPi1QhQ











Then I had to adjust the cannon emplacements to fit the new design otherwise all the new detail wouldn't fit.

There's a months worth of revamping to post but here's some tidbits to nosh on whilst I get some pictures together.


----------



## Old Man78

Your dedication to this project is amazing, I've all but given up on my 40k dabbling, real life is just making too many demands on me, but looking at your works really makes me want to half start another project and leave a mess on the kitchen table for a few weeks


----------

